# Schwalben in Haus und Garten



## Tanny (8. Juli 2014)

....ich habe überlegt, wo das rein passt. 
Und da ich die Kleinen Racker in Haus und Garten aufziehe ,
habe ich diese Kategorie gewählt:

Sonntagabend - es war heiss, schwül, ich war kaputt, weil tagsüber viel zu tun war, 
da kommt ein Bekannter auf den Hof gefahren, packt einen Eimer aus und sagt: 
"Ich habe Dir was mitgebracht"....

In dem Eimer sassen zwei völlig entkräftete kleine Mehlschwalbenküken. 

Das Nest war wohl von einem sehr hohen __ Giebel heruntergebrochen und die kleinen, 
abgestürzten Küken wurden von den Eltern nicht mehr gefüttert. 

Die Kleinen waren ziemlich schlapp, still und sahen etwas zerfleddert aus. 

Dann musste alles ganz schnell gehen: 
die zwei erstmal rein, in eine gepolsterte Müslischale.
Dann alle Mann __ Fliegen klatschen........
....ich lebe auf einem Hof mit Pferden, Kühen, Mist - allem, was Fliegen 
glücklich machen sollte....

WARUM gibt es bei mir keine Fliegen???

Nach einigem Suchen mit 4 Leuten hatten wir immerhin die ersten 10 Fliegen zusammen. 

Die zwei waren völlig still und starr und erstmal stand "Zwangsernährung" auf dem 
Programm. 
Nach der 4. Fliege fing der Kleinere erstmals an zu betteln und den Schnabel selbständig 
aufzusperren - eine halbe Stunde später hatte es auch der Größere kapiert. 

Da es Mehlschwalben sind, sollten sie möglichst von Anfang an draußen aufwachsen, damit sie ihre Umwelt aus dem Nest kennenlernen können. 

Also habe ich Montagmorgen neben Heimchen (wenn nicht genug Fliegen da sind) 
auch ein Mehlschwalbennest gekauft, welches jetzt über der Sitzecke hängt. 

Da sitzen die Kleinen jetzt den ganzen Tag und schreien ununterbrochen nach Fliegen und 
Mücken 

Nachts ziehe ich das Nest aus der Halterung und stelle es ins Esszimmer, damit die kleinen 
nachts nicht von irgendeinem Räuber weggeholt werden. 

Die zwei heißen, weil so unterschiedlich groß, ab sofort Mini und Maxi 

...und sie halten uns gut auf Trab. 

Wenn sie genausoviel verspeisen, wie meine Rauchschwalben vor 3 Jahren, dan 
brauchen wir 1000 Fliegen und zwei Pakete Heimchen pro Tag....

....also über Arbeitsmangel müssen wir im Moment nicht klagen 

  


LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (8. Juli 2014)

respekt!


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2014)

Meine Hochachtung Kirstin und verbeuge mich tief    .


----------



## DbSam (8. Juli 2014)

Respekt und "Ihr seid ja verrückt". like
Da muss doch einer den ganzen Tag füttern, oder wie organisiert Ihr das?
Mal abgesehen von der ganzen Arbeit, dem dann nötigen Auswildern und das ich auf die Schnelle gar nicht Bescheid wüsste über 'WieWasWannWo', finde ich das total interessant.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (8. Juli 2014)

Danke  .....
....aber wirklich "Arbeit" im Sinne von Stress ist es nicht - es macht auch viel, viel Freude 

Zeitlich muss man es natürlich organisiert bekommen. 
Schwalben sind bezüglich der Futtermittel schwierig, weil sie nur adulte, fliegende Insekten für die Aufzucht 
verwenden (Schwalben fangen das Kükenfutter in der Luft). 
Da ist die Auswahl gering. Nimmt man andere Dinge, wie z.B. Mehlwürmer usw. (wird oft empfohlen) 
kommt es zu mangelerscheinungen und Gefiederschäden und sie schaffen den Zug nach Süden nicht. 
Diesbezüglich sind z.B. Amseln viel einfacher zu befriedigen (letztes Jahr hatte ich eine Amsel). 

Dafür sind Schwalben sehr zutraulich (man könnte sie sogar mit ins Büro nehmen und da 
versorgen) und sie machen Schlag halb acht feierabend - sprich die Kleinen schlafen dann 
und wollen kein Futter mehr. 
Also anders als bei meiner Amsel oder als ich einen feldhasen aufzog,  habe ich bei Schwalben 
eine normale Nachtruhe. 

Da ich ja hier auf dem Hof auch mein geschäft habe, also quasi rund um die Uhr hier lebe und arbeite, 
ist es zeitlich völlig unproblematisch, das Füttern einzubauen. 

Das Auswildern nachher macht gerade bei Schwalben viel Spass. 
Sie kommen ja noch bis sie auf den Zug nach Süden gehen immer wieder und lassen sich 
zufüttern, da sie die Jagd erstmal lernen müssen. 

Ich habe von den Rauchschwalben damals einen Bericht für die Wildvogelhilfe-Seite geschrieben. 
Wen es interessiert, der kann sich das ja gerne mal durchlesen:

http://www.wildvogelhilfe.org/sonde...chichten/rauchschwalben2/rauchschwalben2.html

LG
Kirstin


----------



## DbSam (8. Juli 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> es macht auch viel, viel Freude


Das glaube ich Dir gern und danke für die interessanten Infos.


Also noch viel Erfolg bei der Aufzucht und vielleicht hast Du ja später noch ein paar weitere schöne Infos und Bilder von Deinen Pflegekindern,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
vorab: wenn es Euch zuviel wird oder das Thema zu weit vom Teich abschweift  bitte sagen.
Ansonsten berichte ich mal hier weiter von der Aufzucht der beiden Kleinen....

Also: mit Mini und Maxi trat gestern ein unerwartetes Problem auf:
Immer, wenn ich Füttern kam, hat Maxi Mini angegriffen, zurückgedrängt und auf dem Kleinen im Nest rumgetrampelt.
Dann saß Mini unter Maxi und konnte nicht mehr um Futter betteln - hätte also nichts abbekommen, wenn
ich eine fütternde Schwalbe gewesen wäre.
Vielleicht erklärt das, warum Mini soviel weiter zurück ist, als Maxi.
Wobei dieses Verhalten von Maxi nicht normal ist.
Damit auch Mini was abbekommt (und möglichst etwas mehr, damit sie sich etwas schneller entwickelt und aufholt),
habe ich die zwei auf zwei Nester verteilt.
Das hat auf Anhieb super funktioniert, beide sind zufrieden.

Nachdem ich sie abends reingeholt habe, habe ich sie für die Nacht wieder in ein Nest gesetzt, damit sie
kuscheln können.
Auch da waren sie ein Herz und eine Seele - es gab ja nachts kein Futter.

Maxi verhält sich ausschließlich beim Füttern so.

Heute ist mir dann etwas ganz anderes aufgefallen, da ja beide in getrennten Nestern sitzen:
Maxi ist stumm!
Er versucht, den Bettelruf auszustoßen und reißt dann den Schnabel auf, aber es kommt kein Ton raus.
Anfangs konnte ich es gar nicht glauben - aber es ist tatsächlich so.

Das wäre für mich eine mögliche Erklärung, warum er sich gegen sein Geschwister so kämpferisch
verhält, wenn es um Futter geht.
Die Eltern stopfen ja die Ration immer in den Schnabel, der am lautesten Lärm macht.
Maxi hätte, ohne seine Geschwister körperlich vom Nestloch wegzudrängen ja nie
etwas abbekommen.

Vielleicht ist das Nest auch durch diese "Kämpfe" (das war schon ganz schön heftig)
runtergefallen - dafür ist es schließlich von den Eltern nicht gebaut.....

Vielleicht war Mini s Gefieder auch deswegen so sehr zerrupft, weil Maxi immer auf Mini draufgehockt hat....

...alles zwar nur "Vielleichts" - aber immerhin mögliche Erklärungen....

Hier ein paar Fotos:

gestern Abend, als ich die zwei wieder zusammengesetzt habe:

   

und heute tagsüber - jetzt jeder im eigenen Nest. links im Bild Maxi, rechts Mini - beide haben seit gestern schon kräftig aufgebaut:

     

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass Maxi immer schon stumm war. Dann wäre sie sicherlich gar nicht erst 'groß' geworden, sondern wäre von den Eltern von vorne herein nicht gefüttert worden.
Dass die Große jetzt versucht, die Kleine unter zu buttern ist sicherlich das normale Verhalten von Nesthockern im Überlebenskampf. Aber toll, wenn das mit den 2 Nestern so klappt - gute Idee von dir. 
Ich hoffe für die beiden, dass sie es schaffen und bald ihre ersten Runden um's Haus __ fliegen können.



Tanny schrieb:


> wenn es Euch zuviel wird oder das Thema zu weit vom Teich abschweift  bitte sagen.


Quatsch! Mehr davon
petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juli 2014)

hi Kirstin,
RÄSPÄKT!!! 
Toll, dass Du die Aufzucht dieser "Grünschnäbel" so ernst nimmst.
Letzten Freitag habe ich hier bei uns im Garten ein Rauschschwalbenjunges
bei strömendem Regen vor 4 kackfrechen Elstern beschützt.
"Little Airy" war augenscheinlich von seinen Eltern auf dem Rosenbogen geparkt worden,
ideal um von den Elstern gemeuchelt zu werden.
Es goss in Strömen, unverdrossen habe ich mit Kamera und Schirm ausgeharrt.
Die Eltern kamen geflogen zum Füttern
 

Schnabel auf und rein
 

"komm gleich wieder, bleib bloß hier sitzen" .... "ja Mama"
 

Ich konnte relativ dicht an ihn ran zum Fotografieren
 

Gegen Abend zeigt uns der __ Pieper, dass er schon sehr wohl __ fliegen konnte und drehte eine
Runde Richtung Pferdekoppel.... nur um dann 10 Minuten später wieder oben auf dem Rosenbogen
zu sitzen. Ich habe die Hunde zum Wache schieben rausgeschickt... von wegen Elstern.
Irgendwann war "Little Airy" doch abgeschwirrt, ich hoffe zurück ins Nest zum Schlafen.
Das Nest muss irgendwo in den Pferdeställen sein, die uns hier umgeben. Über's WE sahen wir recht viele, noch ungelenk ausschauende Flugversuche von jungen Rauchschwalben.

Dir weiterhin viel Glück bei der Aufzucht von M&M


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra, 
das kann natürlich gut sein, dass später irgendetwas geschehen ist - Infekt oder soetwas?  

Mal schauen, vielleicht findet Maxi die Stimme ja irgendwann wieder - hoffentlich!
Wäre sonst dumm - besonders, wenn Maxi sich als Männchen entpuppt. 
Wie soll er die Damen denn sonst durch wunderbaren Gesang von sich überzeugen? 

Bzgl. Futterkampf im Nest: das ganz normale Gerangel kenne ich auch - das ist wohl bei allen Vogelkindern so 

Das hier war aber anders - und viel, viel heftiger, als ich es je gesehen hätte...und wie gesagt: 
das würde mE. zumindest erklären, warum die zwei, als sie kamen aussahen, als ob sie eine Woche 
auseinander liegen. 
Heute ist der Unterschied schon viel geringer. 
Ich habe allerdings Mini auch immer eine etwas größere Portion reingeschoben, denn ich 
möchte nach Möglichkeit, dass sie gleichzeitig flügge werden. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Eva- Maria,

das sind ja zauberhafte Fotos 

...also wenn M&M es schaffen, ihre ersten Flug- und Jagdversuche erfolgreich absolvieren und sich dann 
ähnlich verhalten, wie Rauchschwalben (Mehlschwalben habe ich noch nie aufgezogen), 
dann werdet Ihr beim TT Euren Spaß haben. 

...dann werden die zwei alle __ Nase lang angeflogen kommen und sich noch Extra-Rationen abholen und 
uns zutexten 

LG
Kirstin

...


----------



## DbSam (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,



Tanny schrieb:


> wenn es Euch zuviel wird oder das Thema zu weit vom Teich abschweift  bitte sagen.


Von mir aus kannst Du gern weiter schreiben, denn ich finde das sehr interessant. 
Kann aber nur lesend daran teilnehmen, weil ich hier nicht viel Konstruktives beitragen kann.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

M+M geht es super  sie wachsen und gedeihen.....
Eine Reiterin hat am 9. noch Fotos gemacht, als ich die 2 umgesetzt habe. 
Diese Fotos hat sie mir heute gemailt - total süß 

Da Janine mir die Veröffentlichung der Fotos hier im Forum genehmigt hat, möchte ich sie Euch 
nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Tanny

Du hast den Thread doch extra dafür gemacht. Außerdem muss es ja niemand verfolgen, der es nicht möchte.
Ich finde jedenfalls, dass du einen richtig fetten Respekt verdient hast, weil du dich so uneigennützig für das (Über)Leben von diesen Tieren sorgst.
Wenn ich mal wieder ein Problem habe, indem es um Vögel geht, werde ich dich anschreibeben  

Ja, die Natur ist echt hart. Aber interessant, wie sich ein benachteiligtes Tier einem völlig gesunden Tier gegenüber behaupten kann.

Bezüglich deines Problems an Futter zu kommen hätte ich ne Idee. Kannst du da nicht einfach solche Fliegenfallen aufstellen, die die Mücken brutzelt oder was ich schon mit Erfolg beobachtet und im Einsatz hattee sind Wespenfallen mit Ventilator. Die Saugen Insekten (aber keine __ Wespen) ein und du kannst sie dann aus dem Fangbehälter ganz einfach heraussammeln. Sie leben meist noch. Wenn du in das Gefäß vor dem Ventilator noch was verlockende riechendes rein legst, hat das sicherlich auf Dauer einen reichen Ertrag, gerade wenn du auf dem Bauernhof wohnst. Hab so ein Teil noch und brauche es nicht mehr, wenn du es willst kannst du es haben. Mein kleiner bescheidener Beitrag für die Piepmätze.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juli 2014)

Moin Kirstin,
bin gespannt wie Bolle auf den Fortgang Deiner Geschichte zu M&M.
Und die Bilder Deiner Bekannten, einfach entzückend.
Drück' Dir die Daumen, dass die 2 groß und kräftig werden.


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo allerseits, 
 vorab eine Neuigkeit: Maxi hat heute 
zum ersten Mal einen - wenn auch sehr rauhen und ungelenken, aber trotzdem deutlich hörbaren - Bettelton von sich gegeben!

@Michael
 danke für das "Lob"...
...aber wenn ich ehrlich bin "uneigennützig" ist das glaube ich nicht. 
Ich habe riesen Freude an den kleinen Rackern 
Ich gehöre zu den Leuten, die der festen Überzeugung sind, dass kein Lebewesen - egal, ob Tier, Pflanze oder 
Mensch irgendetwas ohne Eigennutz tut....und sei es nur, weil man sich dann besser fühlt, weil man Freude an etwas hat....
Schwer zu erklären.....aber - um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen - ich meine das in keinster Weise negativ. 
Eigennutz ist m.E. eine total positive Sache, denn sie sichert das Überleben eines jeden Lebewesens 

Bzgl. des Fliegenventilators: das klingt ja spannend  ...habe ich noch nie vorher gehört, daß es soetwas gibt. 
Vielen dank für Dein Angebot 
Ich werde gerne darauf zurück kommen, falls wir so nicht genug zusammen bekommen. 
Im Moment haben wir stinkende Pferddecken, eine tote Maus (von den Katzen) und dieverse Holzbrettchen mit 
stinkendem Pansen, altem Käse, saurer Milch und Kuchenkrümeln aufgestellt. 

Am ersten Tag hat sich da KEINE Fliege sehen lassen - ich hab schon gedacht, ich verstehe die Welt nicht 
mehr. 
Aber seit gestern nachmittag kommen die fetten Brummer 

Außerdem sind nachmittags jetzt schon die ersten Kids da zum __ Fliegen klatschen und verfüttern 
Die Kinder haben Ferien und soetwas wie die Schwalben spricht sich schnell rum. 
Da die Kinder ihre Beute selbst verfüttern dürfen, sind sie Feuer und Flamme 

So einen Insektenröster hätte ich auch noch aus der Nachbarschaft bekommen können. 
Aber da ich nicht weiß, ob die Schwalben "gegrillte" Fliegen abkönnen, habe ich davon Abstand genommen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2014)

> Aber da ich nicht weiß, ob die Schwalben "gegrillte" __ Fliegen abkönnen, habe ich davon Abstand genommen.



Bei Rauchschwalben könnte es ja passen 

Ich finde Deine liebevolle Fürsorge ganz toll !!


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juli 2014)

Hi

Also das Ding sieht so aus

 

Etwa 20cm Durchmesser und 30cm hoch.
Oben im Deckel sind UV-LEDs drin. Die sollen die __ Wespen anlocken (funktioniert aber nicht).
Unter den Einlasslöchern sitzt ein Ventilator. Der saugt die Luft aus dem beleuchteten Oberteil durch zwei Klappen in den Fangbehälter darunter. Bei ausgeschaltetem Ventilator schließen sich die Klappen wieder durch Federkraft. Der untere teil kann man abdrehen und die __ Fliegen etc wieder freilassen oder verfüttern.
Funktioniert nicht bei Wespen, aber Mückchen und Motten (besonders bei Nacht wegen dem Licht) sind da schon eher drin. Wenn du das Ding oben mit einem Mückenköder bestückst (einfach rein legen) sollte das denke ich richtig gut funktionieren. Musst nur schauen, wie du die Mücken da dann raus bekommst. 

Wollte es eigentlich bei den Elektroschrott geben weil es nur im Keller rum fliegt, aber deine Geschichte hat mich direkt hellhörig werden lassen. Es funktioniert eben nicht bei Wespen und hat deswegen für mich keinen Nutzen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Michael, 
wenn Du das Teil sogar verschrotten wolltest, dann nehme ich es gerne ...
....schließlich habe ich praktisch jeden Sommer ein paar Pfleglinge und die allermeisten 
bekommen als Küken Insektenfutter. 
Dass es nicht bei __ Wespen funktioniert ist super, denn genau die dürfen die wenigsten Küken haben.

Kommst Du zum TT?

Dann könntest Du das ja mitbringen? 

Vielen Dank schon mal 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juli 2014)

Was ist TT ?
Ich kann es dir auch schicken. ...


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Michael, 
 die Frage kenne ich - habe ich auch mal gestellt 
.......
hier findest Du das TT :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/hgt-treffen-2014.40570/

Vielleicht hast Du auch Lust zu kommen?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael der 2. (12. Juli 2014)

Hi

Leider sind über 6 Std Fahr viel zu weit. Ich schick es dir zu, Schreib mir per PN deine Adresse.

Grüße Michael

PS: Ich weiß ja, dass du öfter Pflegling bei dir hast. Als du das mit dem Mückenfang geschrieben hast, dachte ich mir, dass das ein optimales Hilfsmittel sein könnte.


----------



## laolamia (12. Juli 2014)

du weisst was du ab september machen musst???!!!


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2014)

.....ich fürchte, ich werde mit den Zweien nicht mithalten.......

...aber ich leihe ihnen rechtzeitig meinen Weltatlas.....


----------



## Tanny (13. Juli 2014)

Heute mal wieder aktuelle Fotos 

M+M haben schon zugelegt und sind mächtig "aktiv" geworden 

Einen Größenunterschied kann man nur noch minimal erkennen. 
Mini hat ordentlich aufgeholt 

Das Gefieder der zwei hat sich super erholt und entwickelt sich jetzt so, wie es sollte:


----------



## Tanny (16. Juli 2014)

...so, und jetzt mal wieder ein ganz schnelles update 

...hier "brennt" die Hütte  
M&M geht es super - sie wachsen und gedeihen  
Die Fotos sind nicht so sonderlich gut, aber etwas kann man hoffentlich erkennen. 
Habe sie noch schnell gestern abend gemacht, als die 2 im Esszimmer saßen und ich wollte 
nicht so viele machen, da ich sie nicht zu sehr mit dem Blitz stören will. 

Sie fressen wie die Weltmeister 

Gestern war dann noch der "Hammertag". 
Montag abend sind die ersten 2 Hühnerküken geschlüpft, die nächsten 6 in der Nacht zu Dienstag - 
die ganze Nacht Konzert, weil die Schwalben und die Hühnerküken um die Wette trompetet haben. 

Ab Mittags hatte ich dann noch eine große Kindergruppe mit 4 oder 5 Lehrern da, die in der 
ersten Woche Ferienfreizeit für die vom KSB betreuten Kinder anbieten und gestern bei uns einen 
Abenteuernachmittag verbrachten: Bienen bestaunen, Honigwaben probieren, im Garten naschen 
(einige Kinder wussten nicht mal, was Johannisbeeren oder Stachelbeeren sind), 
Brennesseln sammeln und Brennesselchips backen und zur allgemeinen Freude: __ Fliegen klatschen.
Und zum Abschluß durfte jedes Kind eine Fliege selbst an die Schwälbchen verfüttern 

Heute morgen ist dann  noch ein Amrock Mix Küken geschlüpft.  
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, daß eine der Hennen die Kleinen adoptiert und nicht ich die Kükenmama spielen muss 

Hier ein paar aktuelle Fotos von M&M und den Küken:


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juli 2014)

moin Kirsten,
alle Hände voll zu tun... hast Du ja gerade!
Drück' Dir die Daumen, dass alle groß werden und
Du Dich auch mal zwischendrin erholen kannst.


----------



## Tanny (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

M+M haben wir gestern noch mal fotografiert.
Sie sahen plötzlich sehr erwachsen aus - die letzten Babyfedern waren weg und die Schnäbel wirkten viel spitzer.
Irgendwie wirkten sie völlig "erwachsen".
Wir meinten noch: in den nächsten Tagen werden sie sicher anfangen zu __ fliegen....

....Heute morgen bettelten beide drinnen und fraßen auch noch.

Dann brachte ich sie raus an Ihren Platz unter dem Dach.
Mini bettelte.
Ich also mit Fliegen hin.
Mini fraß, Maxi verweigerte das Futter.
Ich war erschrocken, weil ich dachte er/sie hat irgendetwas.
Als ich Maxi runter holte, hüpfte er sofort auf meinen Finger - Futter wollte er immer noch nicht.
Stattdessen schaute er sich um und dann hob er ab und flog
in die Höhe, als ob er nie etwas anderes gemacht hätte.

Also holte ich auch Mini runter.
Dasselbe Spiel: er hüpfte auf den Finger, sah sich um,
hörte oben sein Geschwister rufen, hob ab und weg war er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Beide kreisten noch immer höher und höher ca eine viertel Stunde über dem Hof.
Dann entschwebten sie.

2 x kamen sie noch zurück und flogen kreuz und quer über den Hof.

Seither sind sie noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht.
Ganz anders, als die Rauchschwalben konnten sie auf Anhieb perfekt fliegen und
beim ecosieren fanden wir raus, dass sie nur bei schlechtem Wetter
und dann auch maximal eine Woche nach dem Ausfliegen von den Eltern zugefüttert werden.

Die Rauchschwalben werden ja noch wochenlang zugefüttert und schlafen noch wochenlang in Nestnähe.

Pummelchen war damals bis in den Herbst hinein, bis er nach Süden flog, bei schlechtem Wetter immer
wieder gekommen und wollte Futter und in der Küche nächtigen.

Die Mehlschwalben waren da total anders heute morgen.
Insofern denke ich, angesichts des perfekten Wetters werden die zwei sich
selbst verpflegen können und nicht wiederkommen.

Sie haben es offensichtlich geschafft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Michael: gestern am späten Nachmittag kam der Fliegenventilator an - heute wollten wir ihn
einweihen - wir hatten schon DEN Plan, wie wir Fliegen anlocken.

...das hat sich dann gerade erledigt - Mini und Maxi jagen jetzt selbst 

Auf jeden Fall aber nochmal vielen Dank 

wir werden in den nächsten Tagen, wenn die Küken etwas weiter sind und nicht mehr so viel
Zeit beanspruchen, den Ventilator testen und die Beute dann an die Hühner verfüttern.

Wenn dann wieder kleine Zöglinge auftauchen, wissen wir schon mal wie es geht und
mit welcher Ausbeute wir rechnen können 

So, und ejtzt noch die Fotos von gestern - da sieht man schon,
was für einen gigantischen Entwicklungsschub sie quasi über Nacht gemacht haben:


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juli 2014)

man Kirsten,
is' ja irre wie fix die 2 "groß" werden!
Drücken wir ihnen die Daumen, dass ihnen
ein langes Schwalbenleben beschert sein wird.....
Vll. kommen sie ja nächstes Jahr zurück für den Sommer,
wie standorttreu sind sie?


----------



## Tanny (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo Eva-Maria, 
bei Mehlschwalben weiß ich es nicht. 
Rauchschwalben sind sehr standorttreu 
(Pummelchen ist dieses Jahr sogar zum 3. Mal aus Afrika zurück  )

Ich würde mich natürlich riesig freuen, wenn die 2 nächstes Jahr wieder auftauchen - 
aber ich glaube eher nicht, dass das der Fall ist. 

Zum einen sind Mehlschwalben wohl Koloniebrüter und ausgesprochen gesellig und zum anderne 
habe ich gehört, dass Mehlschwalben und Rauchschwalben äusserst selten an denselben Gebäuden zu 
finden sind. 

Bei uns sind massenweise Rauchschwalben. 

Diese Mehlschwalben stammen von einem EFH am Stadtrand von Elmshorn. 
Das liegt etwa 6 km von mir weg. 
Dort brüten scharenweise Mehlschwalben. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn die 2 es schaffen, dann werden sie nächstes Jahr 
eher in der dortigen Kolonie ankommen. 

Spannend war heute nochmal der späte Nachmittag. 
M +M sind wieder aufgetaucht und haben ihre Kreise über dem Haus gezogen und 
sich auf dem First ausgeruht.
(Durchs Fernglas konnte ich eindeutig erkennen, daß 
es junge Mehlschwalben waren und da wir weit und breit sonst nur Rauchschwalben haben, 
müssen es die 2 gewesen sein). 

2 x haben M+M die Sitzecke angeflogen, wo ihr Nest hängt und sind ganz dicht an meinem Kopf vorbei an der 
anderen Seite wieder raus. 

Gebettelt haben sie nicht - ich denke also, daß sie keinen Hunger haben. 
Würde mich auch wundern. So geschickt, wie die zwei __ fliegen, wäre es 
erstaunlich, wenn sie bei diesem perfekten Insektenwetter keinen reich gedeckten Tisch 
abgeräumt hätten 

Auf jeden Fall fand ich es sehr schön, dass die zwei sich nochmal haben sehen lassen. 
Irgendwie ist es beruhigend zu wissen, dass sie den Weg zurück finden, falls 
sie aus irgendeinem Grunde nicht genug zu fressen finden 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (18. Juli 2014)

PS: als ich das hier heute morgen schrieb, habe ich direkt nochmal die ersten und die letzten Fotos nebeneinander angeschaut. 
Es ist wirklich immer wieder unglaublich, zu sehen, wie Vögel praktisch "über Nacht" erwachsen werden.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2014)

och Kirstin,
wie rührend.... macht mich gerade ganz 
Dir ein schönes WE!


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Juli 2014)

Hi

Freut mich, dass die zwei groß geworden sind. Und das ist alles dein Verdienst. Schön dass sie dich noch hin und wieder besuchen. Unsere Rotschwänzchen aus der zweiten Brut sind auch vor einigen Tagen ausgeflogen. Ab und zu sieht man sie noch. Haben noch einen breiten hellen Schnabel und sind sehr plüschig.

Bin gespannt, was du von dem Fleigenfänger berichten kannst. Denke auch, dass es gut ist, wenn du ihn mal testest. Da kannst du auch mal versuchen, wie du die __ Fliegen da raus bekommst. Den Boden unten kann man auch aufdrehen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Tanny (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo Michael, 
 das mit dem Boden habe ich schon gesehen
Das wird einfach, die Insekten rauszubekommen 
Ich werde das Unterteil einfach komplett eine Std. in den Gefrierschrank legen. 
Dnn kann ich die eingefrorenen Insekten sortieren nach "verfütterbar" und "für die Hühner"
und das, was verfütterbar ist, kommt in einen kleinen Aquarienkecher, kochendes Wasser drübergießen, kalt abschrecken 
und fertig ist das Menü 
Genauso mache ich das auch mit den Heimchen, die ich ja lebend im Futterhaus zukaufe und die vor dem 
Verfüttern entbeint werden müssen (wegen der Widerhaken an den Beinen). 
Gefrostet lassen sich die Beine einfach abstreifen. 
Außerdem ist diese Todesart wohl, wenn ich Expertenaussagen glauben darf,  für Insekten am schonendsten, 
weil der Stoffwechsel bei Kälte einfach immer träger wird und irgendwann einfach "aufhört". 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Juli 2014)

Hi Kirstin

Ja, das stimmt. Ist eine gute Idee.  
Dann steht der Fütterung ja nicht mehr viel im Wege. Dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen, dass eine große Anzahl von Futter zusammen kommt. 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Tanny (9. Aug. 2014)

...dann werde ich wohl diesen Thread nochmal wiederbeleben 

Darf ich vorstellen:
"Sunny"

 

Die kleine Rauchschwalbe wurde mir heute gegen 18 Uhr gebracht. 

Sie ist die letzte Überlebende einer kompletten Brut. 

Anscheinend haben die Eltern die Küken immer wieder aus dem Nest geworfen. 

Nestflucht wegen __ Parasiten konnte ich ausschließen - das kleine Schwälbchen war absolut "sauber". 

Auffällig war allerdings eine sehr ungewöhnliche Gelbfärbung von Schnabelkanten und Rachen. 

Es ist jetzt reine Spekulation, aber eventuell wurden die Küken mit vergifteten Insekten gefüttert und 
haben dadurch eine Vergiftung erlitten. 
(Es ist Erntezeit und viele Bauern spritzen direkt vor der Ernte nochmal ab, weil sich das Korn dann 
besser aus der Ähre löst. 
Außerdem wird jetzt auf privaten Terassen zu Hauf mit Insektengift hantiert, damit der Grillabend störungsfrei verläuft  
Insekten, die zu wenig Kontakt haben, um gleich zu sterben, werden am nächsten Tag von den Vögeln an die 
noch sehr empfindliche Brut verfüttert )

Die Eltern würden erkennbar kranke Küken immer aus dem Nest entsorgen, 
um die anderen zu schützen. 

Wir haben den Kleinen jetzt erstmal mit vielen __ Fliegen ernährt, etwas Engystol verabreicht und ich habe die 
Futterfliegen nicht in reinem Wasser gebadet (vor dem Verfüttern), sondern in Wasser, in dem ich eine 
Kohlekomprette aufgelöst habe. 

Gegen 19.30 Uhr hat der Kleine zum ersten mal gek...... und vor ca 30 Minuten zum 2. mal. 
Die Gelbfärbung ist deutlich zurück gegangen und der Kleine bettelt mit kräftiger Stimme 
nachdrücklich um Futter. 
Da hat er dann seinen Namen bekommen 

Ich glaube, dass Sunny gute Chancen hat, es zu schaffen. 
Wenn er morgen früh noch so fit ist, bin ich mir sicher 

Morgen gibt es dann auch bessere Fotos - heute war es ja schon dunkel und ich will den Kleinen nicht 
mit einem Blitz erschrecken.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (9. Aug. 2014)

ps 
@ Michael 
 wenn Sunny die Nacht übersteht, dann hat Dein Fliegenventilator morgen Premiere 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Na dann hoffe ich doch, dass das Ding in Betrieb genommen wird.


----------



## pema (10. Aug. 2014)

Und, hat die Kleine es geschafft?
petra


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2014)

ja  
Foto und Bericht folgt-muss erstmal __ Fliegen fangen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2014)

So, jetzt schläft der Kleine und ich kann berichten 

Also, Sunny hat die Nacht gut überstanden und heute morgen gegen 6 Uhr vehement nach Futter verlangt....

Ich habe es ja schon geahnt und war um kurz nach 5 schon draußen, um die erste Ladung __ Fliegen zu fangen.

ist um 5 Uhr alles andere als einfach 

Von da an ging es etwa im 30 Minuten Takt bis heute abend um 20.30 Uhr - jedes mal rund 15-20 Fliegen plus ein paar Heimchen.

Vormittags hatte ich die Kleine noch in der Küche stehen. Dann machte sie einen so kräftigen Eindruck, dass ich
entschied, dass sie tagsüber mit raus kann.

Also habe ich ihr unter dem Carportdach eine Ecke gebastelt, wo ich tagsüber das Rauchschwalbennest reinstellen kann.

Von dort oben hat der kleine Fratz dann alle gut in Schwung gehalten mit "Hunger, Hunger, Hunger" 

Jetzt schläft er - bis morgen 5 Uhr......
...und er ist schon etwas gewachsen 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Aug. 2014)

Hast Du schon wieder Schwalbennachwuchs??? Und die Blutegel mußt ja auch noch füttern... Arme arme Kirstin 
Mach die Blutegel in Käfige (auch wenn es nicht artgerecht ist) und Du hast mehr Zeit für die Schwalben... Jetzt mal meine Meinung


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Wie putzig !
Hat der Fliegenfänger funktioniert ?


----------



## Tanny (11. Aug. 2014)

@ Thomas 
die __ Blutegel machen keine Extraarbeit
....die füttern sich selbst...    ich stelle einfach vorwitzige Gäste für eine Stunde barfuß in den Teich  

@Michael  
mit den __ Fliegen klappt das leider nicht. 
Der Ventilator ist zu schwach - da kommen die Fliegen gegenan. 

Ich werde es aber jetzt noch mit Mücken ausprobieren - das müsste super 
klappen. Dafür werde ich ihn dann über Nacht aufstellen. 

Ging nur gestern nicht, weil wir - man mag es kaum glauben - Regen und Sturm hatten!

....ist natürlich genau passend: neue Schwalbe da und prompt gibt es insektenfeindliches Wetter...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
fressen kleine Schwalben denn nur Fluginsekten?
Es gibt doch gefrorene Minimaden (keine Ahnung wie die heißen) für die Jungvogelaufzucht. Da hat man dann keinen Stress mehr mit der Futterbeschaffung.
Eine Vogelmutti vom Tierschutz, bei der ich mal eine Minimeise abgeliefert habe, hatte das ganze Tiefkühlfach voll davon.
petra


----------



## Tanny (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, 
das ist genau das Problem, warum gerade bei Schwalben und noch mehr bei Mauerseglern so viele Probleme 
bei der Handaufzucht auftreten. 
(Oft kommt es zu Gefiederschwächen oder gar Schäden, was natürlich für einen Zugvogel tödlich ist.)

man bekommt an ganz vielen Stellen, selbst bei "Fachleuten" den Rat mit Maden, Beoperlen und Co.

Das Problem bei Schwalben und Mauerseglern ist anders als bei nahezu allen anderen kleinen Vogelarten, 
dass die Eltern das Futter für ihre Jungtiere ausschließlich im Flug erjagen und auch ausschließlich Insekten füttern. 

Das bedeutet, dass die Jungtiere darauf angewiesen sind, adulte Insekten für ein gesundes Wachstum zu bekommen. 

Bei Insekten ist es so, das die verschiedenen Larvenstadien eine völlige andere Nährstoffzusammensetzung bieten, 
als die adulten Tiere. 

Z.B. haben die Larvenstadien ein anderes CaP Verhältnis, als ihre adulten Stadien. 

Es ist eigentlich ganz egal, welches Jungtier man aufzieht:
am allerbesten gelingt das, wenn man versucht, so genau wie möglich dasselbe bei der Aufzucht zu tun und zu füttern, was die Eltern machen würden. (Das gilt z.B. auch für den Futterrythmus, die Futterzeiten etc.), denn absolut alles hat da seinen Sinn. 

Beispiel bei Schwalben: 

oft liest man hinsichtlich der Futtermenge, man solle alle xy Stunden soviel füttern, 
bis der Kropf voll ist und die Schwalben nicht mehr betteln. 

Hast Du schon jemals ein Schwalbennest gesehen, in dem die Jungtiere satt sind?

Die Schwalbenküken sind absolut ständig am Betteln und am Flattern, wenn ein Elterntier anfliegt,
aber immer nur eines bekommt die Portion. 

Das hat seinen Sinn: das viele, lauthalse Betteln stärkt und trainiert die Atemwege, das ständige Flattern die Muskulatur. 
Fazit: häufig füttern, aber nie soviel, dass das Schwälbchen das Futter verweigert. weil satt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Aug. 2014)

...bin ich froh, dass ich mich vom TT abgemeldet habe. Ich hätt ja nur im Teich gestanden...


----------



## fermate (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

wie lange dürfen die __ Fliegen denn schon tot sein?
Da nebenan Kühe weiden und wir notorische Fenster- und Türenaufreißer ohne Fliegengitter sind (auch abends mit Licht an) ,
haben wir zur Sommerzeit immer eine Menge Fluginsekten im Haus. 
Leider saust nur ganz selten eine Fledermaus oder eine Schwalbe im Jagdfieber durchs Wohnzimmer, und dann sind sie wohl so aufgeregt, dass sie keine Beute machen.
Deshalb muss ich von Zeit zu Zeit handtuchwedelnd alles hinausscheuchen oder mit der Fliegenklatsche erledigen.
Die Erwischten könnte ich von jetzt an sammeln und zum Treffen mitbringen.
Soll ich? Oder braucht die kleine Schwalbe frischeres Futter?

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Maren, 
die __ Fliegen müssen "frisch" sein. 
Ich mache es so, dass ich sie beim Klatschen direkt in ein Glas mit etwas Leitungswasser werfe (damit sie feucht bleiben).

Der Inhalt wird normalerweise innerhalb von ca.  2 Stunden verfüttert. 

Alternativ, wenn Du es schaffst, sie lebend zu fangen, dann lebend z.B. in einen Becher mit Deckel und ohne Wasser und dann 
so ins Gefrierfach. 
Für den Transport Kühltasche, damit sie nicht vorher auftauen. 

Das Einfrieren mache ich z.B. mit Heimchen. 
Die hole ich aus dem Futterhaus lebend
(eignen sich nicht als Hauptfutter, kan man aber mal als Notnagel zwischendurch mitgeben, 
wenn man absolut nichts gefangen bekommt. 

Die Heimchenpackung wandert zu Hause auch direkt in den Gefrierer. 

Da kann ich dann die eingefrorenen Heimchen stückweise bei Bedarf entnehmen, die Beine 
abbrechen (die haben Widerhaken), mit kochendem Wasser übergießen, kalt abschrecken und 
sofort verfüttern. 

Der Kleine ist übrigens heute umgezogen. 
Draußen unter dem Carportdach  ist es angesichts des starken Windes zu kalt geworden. 

jetzt thront er auf der Diele über uns


----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,  
....die Vorstellung gefällt mir 

LG Kirstin


----------



## DbSam (12. Aug. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> jetzt thront er auf der Diele über uns


Klasse, mit "Hinterlassenschaftsauffangkorb"


----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2014)

...und Absturzsicherung


----------



## Tanny (13. Aug. 2014)

Sunny ist seit gestern schon wieder gewachsen.
...und sie frisst einfach unersättlich und bettelt absolut jeden an, der zur Tür rein auf die Diele kommt.

Heute haben wir wenigstens wieder Sonnenschein - aber leider so viel Wind, 
dass die __ Fliegen sich immer noch recht rar machen. 

Aber da einer der Hunde kürzlich einen Maulwurf erlegt hat, der so langsam größer wird und 
einen ganz eigenen "Duft" abstrahlt, habe ich diesen jetzt als Fliegenfänger vor der Garage plaziert.

..davor einen Hocker und da muss ich nur sitzen und warten und Klatschen
einfach 

Zur "Fotosession" hat mir Sunny heute das Hinterteil zugedreht - 
nach dem Motto: was? Keine Fliegen? Dann kannst Du mich mal.....
Der Klacks ging haarscharf an meiner Kamera vorbei.....


----------



## lotta (13. Aug. 2014)

Hi Kirstin-Tanny,

deine Doku ist einfach klasse!

Danke dafür.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Aug. 2014)

Das breite Grinsen ist aber putzig


----------



## Tanny (14. Aug. 2014)

Der Kleine wächst schneller, als wir füttern können 
Seit heute morgen hat er die letzten Puschel am Kopf verloren: 

     

Er hatte aber auch top Verpflegung die letzten 2 Tage. 
Seit vorgestern habe ich hier zwischen 5 und 10 fleißge, kleine Helfer gehabt, 
die unermüdlich __ Fliegen geklatscht und verfüttert haben


----------



## Tanny (14. Aug. 2014)

....und hier kann ich jetzt noch mal ein paar Fotos vom ersten Tag nachreichen, die besser sind. 
Janine hat welche gemacht (mit deutlich besserer Kamera  ) und mir gerade gemailt:


----------



## Tanny (15. Aug. 2014)

Heute kam ich erst abends im Eßzimmer dazu, Fotos von Sunny zu machen. 

Sunny sieht heute schon aus, wie eine kleine, fertige Schwalbe  und die Schnabelwülste haben 
sich deutlich zurück gezogen. 
heute abend hat sie auffällig oft die Flügel gereckt und gestreckt und wenn ich __ Fliegen 
auf den Futterdeckel getan habe, konnte sie es kaum abwarten, bis ich fertig war. 

Manchmal sah es aus, als ob nur noch ein Quentchen Mut fehlt, damit sie abhebt und dem Dckel entgegen kommt 

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass sie morgen oder allerspätestens übermorgen ihre ersten Flugversuche unternimmt


----------



## Tanny (18. Aug. 2014)

jetzt mal wieder ein kurzes update:

Ein absolut chaotisches Wochenende liegt hinter mir. 
Zunächst begann es damit, dass hier das Wetter endgültig umschlug - es ist, als hätten wir Herbst!
Regen und Sturm und es ist kalt geworden - ich habe tatsächlich einen dicken Pullover rausgekramt.

Das Resultat aus der Wettersituation: die Futtersuche für Sunny war und ist eine echte Herausforderung. 
Am Samstag habe ich morgens in 2 Stunden ganze 4 __ Fliegen erlegt! 
Selbst im Stall bei den Pferden - keinen Fliege!

...und Michael, Dein Mückenventilator kam leider wieder nicht erfolgreich zum Einsatz - diesmal, weil der Ventilator selbst 
weggeflogen wäre, hätte ich ihn draußen aufgestellt 

Dann sah ich die Schwalben aus dem Stall in jeder Regenpause flach über die Koppel jagen - da musste also was zu holen sein. 
Ich also meinen Ketcher vom Tümpel geholt und auch über die Koppel.....und voila´ FLIEGEN! und Bremsen und noch diverse andere 
kleine Fluginsekten - in rauhen Mengen! 
Aufwändig war es lediglich, anschließend die geketcherten Insekten mit einer Pinzette von den mitgefangenen Grassamen zu trennen. 

Aber immerhin hatte ich reichlich Futter für Sunny  - Jeder Ketchergang ergab eine Mahlzeit.

Dann unternahm Sunny  ihren ersten Flugversuch...und landete nach einer "Segelphase" am Boden. 
Ich habe sie dann erstmal wieder ins Nest zurück befördert und seither hat sie es noch nicht wieder versucht. 
Dafür trainiert sie aber fleißig Flügel schlagen 

Ich vermute mal, morgen früh kann ich mich auf intensives Flugtraining einstellen - sie wird, denke ich, dann soweit sein. 

 auf jeden Fall sieht sie täglich erwachsener aus. 
Ich habe vorhin noch schnell 2 Fotos gemacht - morgen habe ich hoffentlich etwas mehr Zeit für bessere Fotos 

Dann rief am Samstag eine Frau an, bei der ein Nest mit 2 Rauchschwalbenküken abgestürzt war. 
Sie brachte mir die Schwälbchen, weil sie unsicher war, ob das eine nicht sehr geschwächt war. 

Aber die zwei waren topfit und vom Entwicklungsstand ganz, ganz kurz vorm Ausfliegen. 
Sie waren weiter, als Sunny. 
Mit Hilfe eines unter der Decke angebrachten Kunstnestes konnten wir die 2 zum Glück wieder den Eltern zurückgeben. 
Kaum saßen die zwei im neuen Nest, waren die Eltern auch schon da und fütterten 

So, und hier noch die zwei Fotos von Sunny von heute:


----------



## fermate (19. Aug. 2014)

Toll, was du da machst 
und sehr spannend.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2014)

Juhuuuuu - Sunny fliegt!!!!

Gestern hat Sunny in der Küche verbracht (die jetzt aussieht wie ein S..stall - überall hat Sunny was fallen lassen vor lauter Aufregung)

Ihre ersten Flugversuche waren super unbeholfen und landeten regelmäßig in der Spüle, nachdem die Landung auf dem Wasserhahn weil zu glatt ständig fehlschlug. 
Dann hin sie verzweifelt ins Rollo gekrallt flach in der Senkrechten und schließlich schaffte sie es, auf meinem Kopf zu landen, wo sie dann vor lauter Freude auch noch was fallen ließ

Ca 2 Stunden später schaffte sie dann ihre ersten gezielten Anflüge und Landungen 

Im Nest will Sunny jetzt nicht mehr schlafen. 
Sie hat sich für die letzte Nacht eine Aufbewahrungsdose für Getreide auserkoren. 

Heute durfte sie dann raus auf die Diele, wo wir jetzt ganz fleißig "Langstrecke __ fliegen" üben. 
Für jede Fliege muss sie jetzt erstmal quer durch den "Saal" zu mir kommen 

Ich denke, wenn das Training jetzt  gut klappt und sie zügig lernt, dass Schwalben eher nicht auf der Höhe einer Sofalehne zu landen haben, dann werden wir am nächsten Schönwettertag mal nach draußen gehen. 

Die Futtersuche gestaltet sich mit Wind, Regen und Kälte immer schwerer. 

Diversen anderen Schwalben, wo ähnliche Probleme auftraten, konnte ich dann gestern per Telefonberatung erfolgreich helfen 

So und jetzt ein paar aktuelle Fotos von gestern abend und von heute auf der Diele


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2014)

Heute hat Sunny auf der Diele fleißig Start und Landung sowie zielgerichtetes __ Fliegen geübt. 
Das hat am späten Nachmittag schon super geklappt 

In der Küche hat Sunny jetzt den Platz auf dem "Körnerregal" als festen Schlafplatz auserkoren. 
Darum habe ich jetzt die Körnertöpfe gegen eine bequemere "Sitzplatzvariante" ausgetauscht


----------



## slavina (21. Aug. 2014)

Super toll geschrieben....bin hin und weg....


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2014)

Danke Tina

Heute hat Sunny fleißig geübt. 

Mittlerweile muss ich sie nicht mehr locken. 

Vormittags in der Küche hat sie erstmals angefangen, wenn sie sich Futter abgeholt hat, eigenständig wieder 
auf ihren Ansitz zurück zu __ fliegen 

Seit heute mittag ist sie wieder auf der Diele und ich habe meinen Rechner ebenfalls auf die Diele befördert. 
(Foto unten)
Wenn immer Sunny Hunger hat, gibt es auf ihrem Sitzplatz (wo immer der gerade ist)  einen Pieps als Ankündigung
und dann hebt sie ab, zieht einige Kreise auf der Diele und landet zielstrebig......auf meinem Kopf....
....oder über dem Rechner im Steckdosenkabel, wo sie genau beobachtet, was ich gerade hier im Forum von mir gebe 

Da es sehr mühselig war, sie aus den Haaren zu "pflücken", bevor sie etwas fallen läßt, habe ich heute Mittag schnell mal 
beim Frisör die Schermaschine bemüht 

Jetzt haben die Haare 9 mm und Sunny läßt sich wunderbar da mit dm Finger runterheben 

...und hier die Fotos:


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Ja, es ist teilweise sehr windig. Aber die Zeit wird kommen. Super putzig die kleine Sunny. Danke für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Tanny (23. Aug. 2014)

Danke Michael

Heute war ein super aufregender Tag 

...aber von Anfang an: gestern gab es Sturm und Regen und folglich wenig __ Fliegen. 
Also habe ich den Tag fast ausschließlich mit Fliegen klatschen und Flugübungen mit Sunny auf der Diele verbracht. 
Ich bin da nicht mal zu gekommen, Fotos zu machen - abends war ich total erschossen 

Heute morgen dann: strahlender Sonnenschein, Windstille....und Sunny saß in der Küche auf der 
Küchenrolle am Fenster und hatte diesen sehnsüchtigen Blick gen Himmel....

Mir schwante nichts Gutes....sollte etwa ausgerechnet heute der erste Tag für Flugübungen draußen sein?

...ich hatte sooo gehofft, daß es erst Sonntag soweit ist, denn heute fand bei mir ein alljährlich stattfindender 
Ein-Tages-Reitkurs statt, den ich eigentlich nicht "verpassen" wollte....

Sunny hat das aber dann eben anders entschieden - nach den ersten Flugrunden morgens auf der Diele folgte sie mir nach draußen und drehte begeistert ihre ersten Rundn in Freiheit um mich herum 

Dann landete sie erschöpft in der Dachrinne und schaute mit leuchtenden Augen auf uns runter 

Es ist immer wieder ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis, wenn die kleinen Zöglinge ihren ersten Flug unter freiem Himmel machen. 
Man kann das "Glück" dieser kleinen Wichte förmlich greifen und freut sich, das zu sehen. 
Auf der anderen Seite bangt man jede Sekunde darum, dass etwas passiert. 
Die ersten Flugversuche sind ja schon für Jungvögel in Obhut ihrer Eltern ein gewaltiges Risiko. 
Für so eine kleine Handaufzucht ist es noch viel gefährlicher, denn ich kann nicht eingreifen, warnen oder sonst was machen, 
wenn Sunny am Himmel ihre Runden dreht und von irgendwo ein Feind naht. 
Es ist auch schwer, ihr begreiflich zu machen, dass man als Schwalbe auf einem "Kampfdackel" genauso wenig landen sollte, wie auf einem Blumentopf, der am Boden steht. 

Während der Reitkurs auf dem Platz stattfand bin ich also den Tag mit Sunny über den Hof. 

Die ersten Kreise waren ganz eng um mich rum. 

Dann Pause in der Dachrinne. 
Dann flog eine andere Schwalbe über uns hinweg und Sunny folgte ihr begeistert - großer Fehler, denn der Angriff folgte auf den Fuß!

Sunny rettete sich im Sturzflug auf meinen Kopf. 

gegen Abend war sie dann schon recht geschickt mit dem Fliegen und sie hatte raus, wie man eigenständig rein und rausfliegt. 

Außerdem sitzt sie jetzt auf meiner Hand und treibt mich, wenn sie Hunger hat an beim Fliegen klatschen....und hüpft dann sofort auf die Klatsche und pickt die Fliege direkt von derselben 

Vom Reitkurs habe ich am Rand im Augenwinkel immer mal etwas mitbekommen - er war wieder klasse ....aber trotzdem hätte ich für nichts in der Welt auch nur eine Sekunde dieses Tages mit Sunny missen wollen 

Jetzt sitzt sie im Tiefschlaf in der Küche (wo ich, weil jetzt Schlafenszeit ist nicht mehr rein darf und kein Licht mehr machen darf) und träumt vermutlich von der "weiten Welt" 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich wohl morgen mit ihr jagen üben gehen 

...und hier ein paar Fotos


----------



## Tanny (23. Aug. 2014)




----------



## lotta (23. Aug. 2014)

Kirstin
So toll!
Alles Gute für Deine Sunny auf ihrem Flug in die große weite Welt... 
pass auf Dich auf Sunny
Gruß Bine


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin, 

ich verfolge dieses Thema auch ganz gespannt und musste heute früh feststellen, dass unsere Jungschwalben in der Scheune anfangen zu __ fliegen. 
Gerade beim Frühstück sah ich dann unsere Katze Lucie mit einem Vogel im Maul. Schnell bin ich raus gerannt und stellte sie mit ihrer Beute. Als das Schwälbchen aus dem Maul fiel, flatterte es kurz und verschwand Richtung Scheune. Gern hätte ich nach Wunden gesehen und diese kurz versorgt,  aber ich hatte keine Chance... 

Jetzt sind die Katzen erstmal eingesperrt.


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Annett, 
 puh, da hat das kleine Schwälbchen aber Glück gehabt - in mehrerer Hinsicht: 
zum einen, dass Katzen ihre Beute gerne totspielen und darum selten gleich richtig zu langen und zum anderen, weil Du gerade da warst 

Wenn das Kleine wegfliegen konnte, wird es nicht nennenswert verletzt gewesen sein. 
Vogelbabys sind so empfindlich - bei ernsthaften Verletzungen kommen sie in der regel nicht mehr weg. 

Ja, die ersten ein bis 2 Flugtage sind mit Abstand die gefährlichsten. 
Wir sperren die Katzen in der Jungvogelzeit tagsüber auch immer ein, weil bei nahezu allen Vogelarten die ersten "Flugstunden" tagsüber 
stattfinden. 

Und dabei passen die Schwalbeneltern schon immer höllisch auf, __ fliegen wild warnend um die Kleinen rum und wenn da ein feind kommt, dann versuchen sie mit halsbrecherischen Manövern, den feind auf sich zu lenken. 

Das machts mit Sunny auch noch schwieriger. 

Heute morgen waren wir erstmal auf der Weide, jagen üben. 
Ich habe mit dem Ketcher immer kleine Insekten vom Gras abgefischt und ihr den Ketcher dann hingehalten. 
Sie hat da die ersten lebenden Insekten gefangen, bevor sie abgehauen sind 

Den Rest des Vormittages hat Sunny im Wechsel Flugübungen gemacht 
(leider immer gerne quer über den Hof 2 cm über dem Boden und möglichst dem Dackel direkt vor der __ Nase längs)
oder sich von mir auf dem Arm rumtragen lassen, während ich Fliegen gelatscht habe. 

Ziemlich schnell hatte sie a) begriffen, dass man die Fliegen dann direkt von der Klatsche fressen kann und 
b), dass nach dem Klatschen die Fliege kommt.....
...und wehe, ich habe daneben gehauen - dann wurde ich schon lautstark ausgeschimpft 

Außerdem fängt sie an, Futtertiere ganz klar zu selektieren. 
Sie nimmt sie mit der Schnabelspitze auf, scheint da erstmal zu "schmecken" und dann wird entschieden, 
ob das Insekt genehm ist oder man es besser wegschmeisst. 

Schmeissfliegen sind definitiv nicht auf ihrem Speiseplan. 
So manchen fetten Brummer hat sie mir vor die Füße geknallt - dafür liebt sie die kleinen Stubenfliegen und Langbeine 

jetzt sitzt sie erstmal in der Küche und macht Mittagsschlaf und heute nachmittag wird dann wohl die Hauptflugzeit folgen 

Ach ja, und da ich ihr nicht abgewöhnen konnte, beim Rein und Rausfliegen durch die Dielentür immer direkt über dem Boden zu bleiben
(da im Eingang liegen auch gerne die Hunde),
habe ich jetzt zwei Nägel im Türrahmen versenkt und da ein Tuch auf ca halber Höhe eingehakt. 
Die Hunde könen da durch und Sunny muss oben rüber - das klappt super 

 Fotos folgen heute abend - jetzt muss ich erstmal den Offenstall umbauen/vergrößern, da wir die zwei 3er Herden gerade zu einer großen zusammenführen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2014)

Heute nachmittag war nur noch wenig Gelegenheit, draußen zu üben. 
Das Wetter spielte verrückt. Wind und sintflutartiger Regen wechselten sich mit strahlendem Sonnenschein ab. 
Insofern haben wir die kleinen Windpausen für Flugübungen draußen genutzt und hoffen morgen auf bessere Vorraussetzungen.

Heute haben auch die kleinen Rauchschwalben im Stall ihre ersten Flugversuche unternommen. 
Insofern habe ich Grund zur Hoffnung, dass Sunny sich den Kleinen in einigen Tagen anschließen kann,
um mit ihnen zusammen zu lernen 

Und hier nun die Fotos:
die "modisch verkleidete Tür", Sunny draußen,  und die 
Wolkenbilder (sind alle innerhalb von höchstens 2 Minuten aufgenommen). Die zwei mit dem Dach des Hauses drauf
sind nahezu gleichzeitig aufgenommen - die eine Seite des Daches und die andere......
....da erkennt man sehr schön, wie unglaublich schnell die Wetterwechsel heute stattfanden....


----------



## jolantha (24. Aug. 2014)

Sehr schön, ich liebe Deine Berichte und Bilder


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2014)

Ich auch!
Echt toll


----------



## Tanny (25. Aug. 2014)

Heute morgen war strahlender Sonnenschein und ein "laues Lüftchen" - ideales "jagen lernen Wetter" 

Es fing damit an, dass Sunny nicht mehr rausgetragen werden wollte - sie flog immer wieder von meinem Finger runter.
Also habe ich die Küchentür und die Dielentür auf gemacht, bin vorweg gegangen und habe gelockt und Sunny flog fröhlich hinterher 

Dann sind wir gleich mit dem Ketcher auf die Wiese.
Sunny hat sich genau angeschaut, wie es so hüpfte und flog im Gras wenn ich den Ketcher da rüber strich.
Wenn ich dann den Ketcher hochnahm und ihr das Innerste nach außen kehrte, flogen und hüpften ihr alle möglichen Tierchen entgegen.

Beim ersten Anlauf verpasste sie fast alle - sie schnappte danach und immer waren die Tierchen schneller.
Bei der 2. Ketcherladung gelang ihr das schon viel besser - sie wurde schneller 
Irgendwann schaffte sie es sogar, einen Grashüpfer zu erwischen.

Zwischendurch startete sie immer mal zu kleinen Rundflügen um mich herum....und feuerte mich an, wenn ich am "ketchern" war 

Dann flogen 4 Jungschwalben über uns herum und Sunny stieg auf und vermischte sich mit ihnen 
Ca 10 Minuten jagten die 5 Schwalben am Himmel hin und her, dann waren sie verschwunden und plötzlich stürzte sich nur Sunny irgendwo aus den Bäumen wieder auf mich runter .


Ihr Flug war so rasant, dass sie nicht abbremsen konnte und voll gegen meine Schulter krachte - weiterflog und einen langsameren Landeanflug versuchte, der dann auch klappte.

Bis zum mittag ist sie dann immer mal wieder auf eine mehr oder weniger kurze Rundflugrunde gegangen und kam dann anschließend zurück, um Futter zu erbetteln.

Dann zogen Wolken und Wind auf.
2 x wurde Sunny im Flug von einer Böe erfasst und landete auf dem Fußboden, wo ich sie dann vorsichtshalber aufsammelte 

Der Wind wurde so heftig, dass ich sie erstmal auf die Diele setzte.

das fand sie aber blöd, kam raus und hockte sich entweder auf die Stuhllehne, wo man alles, was am Himmel geschieht schön regengeschützt beobachten kann, oder auf meinen Rechner, wo man so wunderschön am Bildschirm runterk........ kann 

Alles in allem ist sie heute viel, viel geschickter und ausdauernder beim __ Fliegen, als die letzten Tage


----------



## Tanny (25. Aug. 2014)

....und so sieht es aus, wenn Sunny einen bei der Arbeit anfeuert und den Bildschirm als Klo missbraucht .....
....oder will sie damit zum Ausdruck bringen, was sie von dem, was ich tue hält


----------



## slavina (25. Aug. 2014)

Einfach nur schön .....da wünsche ich der kleinen Sunny viel Glück wenn sie erst in die große weite Welt hinaus fliegt !!!!


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2014)

Tanny,
wenn das meine Kleine wäre, würde sie mir jetzt schon fehlen, wenn ich nur an den Abschied denke


----------



## Tanny (25. Aug. 2014)

....das geht mir genauso - ich sehe die Kleinen immer mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge "gehen".....

andererseits sage ich mir: 
WENN sie es schafft mit Afrika hin und zurück, dann sehe ich sie ja nächstes Jahr mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder - also 
nicht wirklich "Abschied" 

Pummelchen ist jetzt schon zum 3. Mal zurück und brütet im Pferdestall drüben (das ist die rechte Schwalbe in meinem Avatar). 



LG
Kirstin


----------



## lotta (25. Aug. 2014)

Nee Jolantha,

Kirstin freut sich doch mit ihren Zöglingen, dass sie es dann endlich alleine schaffen.

Ich stelle mir das so , wie es mit Kindern ist vor.
Erst kann man sich gar nicht denken, dass man sie jemals loslassen werden kann...
dann wächst man da langsam hinein.
Irgendwann freut man sich nur noch mit ihnen,
dass sie ihren eigenen, hoffentlich guten, Weg finden
und dich bestenfalls auch noch daran teilhaben lassen.

Ganz klasse Kirstin, ich bewundere Dich für dieses Angagement
und freue mich mit Dir und Deinen Zöglingen.
Bine
P.S. Tanny war schneller


----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2014)

Heute war/ist ein Traumtag  
Totale Windstille, strahlender Sonnenschein. 
Manchmal flogen 30 bis 40 Schwalben (lauter Eltern mit ihren gerade ausgeflogenen Kindern) 
hinter dem Pferdestall unterwegs. 
Sunny ist heute sehr, sehr fleißig geflogen - auch zwischen all den anderen 

Allerdings hat sie leider immer recht schnell das Interesse an den anderen Schwalben verloren und sich dann 
lieber wieder in die Sonne gehockt: Sonnenbaden 
Das sah zum totlachen aus. Sunny breitet dann die Flügel aus, hockt sich ganz platt auf ihren Sitzplatz,
verdreht das Köpfchen extrem zur Seite und schließt die Augen.....ich konnte mt fotografieren gar nicht aufhören 

Beim Ketchern stellt sie sich schon super an. Während ich über die Wiese wander, fliegt sie flach durch das Gras und ich denke, 
sie fängt auch das eine oder andere, denn sie verlangt deutlich weniger Futter. 

Wenn ich dann den Ketcher hochnehme und langsam öffne, fängt sie rasend schnell alles,
was sich bewegt da raus, bevor es entfleucht 

Beim Flug über die Tümpel hat sie ihren ersten Fang im Flug gemacht. Ich konnte erst nicht erkennen, was sie gefangen hatte, aber es war groß und schwer - sie hatte Flugprobleme. 
Zuerst dachte ich, es sei ein __ Zitronenfalter - aber schließlich ließ sie es los und es segelte zu Boden: es war eine kleine, weiße Feder 

Zum Sonnenbaden hat sie sich ausgerechnet die Stuhllehne auserkoren. 
Das war mir wegen der Hunde zu niedrig. 
Deswegen steht jetzt an Stelle des Stuhls eine Trittleiter - die hat sie gnädigerweise akzeptiert 

Einen weiteren Sonneplatz hat sie mittlerweile auch ausfindig gemacht: hinter dem Haus an einer Stalltür. 
Wenn ich sie vorne nicht finde und sie am Himmel auf mein Rufen nicht antwortet, dann sitzt sie da 

Mittags ist sie erstmals eine Stunde lang geflogen  
Ich denke, ab morgen wird sie länger weg bleiben. Vorausgesetzt, das Wetter spielt so toll mit, wie heute. 
Dann wird sie sicher nur noch 5 bis 6 mal am Tag kurz einkehren, etwas Leckeres erbetteln, ein Sonnenbad 
nehmen und wieder entschwinden. 

Man kann im Moment zusehen, wie sie von Flug zu Flug "erwachsener" wirkt, windschnittiger wird. 
Nur wenn sie bettelig wird, dann plustert sie sich wieder auf und macht sich zum runden "Küken" 

Heute konnte ich mich nicht bremsen. 
Es waren so viele tolle Motive, dass ich die Gelegenheit für viele Fotos nochmal genutzt habe, denn ich 
weiß nicht, ab wann es mit dem Fotografieren ganz vorbei ist. 

Sunny wird jetzt sicher sehr schnell immer seltener kommen und kürzer hier verweilen.....

 Es ist so ein toller Tag und ich habe heute wirklich gar nichts anderes gemacht, als mit Sunny rumzuziehen 

Darum hier auch heute ganz, ganz viele Bilder


----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2014)




----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2014)




----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2014)




----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2014)




----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2014)

Wie ein Hochsommertag und kein Wölkchen am Himmel - so zeigt sich der Tag heute. 

Zum ersten Mal habe ich Sunny heute morgen sofort mit raus genommen und sie ist auch gleich eine kleine Runde 
geflogen - und dann wieder auf der Leiter gelandet......HUNGER!!!!
....Aber es gibt nichts mehr, ohne dass sie vorher selbst Jagdversuche unternimmt  

Wir also mit dem Ketcher los. Während ich ketcherte, strich Sunny über die Wiese - und sie muss richtig 
erfolgreich gewesen sein, denn meine Ketcherausbeute verweigerte sie dann hinterher 
...Nur noch für ein Heimchen (die Schokolade der Schwalben  ) war Platz....

Nachdem ich die Hühner raus gelassen habe, bin ich dann mit Sunny zu den Tümpeln am Stall, 
wo auch die anderen Schwalbenkinderstunben sind. 

Wenn ich mit ihr dahin gehe, dann fliegt sie auch intensiv zwischen den anderen. 
Aber sowie ich wieder weg gehe, folgt sie mir und sitzt wieder auf ihrer Leiter 

Also habe ich mir heute die Zeit genommen und mich den ganzen Vormittag an den Tümpel gehockt. 

Sunny machte ihre ersten Versuche, __ Wasserläufer zu jagen.

2 x verschätzte sie sich und ging schimpfend baden sie konnte sich aber selbst rausretten, 
der Gang mit Birkenstöckern in den Tümpel blieb mir also erspart...

Danach hat sie sich dann erstmal auf den E-Zaun über dem Tümpel gesetzt und ihr Gefieder getrocknet. 
Zwischendurch gesellten sich zwei andere Jungschwalben mit etwas Abstand für eine Weile zu ihr. 

Leider hatte ich meine Camera da noch nicht mit 

Allerdings bin ich dann los, und habe sie geholt. 

Jetzt habe ich rund 50 Aufnahmen gelöscht, wo ich eine freie Wasseroberfläche habe....
Aber ein paar Bilder sind mir gelungen, wo Sunny über das Wasser streicht (erfolgreich!), eines, 
wie sie über dem Teich fliegt und ein paar, wo sie am Stall (mit Blick auf Tümpel) 
oder auf der Litze am Tümpel Pause macht. 

Gegen 11 Uhr habe ich mich dann vom Tümpel verabschiedet. 
Sunny flog gerade mit den anderen und ich habe nur ab und an den "Pieplaut" gemacht, damit sie weiss, 
wohin ich gehe. 

Von der Sitzecke aus sah ich über dem Stalldach immer mal den Schwarm mit Schwalben. 
Irgendwann kam Sunny dann an, verfolgt von einer anderen Altschwalbe, die Sunny jagte. 
Sunny schlug aber schon sehr geschickt Haken und "rettete" sich dann auf ihre Leiter....
...und die Altschwalbe stürzte hinterher, weil sie Sunny von der Leiter stoßen wollte....
...und dann bekam sie einen halben Herzinfarkt, als sie feststellte, dass ich direkt hinter der Leiter war

Sie flüchtete schimpfend unter dem Dach raus und Sunny hat mich vermutlich dafür bewundert, dass ich 
die Schwalbe so einfach verjagen konnte 

Dann setzte Sunny sich erstmal bequem hin und nahm ein ausgiebiges Sonnenbad 

Bisher ist Sunny noch nie von der Leiter abgeflogen, ohne, 
dass ich ein paar Schritte weggegangen bin und einen Lockruf ausgestoßen habe. 

Dann hebt sie aber ab und fliegt auch richtig los und ist bis zu einer Stunde unterwegs 

Irgendwann taucht sie dann wieder in der Sitzecke auf, verlangt ein leckerli und macht Pause. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich nur noch heute die Pausen aktiv durch locken beenden muss und sie dann 
irgendwann anfängt, von sich aus wieder abzufliegen.


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2014)

heute morgen ist Sunny sofort mit raus gekommen und zum ersten mal auch gleich losgeflogen,
ohne, dass ich sie erst auf ihre Leiter setzen und dann locken musste 

Tagsüber war sie heute sehr viel und teilweise auch lange unterwegs. 
Sie kam zwischendurch eigentlich nur, um Pause zu machen, ihr Gefieder zu putzen oder ein kurzes Nickerchen zu halten. 

Bei der Gefiederpflege findet immer dasselbe Procedere statt: 
intensive Pflege, dann den einen Flügel strecken, dann den anderen und dann beide nach oben. 
Dann schüttelt Sunny sich und dann fliegt sie entweder wieder ab oder sie wird aufgeplustert, dick und rund,
schließt die Augen und macht ein Nickerchen. 

Außerdem ist neben der leiter jetzt ihr zweiter Lieblingsplatz auf der Spitze einer Longierpeitsche, die am Carport stand.

Ich habe versucht, diese Szenen im Foto festzuhalten. 
leider habe ich einmal die Flügel im Bild "abgeschnitten" 


Futter hat sie nicht mehr jedesmal verlangt - also sie jagt und fängt auch was 
Dafür ist sie jetzt wählerisch:
"__ Fliegen...bäh....die kann ich auch selber fangen - ich will "Schwalbenschoki""

...und das heisst: entweder Heimchen oder Schuster oder Grashüpfer....
.alles andere schmeißt sie uns einfach vor die Füße und schimpft dann so lange, bis das richtige Leckerli kommt 


Am frühen Nachmittag brachte sie, als sie nach einem fast 3 stündigen Flug wiederkam,
eine zweite Schwalbe mit, die gerade Anstalten machte, neben Sunny zu landen, als sie erkannte, 
dass da auch MENSCHEN sitzen.....da ist sie etwas irritiert abgedreht.....


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2014)

Ich frag mich nur, was mache ich denn ohne Dein Schwalbenkind, wenn es endgültig Abschied nimmt ??


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2014)

nächstes Jahr kommen bestimmt neue Zöglinge...
...da kann ich meist die Uhr nach stellen....
...und im Winter gibt s dann wieder von allen viele Bilder: Vöge an der Futterstelle 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2014)

Heute vormittag war es bedeckt, zeitweise Regen, boeiger Wind.
Sunny ist trotzdem erstmal geflogen, scheint aber da wenig erjagt zu haben, denn sie hatte heute wieder
mehr Hunger - was allerdings ihre wählerische Art nicht beeinträchtigt hat 

Den Rest des Vormittags verbrachte sie meistens auf einem Ihrer Stammplätze.
Am späten Vormittag kam mein Neffe, denn ich hatte ihn gebeten, doch mal ein paar schöne
Fotos in Bewegung von Sunny zu machen.
(Er fotografiert leidenschaftlich und hat entsprechend gutes Equipment).

Es war schon wirklich anstrengend, Sunny zu überreden, ab und an mal __ fliegen zu gehen.
Sie sass immer seelenruhig auf ihrer Leiter, putzte sich und spielte "Model"

Leider habe ich es nicht hinbekommen, sie zu überreden, am Tümpel nochmal __ Wasserläufer zu jagen - davon
hätte ich zu gerne ein paar Nahaufnahmen gehabt, wenn sie gerade die Wasseroberfläche mit dem Schnabel antippt.

Aber ich glaube, mein Neffe hat auch so tolle Fotos hinbekommen.

Er wird sie mir wohl heute oder morgen mailen und ich werde sie dann hier nachliefern.

Kaum war Hannes weg, kam die Sonne durch und Sunny.......kam mit mir zu den Tümpeln
und verbrachte eine geschlagene Stunde damit, immer wieder über die Wasseroberfläche zu streichen...

Ich habe zwar noch ein paar Fotos gemacht, aber mit meiner Kamera geht das leider nicht so - zumal ich nicht
soweit ran zoomen kann, dass ich etwas größere Aufnahmen bekomme...und meine Camera hat keinen Sportmodus 

Nachmittags war Sunny immer mal wieder unterwegs, aber im großen und ganzen verbrachte sie die meiste Zeit auf ihrer
Leiter - obwohl wir bis auf den Wind recht schönes Wetter hatten.

Da aber auch die anderen Jungschwalben überwiegend im Stall blieben und wieder mehr gefüttert wurden, habe ich mir
keine großen Gedanken gemacht.

Heute abend hat Sunny noch ordentlich zugelangt beim "Abendbrot" und mich dann aus der Küche verbannt

Mittlerweile ist um spätestens 20 Uhr in der Küche Feierabend angesagt.
Dann möchte Sunny ihre Ruhe - mit Licht aus....und da lasse ich mich auch besser auf keine Diskussion ein,
denn sie fliegt sonst bis das Licht ausgeht, wie eine Furie immer wieder auf meinen Kopf und zurück auf ihren Schlafplatz....
...und dabei funktioniert ihre Verdauung prächtig 

So, und jetzt noch meine Fotos von heute mittag am Teich:


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2014)

Warum kann man eigentlich keine " Gefällt mir " im Dutzend auf einmal geben ?? 
Wäre viel praktischer bei Tanny


----------



## Harry (30. Aug. 2014)

Ich lese hier immer fleißig mit und möchte nur mal kurz bemerken:
Meinen allerhöchsten Respekt!!!

Eventuell noch ein brauchbarer Tipp:
Wenn man ein Angelgeschäft in der Nähe hat, kann man dort Fliegenmaden kaufen.
Diese füllt man in ein großes Glas mit Schraubdeckel und lässt es bei Zimmertemperatur stehen.
Die Maden vepuppen sich und schnell schlüpfen die ersten __ Fliegen.
Nun stellt man das Glas in den Kühlschrank. Für die Fliegen gibt es Würfelzucker als Nahrung.
Wenn man das Glas aus dem Kühlschrank nimmt, kann man vorsichtig an einem Fenster die nötige Menge an Fliegen raus lassen.
Diese suchen das Licht und man kann sie leicht an der Glasscheibe einsammeln.

Eventuell ist diese Methode für dich umsetzbar und hilfreich?
Gruß Harry


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Harry, 
 danke für den Tip. 
Ich habe damals mit Pummelchen mal eine Fliegenzucht versucht, als wir eine extreme Schlechtwetterphase hatten. 

 dummerweise sind die __ Fliegen erst geschlüpft, als das Wetter wieder besser wurde....und ganz schön gestunken hat es auch.....

Ich denke, als Notfallversorgung, wenn man wirklich gar nichts anderes bekommt und wenn man genug 
Zeit zum Planen hat, ist das eine gute Lösung.

Auf Dauer denke ich, ginge das nicht. 
Da die Zuchtfliegen ja praktisch sehr, sehr einseitig ernährt sind (auch schon als Maden), 
würde ich denken, dass die Ernährung dadurch auch für den Zögling zu einseitig würde. 

Bei den frei gefangenen Fliegen ist es ja so, dass sie alle ganz unterschiedliche Nahrung gerade frisch aufgenommen 
haben, wodurch auch in den Zögling immer etwas unterschiedliche Nährstoffe kommen. 

Beim Fliegen klatschen merke ich das: wenn da eine gerade an z.B. einem Pferdebein sass und da eine blutige Stelle war, 
dann sitzt auch die Fliege voll mit frischem Blut. Wenn eine Fliege an einem überreifen Apfel gesessen hat, dann kommt 
klare Flüssigkeit raus, wenn man sie platt haut. 

Ich schätze, dass genau diese unheimlich vielseitige Speisekarte der Fliegen der Grund ist, warum man so kleine Schwalben nahezu ausschließlich mit Fliegen und ein paar Heimchen am Tag trotzdem gesund und ohne Mangelerscheinungen groß bekommt. 

Wie gesagt: nur eine Vermutung ....

LG
Kirstin....die jetzt Grashüpfer fangen geht.....


----------



## Harry (30. Aug. 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> Ich denke, als Notfallversorgung, wenn man wirklich gar nichts anderes bekommt und wenn man genug
> Zeit zum Planen hat, ist das eine gute Lösung.


Genauso war es gedacht!  ;-)


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2014)

Heute morgen hatten wir ekliges Wetter: Regen, starker Wind und kalt...

Sunny hat nur ein paar sehr kurze Rundflüge gemacht, offensichtlich ohne großen Jagderfolg,
denn sie saß dann immer unter dem Carportdach und bettelte am laufenden Band. 

...und weil ich ihrer Meinung nach nicht schnell genug m den Heimchen rüber kam 
(ich habe bei dem Wetter nichtmal Grashüpfer und Schuster gefunden, geschweige denn __ Fliegen)
flog sie die Pinzette an und hat das Heimchen im Flug ergattert!

Nachdem sie entdeckt hat, dass das geht, ist es bei ihr abrufbar .....und ich habe gleich mal einen
"Schwalben-Selfie" gemacht 

Vor einer halben Stunde kam dann plötzlich die Sonne raus, es wurde wärmer und wir haben nur noch etwas Wind. 
Seither ist Sunny noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht. Auf der Wiese habe ich sie intensiv im Tiefflug jagen sehen 

Hier das Superfoto...mit meiner altersschwachen Camera:


----------



## pema (30. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
wirklich ein  Superfoto.
petra


----------



## slavina (30. Aug. 2014)

Wow,
das ist ja genial.....


----------



## lotta (30. Aug. 2014)

Ganz toll gelungenes Foto Kirstin
Ich bin echt begeistert
Gruß Bine


----------



## Tanny (31. Aug. 2014)

Gester am späten Nachmttag brach die Sintflut über uns herein....

Sunny hat sich gestern, als das erste Donnern war und der Regen wie ein Wasserfall vom Himmel platschte
(alle Regenrinnen liefen über), die Gelegenheit, als ich meinen Rechner reinbrachte, genutzt, um schnell mit in
die Küche zu __ fliegen....und da begab sie sich auf ihren Schlafplatz und hat sich auch den Rest des Tages
dort nicht mehr wegbewegen lassen....

Heute morgen war es sehr diesig, total windstill und warm.

Die "Schwalbenschule" hinter dem Stall war in voller Aktion und als ich mit Sunny raus kam,
hob sie gleich ab und war in Richtung Tümpel verschwunden.

Nach ca 30 Minuten kam sie kurz zurück, setzte sich auf die Leiter und erzählte mir aufgeregt ganz viel  "irgendetwas"
und dann hob sie wieder ab und war bis ca 12 Uhr unterwegs.

Mir gab das Zeit, endlich mal wieder in den Tümpeln "aufzuräumen" (totes Feenmoos rausfischen),
was nach der Sintflut dringend nötig war - beide Tümpel sind fast übergelaufen!

Heute mittag schwebte sie dann wieder am Carport ein und seither macht sie nur noch ein paar kleine Rundflüge und
ansonsten betreibt sie Gefiederpflege oder schläft.

Ich habe die Gelegenheit genutzt und ein paar Fotos gemacht.
Man sieht deutlich, wie von Tag zu Tag der Schnabel immer spitzer wird und die weißen "Babyränder" immer weiter
zurück gehen.

Auch bei ihrem Gefieder an Flügel und Schwanz kann man fast zusehen, wie es sich entwickelt

Ihre neuste Masche lässt mir immer das Herz stillstehen: sie dreht eine flache Runde über den Tisch und landet
dann zielsicher beim Dackel auf der Stuhlkante, bevor sie sich dann auf ihre höheren Plätze verzieht.....


----------



## Tanny (31. Aug. 2014)

Nachtrag von heute:

kurz, nachdem ich heute geschrieben hatte, hörte das Donnern auf und wir bekamen Sonne.

Sunny hob ab und war dann bis nach 15 Uhr unterwegs.
So lange war sie noch nie weg, ohne, dass sie wenigstens mal "grüßend" vorbei flog....
...und ich habe nur gehofft, dass ihr nichts geschehen ist.

Dann schwebte sie wieder ein, bettelte um Futter und ruhte sich aus. 
Die nächsten ca 2 Stunden, ich hatte zwischenzeitlich Besuch bekommen, verbrachte sie abwechselnd mit kleinen
Rundflügen und Pausen und Futter erbetteln.

Ich glaube, es war gegen 18 Uhr, als ich einen "halben Herzinfarkt" erlitt:

Ich sass mit meiner Besucherin in der Sitzecke, als wir plötzlich laute Warnrufe von Schwalben überall am Himmel vernahmen.

In der nächsten Sekunde flatterte eine kleine Jungschwalbe in heller Panik haarscharf über das Dach der Sitzecke - gefolgt von
einem elegant und sehr geschickt pfeilschnell ebenfalls am Dach vorbeischießenden Sperber!!!

Der Gedanke "oh nein, Sunny!", aufspringen, Sunnys Lockruf laut ausstossend
und ebenfalls laut und hektisch in die Hände klatschen (um den Sperber aus dem Konzept zu bringen
- hat bei den Küken auf dem Hof mal funktioniert) -
das alles geschah irgendwie innerhalb einer Sekunde gleichzeitig.

In der Sekunde, wo ich in die Hände klatschte (die Vögel waren schon aus meinem Blickfeld verschwunden)
war bei den anderen Schwalben, die aufgeregt gewarnt hatten, Ruhe.....

...und ich habe nur abwechselnd Sunny gelockt und gesagt: ohje, hoffentlich hat es Sunny nicht erwischt....

...."da sagt meine Freundin:
wieso, Sunny sitzt doch neben Dir"...

Sie saß auf ihrer Logierpeitsche und schaute etwas gelangweilt gen Himmel....

....mir fielen tausend Steine vom Herzen, und gleichzeitig hatte ich nur die Hoffnung, dass die andere kleine
Schwalbe es geschafft hatte.....sie wirkte so allein und versuchte so verzweifelt, ihrem Verfolger zu entkommen....

Die Geschichte hing mir noch eine ganze Weile nach, obwohl es natürlich das ganz normale Risiko ist - der Preis für die Freiheit....

Trotzdem:
heute abend bin ich mit zu den Tümpeln hinter dem Stall gegangen, als Sunny ihren Abendrundflug machte.
Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass DER Kelch an ihr vorbei gegangen ist und sie jetzt sicher in der Küche hockt und schläft....


----------



## lotta (31. Aug. 2014)

Ich kann Dich gut verstehen Kirstin,
gut dass klein Sunny das so locker miterleben konnte und nun in der Sicherheit der Küche schlafen kann.
Drücke dem kleinen Schwalbenkind, für die Zukunft und die große Reise dann, die Daumen!
Gruß Bine


----------



## koile (31. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Tanny,
Ich Lese Deine Story ? nein Bericht ,über ein neues Leben den Du geholfen hast 
das es sich Entwickelt, zu dem wird was seine Bestimmung ist .
Ich bin nicht der große Schreiber aber Heute muss ich Dir einmal Danke sagen ,
für diese SUPER Dokumentation einer kleinen Schwalbe und ihrem 
Fortschritten.
Aber der Heutige Bericht Topt alles ! 
Ich war voll dabei, und habe und habe mit Dir die Situation erlebt.
Bitte mach weiter so ,    und noch mal Danke


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2014)

@all  es freut mich, dass Ihr mein "Schwalbentagebuch" so begeistert verfolgt 

Bei meinem 1. Zögling (vor vielen Jahren 1 kleiner Feldhase, habe ich das noch nicht gemacht und als ich 
später mal einen wieder hatte, habe ich mich geärgert, weil ich vieles nicht mehr richtig zusammen brachte
und mir da einiges geholfen hätte. 

Später habe ich dann nach erfolgter Aufzucht für mich einen Bericht geschrieben und bei Pummelchen war die 
Wildvogelhilfe damals an dem bericht interessiert. 

Da aber bei den anschließenden Berichten auch oft schon was "verloren" gegangen ist, habe ich später immer in meinem Kalender handschriftlich dokumentiert. 

Aber so ist es ja in dreierlei Hinsicht viel schöner: 
1. kann ich hier mit Fotos dokumentieren
2. haben die vielen, die hier offensichtlich Sunny s Geschichte verfolgen, auch was davon
und
3. habe ich es dieses Jahr schon einige Male nutzen können, Leuten, die mich mit Schwalbenproblemen 
    kontaktierten, diesen link zu geben, was ihnen sehr geholfen hat 

Insofern: danke für das viele Lob  ...und es macht mir wirklich Spass, diese unglaublich schöne Geschichte hier zu teilen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2014)

Heute morgen war es wieder etwas diesig, windstill und warm und Sunny flog wie am Vortag sofort los.
Viele Schwalben waren unterwegs und sie schloss sich ihnen an.
Zwischendurch kam sie nur für kurze "Atempausen" auf ihren Stammplatz, bettelte aber nicht und zog dann wieder los.

Einmal flog sie gefolgt von einer anderen Jungschwalbe zum Dieleneingang und verschwand
darin - die andere wollte hinterher, drehte dann aber doch in letzter Sekunde vor der Tür ab
....das war ihr dann wohl doch unheimlich

Gegen Mittag fing es dann an zu regnen: ein warmer Landregen, der aber extrem ergiebig ist und gleichmäßig vom
Himmel pladderte....

Sunny kam eingeflogen und verlangte lautstark Futter. 
Als ich im Regen loszog, Grashüpfer und Schuster fangen, flog sie mir auf die Schulter, krallte sich im Nacken in meinen Pullover - ganz am Hals, so dass sie von meiner Hutkrempe vor dem Regen geschützt war und "feuerte" mich an beim mühseligen Futter erjagen...

Als ich dann endlich ein paar Hüpfer zusammen hatte, ging es zurück unter das Carport:
ich klatschnass, Sunny am schimpfen, weil sie endlich essen wollte...

Alle Vögel waren vom Himmel verschwunden, überall war es auffallend still - absolut "monotone Stimmung"

Sunny saß satt auf der Stuhllehne, schaute resigniert in den Regenvorhang, die Küken und die
Hunde - alle haben sich in die Sitzecke verzogen und auf besseres Wetter gehofft....

....und so sieht s aus, wenn alles grau in grau ist hier (und ganz zum Schluss ist noch ein Bild von gestern nachmittag vor dem Angriff)


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2014)

Tanny,
vielen Dank für Deine Geschichte.
Bei uns war es meistens der Habicht, oder ebenso das Sperberweibchen, die immer wieder versuchten, unsere Brieftaubenkinder
bei den ersten Flugversuchen zu erwischen. 
Oftmals hat es natürlich bei den Kleinen auch geklappt.
Der beste Fluglehrer war der Mäusebussard, der hier bei uns im Wald sein Nest hat.
Wenn der hoch am Himmel kreiste, stieg die ganze Schar ebenfalls hoch, und flog mit.
Bei dem hatten sie in kürzester Zeit erkannt, daß er sie nicht als Nahrung betrachtet.


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2014)

Gerade habe ich von meinem Neffen die Fotos von Sunny per e-mail erhalten, die wir am Freitag gemacht haben. 

(Er hatte sie mir schon Freitag Abend geschickt, aber da ich ihm dummerweise die e-mail falsch 
aufgeschrieben habe, verschwand seine mail im Nirwana  )

Die Fotos sind ein Traum und ich möchte sie Euch nicht vorenthalten.
Mit frdl. Genehmigung von Johannes Zoller:


----------



## Tanny (2. Sep. 2014)

Gestern nachmittag hörte es auf zu regnen. 
Es blieb bedeckt, diesig und relativ warm. 
Der Himmel war immer wieder voll mit Schwalben. Irgendwie war die Stimmung anders:
es war ein aufgeregtes "Flattern und Gepiepse" - es wirkte alles irgendwie "unruhiger", als an den Vortagen. 

Von Sunny hätte ich erwartet, dass sie da viel mitfliegt - aber weit gefehlt. 

Ich habe sie einige Male los geschickt und dann war sie 10 oder 15 Minuten unterwegs und kam schon zurück. 
Doch hier auf ihren Stammplätzen hatte sie auch keine Ruhe. 
Sie flog alle paar Minuten auf meinen Kopf, auf den Rechner, aauf die Kaffeekanne, ins Haus und wieder zurück, 
sass auf dem Fusboden und dann wieder irgendwo im Blumentopf. 
Sie bettelte und wenn ich ihr was gab, nahm sie es und schmiss es weg. 
Irgendwie war sie "völlig durch den Wind". 
Man konnte sie absolut nicht aus den Augen lassen, denn sie hätte es fertig gebracht und wäre auch bei 
meinem "Kampfdackel" auf der __ Nase gelandet...

Wäre die Wettervorhersage für die nächsten Tage nicht so gut gewesen, hätte ich angefangen, mir Sorgen 
zu machen, dass sie den Anschluss an die anderen verliert. 

So habe ich entschieden, das gute Wetter abzuwarten und ihre Unruhe auszusitzen. 
Ich denke, dass sie gestern irgendwie gespürt hat, dass in Kürze eine große Veränderung 
ansteht - genau, wie die Schwalben am Himmel. 


Kleine Info am Rande: etwa zur selben Zeit, wie am Vortag, als die Schwalbe von dem Sperber verfolgt wurde, 
hörte ich plötzlich den Sperber laut "fiepen".

Als ich rausging und nachschaute, waren beide Sperber über dem Nachbargrundstück am Himmel - doch diesmal 
waren sie die Bedrängten: ein ganzer Schwarm Krähen hat versucht, die zwei zu vertreiben. 

Die Schwalben schienen zu wissen, dass ihnen da keine Gefahr droht, denn keine von ihnen stieß diesen typischen 
Alarm-Ruf aus, den man hört, wenn ein Greifvogel oder eine Katze sich nähern. 


Heute morgen hatten wir strahlenden Sonnenschein, nur ein laues Lüftchen und absolut wolkenlosen Himmel. 
Durchs Küchenfenster sah ich die Schwalben schon am Himmel kreisen 

Also bin ich mit Sunny eine Stunde früher als sonst raus und sie ist auch sofort in den Himmel entschwunden.

Ca 15 Minuten später landete sie wieder auf ihrer Leiter, da ich mich aber umdrehte und weg ging, 
hob sie wieder ab und war erstmal weg. 

Gegen 10 Uhr kam sie dann erstmals wieder und bettelte sofort los. 
Das Wetter ist heute perfekt zum Jagen und alle anderen Schwalben sind auch unterwegs. 

Also entschied ich, Sunny s Gebettel nicht mehr nachzugeben und ihr höchstens alle paar Stunden mal 
ein Heimchen als Leckerli anzubieten - aber das auch nur so, dass sie es sich im Flug holen muss. 

Das fällt wirklich unheimlich schwer, dem liebenswerten Gebettel des kleinen Wichtes zu widerstehen. 

Aber die Schwalbeneltern machen es nicht anders und ich fürchte, wenn ich sie hier immer satt füttere, sowie sie 
darum bettelt, wird sie nie genug trainieren, um mit den anderen losziehen zu können. 

Sie ist da wohl nicht anders, als alle Lebewesen: "man nehme immer den bequemsten Weg"...

Als sie merkte, dass das Futter ihr nicht mehr so umfangreich von selbst in den Schnabel fliegt, zog sie wieder ab 
und jetzt kommt sie nur ab und an für ein kurzes Päuschen. 

Eines davon habe ich für die heutigen Fotos genutzt. 

Ich denke, da das Wetter mindestens bis zum Wochenende gut bleiben wird, wird sie in den nächsten Tagen immer 
weniger kommen und vielleicht ja auch mal ihre erste Nacht weg bleiben......und diesen Tag erwarte ich mit einem  und einem  Auge.....


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Sep. 2014)

... zu schön zu lesen,
diese herzige "Schwalben-Geschichte"


----------



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2014)

Als ich gestern begann, meinen Beitrag zu schreiben, saß Sunny auf ihrer Leiter 
- als ich fertig war, war sie wieder weg und kam auch erst am frühen Nachmittag  wieder. 

Sie erbettelte sich ein Heimchen im Flug, ließ sich auf der Longierpeitsche nieder, 
machte Gefiederpflege und fiel dann in einen absoluten ,Tiefschlaf, wie ich ihn bei Sunny noch nie gesehen hatte. 

Das dauerte ca 20 Minuten, dann schlugen die Hunde an und sie schreckte auf.

Eigentlich war ich am Arbeiten und wollte gerade Bestellungen machen.

Das wurde von Sunny aber unmöglich gemacht: 
Sie begann wie verrückt auf dem Tisch herumzuhüpfen und wie ein kleiner Kobold nur dummes Zeug zu machen
Mein Bestellordner wurde inspiziert, die Kaffeekanne, die Fotodose, mein PC, die Tastatur, dann wollte sie
telefonieren (pickte auf den Tasten des Telefons rum) - und dabei brabbelte sie ständig vor sich hin - es war einfach zum totlachen.

Dabei habe ich viele Fotos gemacht.

nach ca 20 Minuten reichte es ihr dann offensichtlich - sie ergatterte noch ein Heimchen im Flug und entschwand gen Himmel. 

Bis 18.30 Uhr bekam ich sie dann nicht mehr zu sehen. 

Als sie dann kurz für ein Heimchen wieder auftauchte, war ich wirklich froh zu wissen, dass es ihr noch gut geht. 

Danach war sie nochmal bis kurz vor 20 Uhr unterwegs und segelte dann direkt auf die Diele und verlangte Einlass in die Küche,
wo sie nachdrücklich "Licht aus" fordrte und dann zufrieden auf Ihrem Platz in Tiefschlaf verfiel. 

Heute morgen war der Tag so schön, wie gestern und Sunny war  noch etwas müde.
  Sie flog nicht sofort los, wie an den anderen Tagen. 

Erstmal wurde Gefiederpflege auf der Leiter betrieben und erst als 2 andere Schwälbchen direkt über dem 
Carportdach kreisten und riefen, flog sie auch hoch. 

Irgendwie sah es so aus, als ob ihre Kumpels sie abholen würden....

Mal schauen, ob sie ihre Mittagspause wieder hier macht. 
Wenn ja, werde ich dann die Fotos von heute machen. 

jetzt erstmal noch die "Kobold-Fotos" von gestern


----------



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2014)




----------



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2014)

Was mir heute morgen gar nicht aufgefallen ist:
wir haben zwar super Wetter, aber etwas mehr Wind als gestern. 

Nicht schlimm, aber vermutlich muss Sunny für ihr Futter mehr arbeiten 
- die Nahrung schwebt ihr nicht im Flug in den Schnabel....

Konsequenz: sie schwebt hier wieder alle __ Nase lang rein und will Futter.
Da ich mit Futter sehr "sparsam" geworden bin, quengelt und bettelt sie eine Weile, macht dummes Zeug auf 
dem Tisch und verschwindet dann erstmal wieder für eine viertel Stunde, dann geht das Spiel von vorne los. 

Wenn sie so weiter macht, dann muss ich ihr für den Zug nach Afrika auf jeden Fall ein paar 
Übernachtungen mit Vollpension organisieren....

...ich habe mir so gedacht, ich zeige ihr schonmal die Karte, damit sie sich die Route planen und 
die "Hotels" einprägen kann....


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2014)

Oh Kristin, was für süße Fotos von Sunny.
Sie posiert aber auch in den drolligsten Stellungen.
Hoffentlich hat sie die Karte nun auch gut im Kopf,
so verkehrt herum wie sie draufschauen musste
Grüße Bine


----------



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Bine, 
...wenn sie bei Dir auftaucht (ich hoffe, Du bist in die Forumskarte eingetragen....)
und lautstark Einlass in die Küche und Futter verlangt, weißt Du, dass sie die Karte richtig gelesen hat.....


----------



## Geisy (3. Sep. 2014)

Schwalben im Teich
Die Saufen mir noch den ganzen Teich leer


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2014)

vor allen Dingen musst Du aufpassen, dass sie Dir nicht alle Koi wegfangen...

...ein wirklich tolles Foto


----------



## Geisy (4. Sep. 2014)

Ja Tanny, die suchen auf jedenfall nach den Koi.


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2014)

Heute morgen gab es ein neues Procedere:

Sunny schwebte um 6 Uhr in mein Schlafzimmer und kreiste meckernd im
Tiefflug über mein Bett..
....daß sie dabei meinen Kampfdackel amRücken streifte und dem großen Hund
den Schreck seines Lebens verpasste, als sie ihm ins Ohr krähte, war ihr egal 

Sie kann ja nur von Glück reden, dass die 2 morgens um 6 noch im Tiefschlaf sind und wenig
Gedanken an Frühstück verschwenden....

ich also im Schlafanzug erstmal raus - Sunny schwebte hinterher - und sowie die Tür aufging, war sie
entfleucht....

Als ich gegen halb 8 rauskam, war sie noch nirgends wieder zu sehen.

Nachdem ich die Rösser und die Hühner versorgt hatte und zum Kaffeepäuschen
Richtung Sitzecke strebte, kam Sunny plötzlich im Sturzflug vom Himmel, landete krähend auf meiner
Schulter und verlangte "Leckerli"

Als sie ihr Heimchen in der Sitzecke verschlungen hatte und ich gemütlich meinen  schlürfte,
machte sie ausgiebig Gefiederpflege und Sonnenbad im Wechsel.

Das nutzte ich natürlich sofort für ein paar Fotos.

Danach ergatterte sie noch ein Heimchen im Flug und entschwebte wieder und seither ist sie auch noch
nicht wieder aufgetaucht.

Jetzt ist sie schon relativ selbständig und ich habe endlich wieder Zeit, all die liegengebliebenen Dinge der
letzten Wochen zu erledigen, weil Sunny nicht mehr erwartet, dass ich da bin, wenn sie zurück kommt....
sie wartet einfach auf ihrem Stammplatz, bis jemand erscheint und fliegt nicht mehr hektisch rein und
raus auf der Suche nach der "Ersatzmama"....

Als ich gestern Nachmittag hinter dem Pferdestall die E-Zaun Verbindung zum Weidezaungerät neu verlegt und
angeschlossen habe, tauchte sie dort irgendwann auf und landete auf meiner Schulter - da war ihr das
Warten vorne wohl zu lang geworden und sie hat sich auf die Suche von oben begeben....

(Eigentlich habe ich auch noch 3 kurze Videos gemacht, aber die bekomme ich hier nicht hochgeladen  )


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2014)

Hey. Tanny
ich finde, daß Vogelkind sieht jetzt schon aus wie ein Teenager


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2014)

Ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen, die erwähnten Videos in Photobucket hochzuladen
(gestern funktionierte die Verbindung nicht)
Hier die links:


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2014)

Während meines Beitrages von gestern mittag ist Sunny ja weggeflogen.
Sie war dann den ganzen restlichen Tag verschwunden.

Trotz absolut wolkenlosen Himmels - es war der reinste Sommertag - war nur selten mal
ein vereinzeltes Schwälbchen am Himmel zu sehen. 

Ich vermute mal, dass die Schwalben gestern einen längeren Trainingsflug absolviert haben.

Im Laufe des Nachmittags erwischte ich mich dabei, dass ich immer wieder nach ihr Ausschau hielt.

Es war wie jedes Mal, wenn einer meiner Zöglinge sich langsam abnabelt:
einerseits freue ich mich riesig, dass sie es schaffen und ihrem "bestimmten" Leben einen großen
Schritt näher kommen, andererseits denkt man ständig "hoffentlich ist ihr nichts passiert"...

Gegen halb fünf dann die Erlösung: 
Sunny flog pfeilschnell in die Sitzecke und landete punktgenau auf Ihrer Peitsche.

Ein Heimchen und 15 Minuten Gefiederpflege später entschwand sie wieder.

Gegen 20.15 Uhr kam sie dann wieder und verlangte nachdrücklich Einlass in die Küche.

Als ich ihr die Tür öffnete, flog sie zielstrebig auf ihren Stammplatz - dann wieder zur Tür,
dann auf meinen Kopf, wieder zur Tür.

Ich machte ihr die Tür wiedr auf und ging, Sunny mittlerweile auf meinem Kopf, mit ihr wieder
raus.
Das schien ihr aber auch überhaupt nicht zu passen, denn sie hob ab und flog zurück in die Küche.

Also machte ich dort das Licht aus und verließ einmal mehr ohne Abendbrot meine Küche...
....und sofort war Ruhe.

Heute morgen hatte ich meinen Wecker auf 6 Uhr gestellt, um Sunny rauszubringen.
Erstmal kam sie überhaupt nicht freiwillig von ihrem Stammplatz.
Als ich sie dann auf dem Finger raustrug, schaute sie sich draußen etwas verständnislos
um und flog dann direkt......... zurück in die Küche.

Dasselbe Spiel um 7 Uhr.

Gegen halb neun endlich war es ihr "genehm" auch mal wieder __ fliegen zu gehen.....
...ob sie wohl Muskelkater von gestern hatte?

Bis elf Uhr war sie unterwegs und seitdem kommt sie so alle halbe bis 3/4 Stunde,
setzt sich auf ihren neuen Stammplatz, putzt sich, schaut sich den Himmel an und fliegt wieder davon.

Die anderen Jungschwalben aus dem Pferdestall sitzen heute auch wieder viel in Nestnähe.
Vielleicht war es gestern wirklich ein sehr anstrengender Tag?

Die Fotos sind von gestern gegen 17 Uhr (mit meiner neuen Minikamera) und die andren von
eben auf Sunnys "neuem" Stammplatz....


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2014)

..und die Fotos von heute: 

Anhang anzeigen 137766


----------



## Digicat (5. Sep. 2014)

Servus Kristin

Jetzt schaut Sunny aber wirklich schon fast wie eine Erwachsene aus.
Wäre da nicht der Kinderschnabel.

Danke für dein Sunny-Tagebuch 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2014)

Hey,
es ist jetzt 0.20 Uhr, und ich komme grade von einer Feier !!
Ich mußte wirklich diese blöde Daddelkiste anschmeißen, um nachzulesen, ob Sunny noch da ist. 
Ich glaube, ich finde es gar nicht gut, wenn sie " uns " verläßt .


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2014)

im Prinzip geht es mir ja genauso...

...aber wenn sie mich nicht verlassen würde, würde ICH glaube ich nach Afrika auswandern.....

Ich stelle mir nur vor: ein  mit Sunny: 

....keine Küchennutzung mehr  - also hungern oder draußen Lagerfeuer.....

Fliegenzucht - wo?   .... im Wohnzimmer?

...jeden Morgen zwischen 5 und 6 aufstehen, um ihr zu zeigen, dass draußen offensichtlich keine Schwalbe fliegt 
(sie glaubt nur, was sie sieht) und mir dann anzuschauen, wie sie empört wieder rein auf ihren Schlafplatz fliegt 
und meckert, dass ich sie so früh gestört habe....

...und last not least:
Schwalben wollen __ fliegen, viel fliegen - und im WInter ist es bitter kalt....und Schwalben mögen es warm....also 
würde Sunny viel drinnen fliegen - natürlich überall, weil die Küche dann zu klein wäre - also:

eine/n Raumpfleger/in einstellen, der/die täglich gefühlte tausend "Kacker" von Sunny  vom Boden, den Schrankwänden, der Deko (wer braucht schon Deko)  oder der Tapete wischt, die sie im Flug so "abschießt".....

...ja, ein Winter mit Sunny wäre bestimmt eine Herausforderung, 
die die Belastbarkeit menschlicher Nerven aufs äußerste prüft....

so sehr ich diesen kleinen Knirps ins Herz geschlossen habe
...ich denke, für uns beide wird es das Beste sein, wenn sie das tut, wofür eine Schwalbe bestimmt ist: 
nach Süden ziehen und hoffentlich nächstes Jahr gesund und munter mit einem Partner hier wieder auftauchen und 
viele neue kleine Schwalben in die Welt setzen


----------



## Digicat (6. Sep. 2014)

Schön diese Worte von Dir zu lesen 

Ich bewundere Dich, ob deinem schier grenzenlosen Tierliebe.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2014)

Ach Tanny,
Du hast ja mit Allem soooo recht .
Während ich gemütlich auf dem Sofa sitze, und voller Begeisterung Eure Erlebnisse lese, hast Du die Arbeit


----------



## lotta (6. Sep. 2014)

Hi Kristin, das hast Du so schön beschrieben...


Alles Gute für Dich und Sunny


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2014)

danke Euch allen !

....irgendwie verstehe ich die Schwalbensprache immer noch verkehrt....

Heute morgen (ich habe meinen Wecker schon auf 6 Uhr gestellt - was für einen 
erklärten Spätaufsteher schon eine Zumutung ist...) hat Sunny pünktlich um halb 6 die Nacht für beendet erklärt und segelte ins Schlafzimmer....

Ich mich also aus der Decke geschält (unter Protest meiner ebenfalls eher auf Ausschlafen eingestellten Hunde, die ich dafür beneidete, dass sie sich einfach knurrend umdrehen konnten...) und mit Sunny im Schlepptau raus:

Sunny drehte eine schnelle Runde über das Stalldach, stellte fest, dass da noch nirgends eine Schwalbe zu sehen ist (es war warm, windstill, diesig) und segelte schneller, als ich schauen konnte an mir vorbei zurück zur Küchentür, wo sie sich auf dem Türgriff niederließ, gähnte, den Kopf unter den Flügel steckte und....weiterschlief...

Ich also auch wieder rein. 
Wieder ins Bett? - keine gute Idee, wie ich mich kenne, würde ich 
dann gnadenlos verschlafen - also mal den  angemacht....

Zwischendurch bin ich dann irgendwann ins Bad zum Duschen. 

Irgendwann zwischen 7 und 8 kratzt was an der Badezimmertür. 

Ich aufgemacht: da sitzt Sunny auf dem Türgriff und pickt gegen die Tür:
Ich will JETZT raus.....

Ich also triefnass durchs Wohnzimmer zur Terassentür, aufgemacht 
und Sunny segelte von dannen...

Am Himmel (strahlender Sonnenschein) war ein großer Schwarm Schwalben
- sie schienen sich für einen weiteren Langstreckenausflug zu sammeln 
- eine halbe Stunde später war keine Schwalbe mehr zu sehen und auch 
Sunny ist seither nicht mehr aufgetaucht. 

Ich vermute mal, wenn das Wetter so toll bleibt, wird sie erst gegen Abend wieder einfliegen...

Insofern gibt´s jetzt keine neuen Fotos  - aber wenn sie auftaucht, werde ich die natürlich nachreichen....


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Sep. 2014)

... hier haben sie begonnen sich zu sammeln... seit gestern früh...
time to say goodbye??... für dieses Jahr


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Eva-Maria, 
 vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Trainingsflug - dann kommen sie nach ein bis zwei Tagen noch mal zurück...

Sunny ist seit ihrem Abflug heute morgen noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht 
- ich habe das schon geahnt....

Den ganzen Tag war absolute Windstille - sogar die Windmühlen standen still - 
Der Himmel war einheitlich hellgrau/diesig, es war warm und mit Sicherheit der 
perfekte Tag für die Jagd.

Seit ich heute morgen, als ich Sunny raus ließ den Schwalbenschwarm am Himmel sah, 
ließ sich den ganzen Tag nicht ein einziges Schwälbchen sehen oder hören. 

Erst zwischen 17 und 19 Uhr zogen vereinzelt kleine Schwalbengruppen über den Hof zurück - sie kamen alle aus Richtung Süd-Ost. 

Ich vermute, dass die große Truppe von heute morgen einen langen Trainingsflug Rtg. Süd/Süd-Ost absolviert hat. 

Sunny wird sicher dabei sein. 

Da sie bisher nicht wieder hier aufgetaucht ist,
(jetzt ist es stockdunkel und sie wird heute nicht mehr kommen) ist heute 
sicherlich ihre Premiere in Sachen "draußen schlafen" ...

Wenn sie diesen Tag und diese Nacht gut übersteht, dann würde ich 
sagen, hat sie ihre Schwalbenschule mit Erfolg abgeschlossen und ist fit 
für die große Reise.

Ich würde mir sehr wünschen, daß sie sich die nächsten Tage nochmal sehen läßt, damit ich weiß, dass es ihr gut geht

Mit Pummelchen war es damals so, dass er nach seinem ersten ganz großen Trainingsflug
(3 Tage, 2 Nächte) plötzlich morgens wieder da war und fröhlich verlangte, dass ich Leckerli rausrücke...

Da ich bei den wilden Schwalben hier auch jedes Jahr beobachte, dass sie öfter mehrtägige Trainingsflüge machen, bevor sie endgültig nach Süden losziehen, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass Sunny nochmal wieder auftaucht - zumal es für den Zug für die letzte Brut eigentlich noch ca 2 Wochen zu früh ist. 

Schwer ist diese "erste Nacht" trotzdem...

Ich war heute bis zur absoluten Dunkelheit alle 10 Minuten draußen, nachschauen, ob Sunny auf ihrem Platz sitzt (da wäre sie Nachts nicht katzensicher). 

...und jetzt in der Küche, die ich heute ja wieder benutzen kann, ist es auch ein komisches Gefühl.

Seit Sunny nicht mehr in ihrem Nest schläft, ist es die erste Nacht, wo ihr Schlafplatz verwaist ist.......

 

...ich drücke ihr jetzt erstmal ganz fest die Daumen, dass sie diese Probe 
auch super meistert


----------



## jolantha (6. Sep. 2014)

Ich warte mit Dir !


----------



## lotta (6. Sep. 2014)

Kristin,


> Tanny schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...ich drücke ihr jetzt erstmal ganz fest die Daumen, dass sie diese Probe
> > auch super meistert



Sunny wird es schaffen, sie hatte ja eine sehr sensible Lehrmeisterin
Ich drücke meine Daumen, mit Dir
Gruß Bine


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2014)

Daumen drück ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## meinereiner (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,

ich möchte mich auch mal bedanken für deine Schwalbenbeiträge. Die sind immer so unterhaltsam, nett und lustig geschrieben . Und ich freu' mich immer wenn es wieder Neuigkeiten gibt.

Es ist ja fast so (oder genauso?) wie bei den Menschenkindern. Da zieht man die auf. Dann werden sie langsam flügge. Man 'muss' sie auch in die Freiheit entlassen, mit den ganzen Gefahren, die da so lauern, ebenso wie bei Sunny. Man ist auch immer froh wenn die wieder heil heim kommen. Die sind dann oft genauso frech und vorlaut, wollen dann aber auch noch ihr 'Leckerli', schlafen sich aus, meinen alles dreht sich nur um sie , und hau'n dann bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder ab.
Aber es ist dann auch wieder schön, wenn sie weg sind, man die Unordnung wieder aufräumen kann, seinen Tagesablauf wieder auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse abstimmen kann.
Alles genau wie im 'richtigen' Leben.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Tanny (7. Sep. 2014)

Danke Euch allen für das Daumen drücken....und Robert: es stimmt, es IST wie im menschlichen
Leben - Schwalben haben viel mit uns gemein....

Gestern abend war ich um halb 12 zuletzt draußen und Sunny war natürlich nicht da. 

Heute morgen war ich (ohne Wecker!) um halb 6 wach und bin erstmal raus:
Draußen war eine unheimliche Stille, richtig dicke "Milchsuppe" - man konnte die Hand vor Augen nicht sehen
- Sunny war nicht da...

Gegen 7 und 8 Uhr dasselbe Spiel - der Nebel hatte sich kaum gelichtet.

Gegen 9 Uhr war der Nebel etwas angestiegen, aber immernoch zäh. 

__ Stare, Finken, Sperlinge, Meisen, Fasane, die Krähen, einen Specht, einige Tauben und vieles, was ich nicht kannte 
waren durch den Nebel gedämpft wie durch Watte zu hören - es war eine eigenartige Stimmung. (passenden Smiley nicht gefunden) 

8.40: die Windmühlen sind noch nicht zu sehen:
 

9 Uhr  die Windmühlen waren schemenhaft zu sehen:
   und hätte ich nicht gewußt, dass der Mond morgens nicht im Osten stehen kann und zur Zeit auch nicht voll ist, hätte ich die Sonne für den Mond gehalten - sie war schneeweiß:  

um 9.24 hatte sich der Nebel in den Bäumen etwas gelichtet: 
  

und um 10.00 Uhr wurde es etwas "durchsichtiger":
 

Zwischendurch zogen immer wieder Vogelschwärme über den Hof, die fleißig Formationsflug übten und einige landetn auf dem First des Daches, um sich kurz auszuruhen: 

   

Irgendwann gegen 9 Uhr hörte ich plötzlich durch den Nebel zwischen all den anderen Vogelstimmen 
die vertrauten Klänge der Schwalben - sie waren also zurück

Zu sehen war absolut nichts....

Dann tauchte mal kurz aus dem Nebel, dort, wo die Stimmen zu hören waren, 
ein vereinzeltes Schwälbchen kurz auf, bevor es von dem "Weiß" wieder verschluckt wurde. 

Natürlich rief ich Sunny immer mal wieder mit dem vertrauten Lockruf. 

2 x mal bildete ich mir ein, aus der Nebelwand eine Antwort zu bekommen 

- keine andere der jungen Schwalben "redet" noch mit diesem ganz typischen Bettelruf 
- nur Sunny und ich unterhalten uns immer noch so - ich kann ja auch nichts anderes 

Aber zu sehen war absolut nichts und keine Sunny tauchte auf... 

Gegen 10 Uhr gab ich es auf, ging die Hunde füttern, die schon ungeduldig warteten 
und holte meinen  raus...


----------



## Tanny (7. Sep. 2014)

...ich war um 10.15 Uhr gerade dabei, meinen Rechner hochzufahren, da hörte ich ein Flattern und
den vertrauten Bettelruf neben meinem Ohr und Sunny landete auf ihrem Stammplatz und sabbelte mich voll 

Meine Erleichterung, dass es ihr gut geht, kann ich gar nicht beschreiben 

Als ich ihr den Finger hinhielt, hüpfte sie wie selbstverständlich rauf, damit wir reingehen und
ein paar Heimchen zubereiten können.

Während ich auf das kochende Wasser wartete, sass sie auf dem
Dunstabzug über dem Herd und putzte sich wie verrückt.

Nachdem die Heimchen fertig waren, gingen wir wieder raus - sie auf dem Schüsselrand der Heimchen,
ließ sich 2 Stück verfüttern, bevor sie auf ihre Peitsche zurückflog und sich bis 11 Uhr intensiv putzte
und ich meinen Bericht hier begann und entspannt und erleichtert 

Jetzt sitzt sie satt und sauber auf der Stuhllehne, betrachtet den Himmel und schläft zwischendurch vor sich hin.

Sicher wird sie bald wieder losfliegen.

Ich würde sagen: Sunny hat es geschafft 
Sie ist eine kleine erwachsene Schwalbe geworden, die gute Chancen hat, den Zug nach Süden zu überstehen.

Bis es losgeht, wird sie sicher immer mal wieder reinschauen und sich Leckerli abholen und,
wenn das Wetter sehr schlecht werden sollte, auch noch mal drinnen übernachten.

...und wenn sie das größte Übel, die menschlichen Gefahren der Mittelmehranrainer  umschifft bekommt,
habe ich gute Chancen, sie nächstes Jahr wieder zu sehen ....


----------



## lotta (7. Sep. 2014)

Freue mich so, 
dass Sunny sich (für uns alle) noch mal hat sehen und hören lassen.

So klasse Kirstin, dass wir das alle, so gut wie miterleben dürfen.
Deine Schilderungen sind so plastisch und real, dass ich manchmal meine,
Deinen Lockruf und des Schwälbchens Antwort zu hören
Nochmal DANKE, für diese schöne Erfahrung
Bine


----------



## Tanny (7. Sep. 2014)

Heute war Sunny mehr oder weniger den ganzen Rest des Tages "zu Hause"....

Sie verbrachte den lieben langen Tag mit endlos das zerzauste Gefieder putzen:
 

gähnen, sich strecken:      



schlafen, rumschauen:
 

10 bis 15 Minuten Rundflug und dann dasselbe von vorne......


Ich habe davon ein paar kurze Videos gemacht, weil man das einfach nicht so im Foto rüberbringen kann:

http://vid141.photobucket.com/albums/r79/Kirstin_2007/Schwalben/Sunny4MVI_0221.mp4

http://vid141.photobucket.com/albums/r79/Kirstin_2007/Schwalben/Sunny5MVI_0224.mp4

http://vid141.photobucket.com/albums/r79/Kirstin_2007/Schwalben/Sunny7MVI_0227.mp4

http://vid141.photobucket.com/albums/r79/Kirstin_2007/Schwalben/Sunny2MVI_0214.mp4

http://vid141.photobucket.com/albums/r79/Kirstin_2007/Schwalben/Sunny1MVI_0211.mp4

http://vid141.photobucket.com/albums/r79/Kirstin_2007/Schwalben/Sunny3MVI_0217.mp4


Da die jungen Wildschwalben im Stall ebenfalls alle fast nur an ihren Stammplätzen sassen
und nur kurz mal zwischendurch jagen waren, war das wohl normal.

Die Schwalben scheinen das zu halten wie Leistungssportler:
Nach einem anstrengenden Leistungstrainingstag gibts einen Tag Pause mit leichter sportlicher Betätigung....

Am frühen Nachmittag hatte Sunny einen Anflug von "Schalk im Nacken:

Erst sass sie auf dem PC zwecks "Erleichterung"
 

dann auf der Heimchenschale zwecks Selbstbedienung
 

dann ging es auf die Milchflasche als Startposition
 

und von da in lebensgefährlichem Abflug Richtung Dackel....
 

Heute abend wollte sie unbedingt mit rein und verschwand sofort auf ihren Platz und verfiel in Tiefschlaf....

 irgendwie sieht sie schon wieder etwas erwachsener aus:


----------



## lotta (7. Sep. 2014)

So toll Kirstin,
ich habe noch nie eine dieser faszinierenden Schwalben
aus so einem Blickwinkel betrachten können.

Eine Bitte, hätte ich da noch...

gibt es  denn auch ein "Tanny /Sunny selfie" auf dem Kopf von Kirstin?
Das wäre ja nun doch noch die Krönung, nach all deinen Berichten
BITTE
Bine


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> gibt es denn auch ein "Tanny /Sunny selfie" auf dem Kopf von Kirstin?
> Das wäre ja nun doch noch die Krönung, nach all deinen Berichten



...so ein Selfie gibt es nicht   ob das nun unbedingt die Krönung wäre, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln ...

...aber wenn Sunny wieder auftaucht und es sich ergibt, versuche ich es mal mit dem Selfie....

Heute morgen habe ich um viertel nach sechs und um sieben nach Sunny geschaut, weil ich sie rausbringen wollte. 
Sie sass auf dem Türgriff in der Küche und hatte....den Kopf fest unter den Flügel geklemmt. 

Jeder Versuch, sie auf den Finger zu nehmen, endete in einem kurzen, schimpfenden Rundflug, der dann wieder mit verstecktem Kopf auf der Türklinke endete...

Uum kurz vor 8 konnte ich sie überzeugen, wenigstens auf meiner Schulter sitzen zu bleiben, während ich raus ging. 

Von Abflug war sie aber auch da noch nicht richtig überzeugt. 

Erst als ich mich bückte, um etwas aufzuheben, flog sie hoch und weil über dem Stall zwei andere Schwalben zu sehen waren, flog sie dahin. 

Seither ist sie noch nicht wieder erschienen. Die Truppe scheint also unterwegs zu sein 

Ob sie  heute abend wiederkommt, weiß ich nicht. 

Ich vermute, dass sich in den nächsten Tagen die Zeiten der Abwesenheit immer mehr verlängern werden. 
Sie wird anfangen, auch mal 2 oder 3 Tage weg zu bleiben. 
Aber nachdem ich jetzt weiss, dass sie die Übernachtung draußen meistern kann, 
macht mir das auch keine Sorge mehr. 

Jetzt muss ich an den Abenden, die sie nicht kommt in den nächsten ein bis zwei Wochen 
(dann werden die Schwalben auf den Zug gehen) abends nur öfter nach draußen schauen bis es wirklich dunkel ist. 

Unter Umständen kommt sie doch nochmal später zurück und will dann rein. 

Wenn ich dann nicht aufmache, dann würde sie an der Sitzecke 
nächtigen - und das ist nachts, wenn die Hunde drinnen sind, Jagdrevier der Katzen. 

Das werde ich beim nächsten gefiederten Zögling schlauer regeln: 
auf der Diele gibt es oben in der Wand ein Loch, wo früher, als es noch Kuhstall war, ein Lüfter drin sass. 
Dieses Loch habe ich, um Zugluft zu der tagsüber immer offenen Tür auf der anderen Seite zu vermeiden, 
mit einer Styroporplatte zu gemacht. 

Ich werde jetzt eine passende Holzplatte zuschneiden, die einen breiten Einflugspalt bekommt und wenn 
ich dann einen Zögling habe, wird er gleich lernen, dass da das Ein- und Ausflugloch ist. 
Dann können die Vögel kommen und gehen, wann sie wollen, ohne, 
dass sie durch Katzen und Co gefährdet sind, denn auf der Diele sind im Sommer keine Katzen. 

Mein Stallkater hat dort nur im Winter Zugang/sein Revier, im Sommer wird er in den Pferdestall umgesiedelt, 
weil er auf dem alten Boden über der Diele sonst immer die dort nistenden Vögel wildert. 

...wenn die Vögel dann alle "durch" sind, darf Jasper (mein Kater) wieder auf der Diele Einzug halten, um sicherzustellen, 
dass die im Herbst in Ställe und Häuser einwandernden Ratten und Mäuse sich nicht häuslich niederlassen...

....und heute keine Fotos, weil Sunny noch beim Training ist


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2014)

....ach ja, Eva-Maria, sind Deine Schwalben eigentlich noch wieder gekommen?


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2014)

...von Sunny gibt es noch nichts Neues.....

Seit sie gestern Morgen gestartet ist, habe ich nichts mehr von ihr gesehen oder gehört. 

Generell habe ich erwartet, dass sie nun auch mal mehrere Tage weg bleibt. 

Andererseits ist heute schon den ganzen Tag extrem schlechtes Wetter: 
starker Wind und ein Regenschauer jagt den nächsten....

Eine Gruppe Schwalben sehe ich ab und an zwischen den Schauern jagend über den Hof und die 
Weiden streichen - Sunny ist aber nicht dabei.

Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass sie mit einer anderen Gruppe auf einer längeren Tour unterwegs ist, 
denn die Alternative wäre sonst nur noch, dass ihr etwas zugestossen ist....

...und daran will und werde ich nicht glauben 

Vielleicht läßt sie sich ja die nächsten Tage wieder sehen...
- solange noch Schwalben hier sind, hoffe ich, dass sie nochmal vorbei schaut


----------



## lotta (9. Sep. 2014)

Hi Kristin,
mir ging es neulich mit meiner Tochter so ähnlich...
dabei hatte die Arme in Australien nur 2 Tage keine Netzabdeckung.
Sie hatte uns dermaßen verwöhnt, indem sie uns täglich so viel berichtete,
dass wir schon irgendwie beunruhigt waren, so gar nichts mehr zu hören.
Danach hat sich alles aufgeklärt.

Vielleicht sitzt Sunny ja nun, mit ihren neuen Freunden irgendwo wettergeschützt im Trockenen
und kommt dieser Tage nochmal auf ein kurzes "Byebye" und Leckerli abholen vorbei.
Ich denke sie ist in Sicherheit, sie hat ja die Gelegenheit gehabt, viel Nützliches zu lernen...
So sehe ich das mit meinen Mädels jedenfalls immer.

Ich wünsche Dir Kristin, ein nicht allzu schmerzhaftes Loslassen
und Sunny eine gesunde und gute Reise in ihre eigene Schwalbenzukunft.
Bine


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Sep. 2014)

moin Kirstin,
hier waren heute nur noch 'ne Handvoll Schwälbchen unterwegs,
das Wetter war bis auf einen heftigen Schauer recht ordentlich.
Ein guter Teil unserer gefiederten Freunde ist wohl schon unterwegs.....
wünsche Dir von Herzen, dass Du Sunny noch 'tschüs sagen kannst',
bevor sie entschwindet und Dich erst im nächsten Jahr wieder zwitschernd begrüßt!


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2014)

....so, jetzt wohl vorläufig mein letzter Eintrag in diesem Thread:

Sunny ist nicht wieder aufgetaucht. 
Aber glücklicherweise auch die große Gruppe Schwalben nicht, 
zu der Sunny an jenem Morgen stieß, als ich sie zum letzten Mal raus ließ.

Die letzten 3 Tage (das Wetter war durchwachsen bis sehr schlecht) habe ich nur 
ab und an einen ganz kleinen Trupp Schwälbchen gesehen. 

Heute ist Traumwetter und jetzt ist auch diese letzte Gruppe nicht mehr in Sicht. 

Mittlerweile habe ich von mehreren Leuten aus verschiedenen Ställen und von 
unterschiedlichen Höfen aus der Umgebung gehört, dass die Schwalben seit ca 3 Tagen weg sind. 

Das hat mich dann doch sehr gefreut, denn nun kann ich davon ausgehen, dass Sunny s 
Trupp an jenem Morgen einfach auf den Zug gestartet ist und sie deshalb nicht mehr auftauchte 

Wenn sie jetzt schon 3 Tage unterwegs sind, müssten sie mittlerweile irgendwo in der Mitte oder
im südlichen Deutschland sein...

....wer weiss, vielleicht taucht sie ja bei einem von Euch auf...

Also bleibt von mir nur noch zu sagen: 

Gute Reise Sunny, viel Glück, bleib gesund und lass Dich nächstes Jahr wieder sehen.....


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2014)

Mensch, was "bin ich nah am Wasser gebaut" ...

Gute Reise, Sunny, auf das wir wieder im nächsten Jahr von Dir lesen können


----------



## Dilmun (11. Sep. 2014)

Danke für den wunderschönen Bericht!


----------



## slavina (11. Sep. 2014)

Wunderschön und doch macht es etwas traurig....Danke für diesen tollen Bericht  
Guten Flug Sunny und hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Jahr !!!!


----------



## pema (11. Sep. 2014)

Meine Güte,
jetzt habe ich einen Kloß im Hals.
Ich wünsche deiner Sunny und all den anderen Schwalben (und Zugvögeln) einen guten und gefahrlosen Weg in den Süden. Vorbei all an den Vogelfangnetzen, die in vielen Ländern als Empfang für die Zugvögel aufgebaut werden.
Sie kommt sicherlich nächstes Jahr mal kurz vorbei.
petra


----------



## DbSam (12. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Tanny,
Danke für den schönen Bericht, er hat sich sehr schön lesen lassen. 
Und natürlich auch für die Mühe und Arbeit, die Du mit Sunny und diesem Tagebuch gehabt hast.
Nun bin ich ebenso wie Du gespannt, ob Sunny nächstes Jahr gesund und munter bei Dir wieder auftauchen wird.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2014)

Irgendwie hab ich mir gewünscht, sie bliebe einfach bei Dir !
Ist doof, ich weiß


----------



## lotta (12. Sep. 2014)

Anne
ich denke es ist besser, dass sie nicht geblieben ist.
Sunny ist eben doch eine Schwalbe und ich freue mich mit ihr, 
dass sie nun mit den Schwalben leben und ziehen darf.
Das war sicher Kirstins Ziel
Gruß Bine


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Sep. 2014)

guten Flug Sunny.... bis nächsten Mai!


----------



## Tanny (26. Apr. 2015)

Hurra! .....die ersten von "unseren" Schwalben sind wieder da!

von Anfang an: 

vor ca 2 Wochen sahen wir einen Mauersegler. 

Vor ca. einer Woche zog ein kleiner Trupp Schwalben übers Haus, der aber wohl auf der
Durchreise war, denn am nächsten Tag waren sie wieder weg. 

Sofort holte ich Sunny s alte Lieblingsplätze raus und baute alles auf - 
man kann ja nie wissen......

Ich war so gespannt, ob Sunny wohl zurück kommt oder besser: 
ob Sunny sich zu erkennen gibt, denn sonst weiss ich ja gar nicht, ob sie es geschafft hat.

Vor 3 Tagen tauchten dann wieder einige Schwalben auf, die sich als jene Truppe entpuppte, 
die letztes Jahr in meinem alten Kuhstall lebte - sie haben den Stall jetzt bereits wieder bezogen  

keine kam auch nur in die Nähe des kleinen Dieleneingangs.

Heute morgen nun, sitze ich mit Kaffee wie gehabt draußen am Dieleneingang und beobachte, 
wie die Schwalben emsig jagend drüben über dem alten Kuhstalldach unterwegs sind. 

Und plötzlich kommt eine Schwalbe aus der anderen Richtung laut "sabbelnd" und zielstrebig 
Richtung Sitzecke, "steht" förmlich einen "unendlichen" Moment vor der Leiter am Tisch und 
dreht dann wieder ab, um sofort wieder anzufliegen. 

Das ging 2 oder 3 mal so und dann flog sie ganz selbstverständlich zur Dielentür rein und setzte 
sich auf die Tür an der Wand,  wo Sunny letztes Jahr oft sass. 

Mein erster Impuls: 
"Hurra, Sunny ist wieder da"

mein zweiter Gedanke: 
"nein, Du bildest Dir was ein - hör auf damit". 

Die Schwalbe flog auf die Diele, erzählte die ganze Zeit, und wirkte, als ob sie nie woanders 
gewesen wäre. 

Ich bin dann erstmal Hühner versorgen gegangen und habe mit mir selbst geschimpft, weil ich 
so unter "Einbildung" leide..........

Dann kommt plötzlich meine Freundin um die Ecke und sagt: 

"Du musst kommen - Sunny ist zurück" 

...keine Einbildung also?
....wenn auch Ina sie sofort aufgrund ihres Verhaltens als Sunny erkannt hat?

Ich rein, Kamera rausgeholt und mich auf die Diele gesetzt und meine alten Lockrufe gemacht. 

Sofort bekam ich ANtwort und die Schwalbe kreiste jedes Mal, wenn ich sie rief um meinen Kopf 
und landete auf dem Kabel über dem Tisch oder auf der alten Wasserleitung. 

Beides Plätze, die mir sehr nahe waren, auf denen Sunny oft sass und wo sich in den Jahren, 
seit ich hier lebe noch nie eine Wildschwalbe niedergelassen hat, wenn am Tisch jemand sass.

Ja, es IST Sunny! 

Die Kamera war ihr allerdings nicht geheuer. 
Immer, wenn ich die zur Hand nahm, zog sie sich auf entferntere Plätze zurück. 

Also habe ich sie mit Zoom fotografiert (um sie nicht zu verschrecken ohne Blitz, 
darum nicht ganz so deutlich)
aber man erkennt sie tatsächlich wieder  
Die Kragenzeichnungen sind nicht mehr ganz so ausgeprägt, wie damals als Jungtier, 
aber die Linie stimmt noch 

Sunny letztes Jahr: 

      

Sunny heute: 

      

Ja, SUnny ist definitiv zurück!

Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es weiter geht - heute war auf jeden Fall DER Tag für mich 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## slavina (26. Apr. 2015)

So schööööööööööön, ich lese hier so gerne, Du schreibst einfach so toll !!!! 
Hurra Sunny ist zurück !!!!!


----------



## bekamax (26. Apr. 2015)

Ich freue mich sooo für Dich!!!!


----------



## Digicat (26. Apr. 2015)

Das ist aber eine schöne Nachricht, Kirstin.

Ich freue mich sehr 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Tanny, 
ich hab doch glatt Gänsehaut gekriegt, als ich das gelesen habe. Ich freu mich für Dich mit .
Bei uns sind noch keine Schwalben angekommen , oder ich kann nicht gucken


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Apr. 2015)

Da freu ich mich für dich Tanny,

bin auch gespannt, wie es weitergeht.
Bei mir hat sich eine Schwalbe die Windfahne meiner Wetterstation als Ausguck und Gesangsort auserkoren.
Ich liebe Schwalben, nicht nur, weil sie uns den Sommer bringen 
  

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## misudapi (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
letzten Freitag hat mein Vater erzählt, er hätte die erste Schwalbe gesehen und ich mußte an Sunny denken. 
Ich war echt gespannt ob sie wieder zu dir nach Hause kommt. 
Und, Juhu  endlich . Freu mich richtig.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## laolamia (27. Apr. 2015)

ja sie sind wieder da 
in diesem jahr werde ich mal ne "pseudotelefonleitung" spannen.... das erinnert mich an meine kindheit

und wenn die nachbarn wieder bloed fragen...das ist mein wlankabel


----------



## Mario09 (27. Apr. 2015)




----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2015)

jetzt scheint es mir eindeutig: 
Sunny ist ein "Er" 

Sunny hat heute zunächst ein Mädel mit auf die Diele gebracht, die er fleißg angeflirtet hat 
und später kamen die 2 mit einer 3. Schwalbe im Schlepptau an. 

Diese 3. Schwalbe lieferte sich einen heftigen Streit mit Sunny - ich nehme an, es ging um 
die Dame 

Irgendwann war Sunny dann wieder mit dem Mädel allein auf der Diele 

Hier ein paar bessere Fotos von Sunny: 
           


Und hier sass er auf seinem alten Platz an dem nest, wo wir ihn immer von der Leiter gefüttert 
haben: 

  


Und hier seht ihr an dem Nest Sunny und im Hintergrund auf der Wasserleitung an der Wand das Mädel

 


...und hier die Dame nochmal einzeln: 

   

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (29. Apr. 2015)

Kirstin , 
ein dickes Dankeschön an Dich, daß du uns so an Sunnys Leben teilnehmen läßt. 
Ich freu mich auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## slavina (29. Apr. 2015)

Das ist ja schön, vielleicht ist das Nest ja dann bald wieder bewohnt mit kleinen Sunnys.....wäre ja mal interessant ob das weibliche Tier das Nest akzeptiert.
Ist wirklich toll hier weiterzulesen !!!!


P.S. Könnte man nicht vielleicht hinten an der Wand ein Schwalbennest anbringen ? Das würde sie doch sicherlich annehmen. Oder ?


----------



## Tanny (29. Apr. 2015)

@all  Danke für das "Lob" an alle 

@tina

auf der Diele sind direkt unter der Decke an den dicken Balken ca 10 verschiedene Kunstnester und nochmal
so viele alte Schwalbennester 
.... und ein altes Schwalbennest, dass sich der Zaunkönig umgebaut hat 

Die werden sich sicher für eines von denen entscheiden.

Das frei im Raum hängende Nest würden sie definitiv nicht anrühren....das hängt da lediglich für die
Pfleglinge, weil wir es auf der Höhe zum Füttern über die Leiter bequem erreichen und die Kleinen trotzdem schon
"von oben" auf alles herabschauen können.

Außerdem ist die Konstruktion dort so, dass ich das Nest abends "aushaken" kann, um die Küken über Nacht auf den
Esszimmertisch zu stellen.

Tagsüber werden sie dann wieder hoch und sicher auf der Diele mit ihrem Nest in diesen Kob "eingehakt",
so dass sie bereits von Anfang an von den Schwalben in den anderen Nestern
ihre Sprache mit allem, was dazu gehört (Warnrufe und Co) und ihre Verhaltensweisen beobachten können. 

Ich würde mich zwar freuen, wenn wir dieses Jahr keine Pfleglinge bekommen, die wir selbst aufziehen müssen,
aber ich befürchte, wir werden auch dieses Jahr nicht allen kleinen Schwalben, die in Not geraten sind, so
einfach helfen können, dass ihre ELtern sie dann weiter versorgen können.

 Insofern hängt das Pflegenest dort immer bereit, wenn die Schwalbenzeit losgeht.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## slavina (29. Apr. 2015)

Na da werden die beiden ja bestimmt ein Nest finden, bei der Auswahl.... und ich drücke Dir mal die Daumen das dieses Jahr alles prima läuft und Du nicht zuviel Arbeit mit Deinen Pfleglingen haben wirst  !!!
Das ist so toll was Du da leistest... " Hut ab " !!!!


----------



## misudapi (29. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

ich warte auf den ersten Bericht wann zu erkennen ist, das du zur  Schwalben-Omi wurdes.

Bitte schreib weiter!!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (29. Apr. 2015)

Schwalbenomi bin ich schon lange....und vermutlich sogar Ur- und Ururomi  

Pummelchen war meine erste Handaufzuchtschwalbe und 
Pummelchen war letztes Jahr zum 3. mal in Folge zurück gekommen 

Jedes Jahr gab es mindestens eine erfolgreiche Brut 

Dieses Jahr habe ich ihn noch nicht gesehen. 
Aber erstens war Pummelchen anders als Sunny immer einer der Letzten, der wegflog und 
einer der Letzten, der wiederkamen

und zweitens grenzt es wohl schon an ein kleines WUnder 
(wenn ich den Hobbyornithologen in meiner Umgebung glauben darf), 
wenn es in der heutigen Zeit eine Schwalbe überhaupt 
3 x schafft, die gefährliche Reise erfolgreich hin und zurück zu absolvieren. 

.... und Amseloma bin ich auch: 
Fritzie hat letztes Jahr erfolgreich hier gebrütet und ist dem Hof den ganzen Winter 
über treu geblieben....sie wird wohl dieses Jahr wieder hier brüten 

Mini und Maxi denke ich, werden nicht wieder kommen. 
Wenn sie es geschafft haben, werden sie wohl zurück in das ca 6 km entfernte Neubaugebiet 
__ fliegen, wo sie ursprünglich her kommen. 

Bei mir sind zum einen normalerweise keine Mehlschwalben und außerdem hatte ich die zwei 
ja nur sehr kurz und sie sind auch fast sofort, wenn sie das Nest verlassen selbständig - da baut 
sich glaube ich so eine Bindung, wie bei den Rauchschwalben nicht unbedingt auf. 

....ich werde aber auf jeden Fall weiter berichten, was sich hier tut 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (1. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Kirstin

ich würde in deiner Situation vor Stolz platzen. Jedesmal wenn ich ein "Nachwuchs" sehen würde, wäre ein dickes Lächeln in mein Gesicht.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Susanne, 
den Nachwuchs meiner Zöglinge erkenne ich leider überhaupt nicht.
Ich kann nur sagen, DASS sie Nachwuchs haben, wenn ich die Zöglinge selbst noch erkenne 
(z.B. die Amsel an ihrem schiefen Bein etc.) und sehe, dass sie irgendwo Nachwuchs füttern. 

 aber schön ist es trotzdem 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2015)

Heute war und ist  Aktion auf der Diele 

Sunny und sein Mädel sind ja schon seit Tagen emsig dabei, das schönste alte Nest noch auszubauen
- ich glaube sogar, sie hat schon die ersten Eier abgelegt.

Heute folgte den zweien  nun eine 3. Schwalbe auf die Diele. 

Das ist ebenfalls ein Männchen und es ist offensichtlich neu angekommen. 

Von der Zeichnung her, könnte es zwar Pummelchen sein, aber ich wage nicht wirklich, das anzunehmen, 
da er sich nicht, wie die Jahre zuvor mit seinem typischen Begrüßungsritual, an dem wir ihn eindeutig 
erkennen konnten, aufgehalten hat. 

Anders, als ich es sonst von den Brutpaaren auf der Diele kenne, haben die Männchen sich nicht nennenswert 
gestritten, lediglich ca eine halbe Stunde Kreise durch die Diele gezogen, und dann sassen sie beide zusammen 
oder abwechselnd mit dem Mädel zusammen - auch im und vor dem Nest - oder gingen zusammen jagen.

Einmal kam noch ein Männchen mit reingeflogen - da war hier Alarm! 
Sunny und sein Kumpel haben den Fremden soetwas von gejagt - die Hunde haben sich bei dem Lärm verkrochen 
und ich musste den Kopf einziehen, als sie hier rumsausten. 

Ich glaube der Fremde war froh, als er den Ausgang wiedergefunden hatte.....

Im Moment verhalten sich Sunny, sein Kumpel und das Mädel wirklich, als ob sie eine "Dreier-Ehe" führen wollen 

Naja, für die Kükenaufzucht wäre es natürlich super, wenn die Kleinen 3 Futterspender statt nur zwei hätten 

....aber "normal" ist das glaube ich nicht.....

....andererseits: was ist schon "normal" auf diesem Hof 

....und hier ein paar Fotos von den Dreien.

Sunny ist der mit dem unregelmäßigen Kragen, sein Kumpel (evtl. Pummelchen) der mit der deutlichen Spitze und dem 
sonst ganz geraden Kragen und das Mädel die mit den kurzen Schwanzfedern:


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2015)

und hier geht es weiter:


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2015)

und hier nochmal das auserkorene Nest:


----------



## Lyliana (6. Mai 2015)

So jetzt hab ich alle Beiträge durch. Und obwohl ich ja schon wusste, dass Sunny wieder da ist, hab ich trotzdem noch mitgefiebert in deinen Berichten. 
RESPEKT Tanny, du bist ein wahres Geschenk für diese Welt. Ich verneige mich und ziehe meinen Hut. Hör niemals damit auf, aber da muss ich mir bestimmte keine Sorgen machen, denn du bist ein durch und durch wunderbares Naturkind. 

Ich bin gespannt was du dieses Jahr erleben wirst. 

DANKE für die wunderbaren Berichte!!


----------



## Schrat (6. Mai 2015)

Zum Thema Schwalben habe ich auch noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Tanny (6. Mai 2015)

@ Mandy
 Danke ( "rot werd" 

...zu viel des Lobes.....

Da ist ganz viel "Eigennutz"bei:

es macht einfach unheimlich viel Freude erleben zu dürfen, wie
die Kleinen groß und selbständig werden...
...und es ist ein tolles Gefühl, wenn man erleben darf,
dass man offensichtlich einiges auch als artfremde "Ersatzmutter"
so richtig gemacht hat, dass sie eine reelle Überlebenschance im weiteren Leben hatten 

@Schrat:

es ist immer wieder total faszinierend, wenn man sieht, wie in kürzester Zeit aus den kleinen, nackten
Schreihälsen so wunderschöne Segler werden 
Tolle Fotos 

Sind das auch Handaufzuchten?
Es sieht auf den Fotos so aus, als wäre das Nest ungewöhnlich tief?
Oder täuscht das?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Schrat (6. Mai 2015)

Nein


Tanny schrieb:


> Sind das auch Handaufzuchten?
> Es sieht auf den Fotos so aus, als wäre das Nest ungewöhnlich tief?
> Oder täuscht das?



Hallo Kirstin,
nein tief war es nicht, ist auf einer Neonlampe die in der Scheune hängt. Handaufzuchten sind es auch nicht, aber die einzelne Schwalbe hatte sich in bei einen der ersten Ausflügen in einen Spinnennetz verfangen und ich hab sie daraus befreit. Zum Dank hat sie mir ein paar schöne Fotos ermöglicht. Erstaunlich wie zutraulich sie in diesem Moment war. Glaub das hast du auch schon in einen deiner Beiträge festgestellt.


----------



## Tanny (18. Mai 2015)

jetzt ist es eindeutig:

die Schwalbe, die bei Sunny dabei war/ist, war nicht Pummelchen - ich war mir da ja ohnehin sehr unsicher. 

ABER -  kaum zu glauben aber wahr: 
Pummelchen ist auch wieder da! zum 3. mal Afrika und zurück!

Am Wochenende traf noch ein Schwung Schwalben ein und da schwebte eine von ihnen zielsicher zur Tür rein,
grüßte lautstark, drehte eine Runde, schwebte wieder raus und landete zielsicher, wie jedes Jahr auf der 
Dachrinne über der Tür, um uns dann ganz viel zu erzählen 

DAS ist Pumelchen, wie ich ihn jedes Jahr erlebt habe!
...und auch, als ich durch die Tür ging, veranlasste ihn das nicht, abzuhauen - obwohl ich nur die Hand 
hätte heben müssen, um ihn zu erreichen.

jetzt sitzt er jeden Tag zum Pause machen und Putzen - mittlerweile zusammen mit einer 2. Schwalbe, die sich 
aber mit deutlichem Abstand zur Tür nieder lässt - 1-2 x für ein viertel Stündchen an seinem Stammplatz.

heute habe ich Fotos gemacht (auf dem 3. Bild vorne Pummelchen, hinten die 2. Schwalbe):

      

Bei Sunny weiss ich im Moment nicht so genau, wie es aussieht. 

Er fliegt mit Anhang häufig rein und raus meistens sind sie zu zweit, manchmal zu dritt 
-häufig kommen noch mehr mit rein, mit denen es aber Streit gibt.
Dann sind 5 oder 6 Schwalben auf der Diele.

Und ich sehe Sunny auch gelegentlich am Nest. 

Aber ich kann nicht erkennen, ob da eine Schwalbe drin sitzt und brütet. 

Der Zaunkönig war einmal, als die Schwalben draußen waren, in dem Nest und hat unzählige Federn rausgeschmissen. 

Keine Ahnung, ob er da __ Parasiten gesammelt hat, die die Schwalben vermutlich im Gepäck hatten
oder was er da sonst gemacht hat

Ich beobachte aber weiter und bin sehr gespannt, wie sich alles auf der Diele entwickelt und vor allem, wieviele Brutpaare 
wir dort letztendlich haben werden. 

Im Stall sitzen bereits 3 Brutpaare fest auf ihren Nestern. 
Da kann man es aber auch deutlich besser erkennen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (23. Mai 2015)

Heute ist mir ein "Schnappschuß" gelungen: 

"Pummelchen ist verliebt":

  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (5. Juni 2015)

der Vogelbeitrag in der örtlichen Zeitung zu Beginn dieser Brutsaison, von dem ich berichtete, 
hat erste Früchte getragen.

den 2 ersten Schwalben hat es nicht nur das Leben gerettet, sondern ihnen auch ihre Eltern erhalten 

Gestern bekam ich einen Anruf - die ANruferin hatte die Nr aus der Zeitung aufbewahrt - es gäbe ein dramatisches 
Schwalbenproblem: 

Die Frau hat einen Stall, wo ca 30 Brutpaare gebaut haben und die erste Brut fast groß ist. 
An einem Nest spielte sich vorletzte Nacht offensichtlich ein Drama ab. 
Morgens lagen zwei voll befiederte Schwalbenküken tot auf dem Boden und die anderen zwei 
sind panisch aus dem Nest gehüpft und "kleben" hilf- und kraftlos unter der Decke. 

Es sei eine Frage der Zeit, wann die zwei auch abstürzen.

Was sie machen soll.

Ich vermutete, da ich das auch schon hatte, Nestflucht aufgrund eines hohen Parasitendruckes 
im Nest. 
(irgendwelche Blutsauger, oft von den Eltern aus Afrika mitgebracht, die die Küken bei lebendigem 
Leibe aussaugen). 

Die Frau kam zu mir auf den Hof, holte sich ein Kunstnest und ein Tütchen Kieselgur, 
was ich ihr von meinen Vorräten abfüllte.

Dann hat sie zu Hause die Schwälbchen von der Decke gesammelt und dick mit dem Kiesegur 
das Gefieder praktisch "gegen den Strich" eingestäubt. 

Anschließend etwas Kieselgur ins Kunstnest, ein wenig Heu als Polster drauf, das Nest einige Meter entfernt 
vom alten Nest unter die Decke geschraubt und die Küken rein.

Eine halbe Stunde später rief sie mich begeistert an: 

Die Eltern haben die Kleinen innerhalb von 10 Minuten im neuen Nest weiter gefüttert, die Kleinen sind wieder entspannt
und nichts deutet mehr auf Parasitenprobleme hin. 

Sie war total begeistert, zumal sie sehr gezweifelt hatte, dass das so einfach funktionieren könne 

....und auf einem benachbarten Hof, wo sich gerade dasselbe Problem abzeichnet, konnte sie mit dem 
Tip auch schon helfen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (5. Juni 2015)

nicht leute die dicke autos fahren, mit booten auf dicke hose machen ....sind helden....du bist es 
und genau so will ich meine kinder erziehen

SUPER


----------



## Küstensegler (5. Juni 2015)

Respekt Kirstin,

ich liebe auch die Schwalben.
Zur Zeit brütet auch ein paar bei mir im Carport. Ich hoffe, unsere Bauaktivitäten am Teich stüren die beiden nicht zu sehr.
Letztes Jahr wurde da auch erfolgreich eine Brut großgezogen.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Bilder werde ich nachreichen - wenn es denn was zu sehen gibt.


----------



## Tanny (6. Juni 2015)

Danke Euch allen.

Carlo, ich drücke die Dauen, dass die Kleinen gut groß werden. 
Stören lassen die Schwalben sich eigentlich nicht  .....die __ fliegen einen eher über den Haufen, als 
dass sie sich beim Füttern ablenken lassen 

Gestern hatte ich noch 2 Anrufe, die genau so verliefen, wie bei der zuvor beschriebenen Dame. 
Ich habe jetzt kurzfristig eine Infoveranstaltung angesetzt und über meinen e-mail verteiler in die Welt geschickt. 

Falls von Euch jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden aus der Nähe kennt, der interessiert ist, seid Ihr gerne eingeladen.

Die nachfolgende Einladung darf auch gerne weiter verbreitet werden 


_*Einladung zur Infoveranstaltung*_


Thema:

_*Erste Hilfe für Schwalben*_


_Was tun, wenn Schwalbenküken vorzeitig aus dem Nest fallen, _
damit sie von den Eltern trotzdem erfolgreich weiter aufgezogen werden?


_Was tun, wenn ein Schwalbenküken von Hand aufgezogen werden muss, _
damit es später eine reelle Überlebenschance auf dem Zug nach Afrika hat?


*Wo?*

_Schimmelhof, 25335 Raa-Besenbek, Dorfstraße 37_


*Wann?*
_Dienstag,  9.6.2015  ab 14.00 Uhr
Freitag, 12.6.2015 ab  14.00 Uhr
Sonntag, 14.6.2015  ab 11.00 Uhr
Bitte den gewünschten Termin bei der Anmeldung mit angeben_


*Dauer?*
_Ca. 1-2 Stunden _


*Kostenbeteiligung:*
_kostenlos—eine Spende in die „Schwalbenkasse“ wird gerne angenommen _



*andere Termine: *
_nach Absprache können interessierte Gruppen auch einen 
anderen Termin bekommen_



*Anmeldung bitte bis 1 Tag vorher bei*
Schimmelhof—Kirstin Zoller
Dorfstr. 37, 25335 Raa Besenbek
Telefon 0171 - 211 63 12, E-Mail: info@k-zoller.de


----------



## bekamax (6. Juni 2015)

Wow, das nenn ich mal ein Angebot!

Liebe Grüße vom hinterm Mond,
Karin


----------



## Küstensegler (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
nee, füttern ist noch nicht.
Bei uns an der kühlen Küste fangen die wohl später an zu brüten.
Die Kleinen sollten aber die nächsten Tage schlüpfen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Küstensegler (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

Katja und ich wollen uns nochmal herzlich für den tollen, informativen
Nachmittag auf deinem grünen Paradies-Hof bedanken.
Da gab es nicht nur Wissenswertes über das Leben und Aufzucht der Schwalben, sondern
auch lecker Apfelkuchen 
Abgerundet wurde das Ganze mit einer Hofführung nebst Besichtigung (Begehung) der Gülle-Tümpel.
Vielen Dank nochmal.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo Carlo, 
 gern geschehen 

Ich habe mich sehr gefreut, Euch life kennegelernt zu haben 

Schaut gerne jederzeit wieder rein, wenn es Euch hier in die Gegend verschlägt. 

Was macht Eure Schwalbenfamilie? schon geschlüpft?

Ich warte hier täglich drauf, dass ich Eierschalen unter dem Nest finde. 
Im Stall ist offensichtlich schon eine Brut geschlüpft. 
Da haben wir Sonntag Eierschalen gefunden. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2015)

Kirstin,
ich werde mich demnächst auch mal für solch' einen Vortrag bei Dir anmelden,
super Idee!!!!


----------



## Tanny (16. Juni 2015)

sehr gerne 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Küstensegler (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

von den Schwalben gibt es noch nichts neues. Die brüten noch und Eischalen
hab ich unter dem Nest auch noch nicht gefunden. Ist momentan ja auch noch ein wenig kalt. 

Da sollen sich die Lüdden mal lieber noch ein wenig Zeit lassen 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Hossi2 (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,

bin gerade auf den Thread gestossen und bin begeistert, mit welcher Hingabe ihr euch den Schwalben widmet. Wir hatten auch schon die Situation, dass ein Nest abgestürzt ist. Leider haben wir es zu spät gemerkt, so dass nur noch eine Mehlschwalbe am leben war. Sind dann um 21:00 Uhr noch nach Hessisch-Schlichtenau gefahren und haben sie bei einer Familie abgegeben, die sich mit der Aufzucht von einheimischen Vögeln auskennt. Seit dem haben wir 3 künstlich Doppelnester am Haus, die jedes Jahr belegt sind. Sind am Überlegen, ob wir noch 3 Nester aufhängen. Schade finde ich, dass es in unserer Region kaum noch Häuser gibt, an denen die Schwalben eine Brutmöglichkeit haben, da viele Hausbesitzer div. Abwehrmaßnahmen installieren dass ja kein "Dreck" an die Hausfassade kommt. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

@Hossi2 
das stimmt. 
Dabei vergessen die Leute immer, dass es ganz einfach ist, da wo die Schwalben nisten ein Kotbrett anzubringen
oder die paar Wochen etwas unter dem nest auf den Boden zu legen, 
und dafür im Sommer ohne Mosquitonetz draußen sitzen zu können. 
 die Schwalben danken einem die Gastfreundschaft ja, indem sie einem die Plagegeister alle wegfangen 


Hurra!!!! auf der Diele ist offensichtlich das erste Küken geschlüpft!

Ich habe dort heute morgen die erste Eischale unten gefunden: 

    


Und hier sitzt der stolze Papa in nestnähe und wartet auf den Rest der Kinderstube.....
(....oder er ruht sich noch mal gründlich aus, denn ab morgen oder übermorgen 
beginnt die arbeitreichste Zeit der Eltern)

      

und die Mama sitzt jetzt wohl gerade auf lauter kleinen, schlüpfenden Eiern


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

am Schwalbennest ist es heute richtig spannend 
...ich komme gar nicht von der Diele weg.

Seit ich heute morgen die erste Eierschale gefunden habe, lassen die beiden Schwalben das Nest 
nicht mehr "unbedeckt" 
(sicher, weil das Kleine Wärme braucht und der Rest noch im Schlupf ist). 

Die beiden Eltern wechseln sich im ca 30 Minuten Takt damit ab, auf dem Nest zu sitzen, während der
andere raus fliegt ....schon Futter holen? ....keine Ahnung. 

Jedenfalls wird jeder Wachwechsel von sehr intensiven Gesprächen zwischen den ELtern und feinem
Gezwischer mit dem Nestinhalt begleitet. 
(das/die Küken hört man noch nicht, aber die Eltern "reden" ganz sanft mit ihnen)

....und ....ich kann es noch nicht ganz glauben, aber ich vermute fast, dass ich mich geirrt habe:  

Ich hatte ja eingangs geschrieben, dass ein Weibchen immer mit Pummelchen und Sunny hier ein und ausfliegt 
und dass es so ausschaut, als würden sich die zwei Männchen ein Weibchen teilen. 

Als die Legephase des Weibchens zu Ende war und sie anfing zu brüten, hat Pummelchen das andere 
Männchen vertrieben. 

Es zog mit einer anderen Schwalbe in den Pferdestall zu den anderen Schwalben  ein, wo es jetzt auch gerade in der Brut ist. 

Ich war selbstverständlich davon ausgegangen, dass das ja dann Sunny sein musste, da Pummelchen, wenn 
er seinem Mädel am Nest Gesellschaft leistete, eindeutig zu erkennen war. 

Von dem Mädel konnte ich ja immer nichts sehen, weil sie im Nest sass. 

Heute aber, wo sie sich ja ständig abwechseln, habe ich meinen Augen nicht getraut: 

ich glaube fast, Sunny ist ein Mädel und das 2. Männchen war eine fremde Schwalbe. 

Das wäre ja der Hammer, wenn meine zwei Handaufzuchten verschiedengeschlechtlich waren und hier 
zusammen gefunden haben 

Ich werde jetzt erstmal schauen, wann ich noch mal zwei wirklich gut ausgeleuchtete, scharfe Fotos von den beiden 
hinbekomme, um ganz genau vergleichen zu können mit den alten Bildern. 

Auf jeden Fall wäre das eine Erklärung, warum beide Schwalben zwar durch die 
(hoch gelegene, im Sommer verkleinerte)  Winterkatzenklappe raus __ fliegen, 
aber da niemals rein gehen, sondern ausschließlich durch die Tür. 

...und wenn die Tür zu ist, sitzen sie draußen und schipfen wie die Rohrspatzen, bis auf gemacht wird. 

Weshalb die Tür jetzt schon seit Wochen immer offen ist und erst abends zu gemacht wird 
(damit die Katzen nicht rein gehen). 

Und da Pummelchen durch die Katzenklappe immer noch wieder raus fliegt, mache ich Abends kurz vor 
Sonnenuntergang immer nochmal die Tür auf, rufe Pummelchen mit dem alten Lockruf und es dauert keine 3 Minuten, 
da kommt er angeschwebt, rein und auf seinen Schlafplatz über der Klotür. 

Wenn das Weibchen zwecks Futtersuche abends nochmal das Nest kurz (durch die Katzenklappe) verlassen 
hat, dann hat sie draußen auch immer gewartet, bis man auf macht. 

Da sie aber immer nur im Flug zu sehen war, konnte ich sie mir nicht genauer anschauen.

Normalerweise sollten Schwalben doch da, wo sie raus fliegen auch wieder reingehen können, oder 

Außerdem sind die zwei das einzige Brutpaar auf der Diele. 

Alle anderen Schwalben sind im Stall drüben. 

Letztes Jahr hat auch nur Pummelchen mit seinem damaligen Mädel hier gebrütet. 

Seit auf der Diele kein Vieh mehr steht und das alles hier wie ein Wohnraum genutzt wird, haben sich 
die Schwalben immer mehr in den Stall zurück gezogen...außer Pummelchen.....und jetzt mit Sunny?

...ich meine, die sind ja beide selbst hier auf der Diele aufgewachsen....für sie ist das "Heimat"....

Das wäre ja wirklich absolut genial

Bin mal gespannt, ob meine Vermutungen sich noch bestätigen lassen......

...es ist schon sehr spannend, und immer wieder mit Überraschungen gespickt, 
das alles hier so hautnah zu beobachten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (17. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Juni 2015)

Bei uns war es im laufe der letzten Woche auch soweit.
Eierschalen haben wir zwar nicht gefunden, aber das leise fiepen aus dem
Nest sagt alles.
Mal sehen wann die Kleinen über die Kannte gucken, damit ich ein
Foto machen kann.
Heute werden sie das este mal den Sound vom Betonmischer hören.
Teichbau kann leider nicht warten.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (20. Juni 2015)

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Schwalbenschlupf 

Habt Ihr auch so mieses Wetter?

Gestern haben meine Schwalben nur unter großer Mühe Futter gefunden - es war ständig kalt, windig 
und manchmal Regen - definitiv kein Insektenwetter 

Heute ist es zum Glück besser und sie finden etwas....aber die Wettervorhersage ist alles andere als 
schwalbenaufzuchtfreundlich 

 aber....ich hatte heute eine Idee, die ich gleich in die Tat umgesetzt habe: 

Hundefutter, tote Mäuse etc. ziehen ja unendlich viele __ Fliegen an. 
Ich habe jetzt auf der Diele 3 leere Hundefutterdosen aufgestellt und an der Garage auf der Mülltonne 
etwas geschützt auf einer Pappe eine tote Maus (von den Katzen angeschleppt) ausgelegt. 

Da sollten sich schnell Fliegen einfinden, so dass die Schwalben an Schlechtwettertagen da genug 
finden. 

Mal schauen, ob meine Theorie aufgeht 

Viel Glück mit Eurer kleinen Familie 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Küstensegler (20. Juni 2015)

Bei uns ist gestern und heute trocken.
Ein bischen windig aber das ist bei uns an der See üblich.
Futter finden die Eltern momentan sicher genug.
Im Carport ist ständiges kommen und gehen.
Unsere Arbeit hindert die auch nicht. In einem der beiden Vogelkästen am Carport sind
die Spatzen auch beim zweiten Nestbau.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

bei uns brüten dieses Jahr zwei Schwalbenpärchen in der Scheune. Bisher war es jedes Jahr nur eins. Weitere Mitbewohner wurden trotz insgesamt 5!! möglichen Nestern nicht geduldet.
So kommt es, dass wir jetzt schon flüge Schwalben im Nest auf der Lampe sitzen haben, die relativ selten gefüttert werden und schon unterwegs gewesen sein müssen (Nest war letztens leer)
 

und noch ganz kleine im Nest über der Zwischentür.
   

Leider sind die Bilder etwas dunkel, da in der Scheune einfach das Licht fehlt und sie beim Aufhellen nicht wirklich schöner werden.


----------



## Tanny (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Annett, 

tolle Bilder!

.... kleiner Tip für "etwas" hellere Fotos, ohne, dass man mit Blitz arbeiten muss: 

Taschenlampe genau auf das Nest halten 

Bei mir sit es übrigens mit den Rauchschwalben genau so: 
sie dulden keine anderen in unmittelbarer Nähe - da herrscht solange Krieg, bis ein Pärchen nachgibt...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (28. Juni 2015)

... so, mal wieder ein update 

Sunny und Pumelchen haben ihre Kleinen jetzt so groß, dass sie über den Rand des Nestes betteln
und ordentlich Radau machen  

Durchs Fernglas habe ich einmal 5 kleine Schnäbel zählen können. 

Mit der Kamera bekam ich immer nur ein bis 3 eingefangen. 

                    

Mama und Papa __ fliegen jetzt im Sekundentakt mit Futter rein. 

Ganz konsequent nutzen sie immer noch nur die Tür als Einflug 
und das (immer offene) Loch oben in der Wand, 
wo früher der Lüfter für den Kuhstall drin war, nur als Ausflug.

Ursprünglich hatte ich den Lüfter mal ausgebaut, damit die Schwalben, die auf der Diele nisten 
unabhängig von der Tür rein und raus können. 

Die Wildschwalben vor 2 Jahren, die auf der Diele gebrütet haben, haben das auch wie geplant genutzt. 

Nur Sunny und Pummelchen nicht - frei nach dem Motto:
"wir sind schon als Kinder nur durch die Tür reingeflogen"

Insofern lasse ich die Tür abends immer bis ca 22 Uhr offen. 

Damit die Katzen abends nicht auf die Diele wandern, habe ich eine alte Duschwanne, die ich abends 
als Katzensperre in die offene Tür klemme. 

Gegen 22 Uhr halte ich dann die Taschenlampe einmal aufs Nest (on Sunny da ist) und einmal auf das 
Wasserrohr über der Stallklotür (wo Pummelchens Schlafplatz ist) und wenn beide da sind, 
mache ich die Tür zu und schließe ab. 

Morgens ist mein erster Gang dann kurz vor 7 Uhr raus, die Tür wieder auf machen. 

Sunny und Pumelchen sind dann schon längst (durch das Loch in der Wand) draußen auf Jagd 
unterwegs und fliegen sofort, wenn die Tür auf geht, rein zum Füttern. 

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich deftig verschlafen.

Als ich dann raus kam, sass Sunny unter dem Carportdach an der Sitzecke auf der Litze, 
die ich ihr letztes Jahr als Sitzplatz gebaut habe und Pummelchen sass auf seinem alten 
Stammplatz über der Tür und beide schimpften mich aus, als ich so spät kam...

....und jetzt, wo die Eltern so viel Futter ranschaffen müssen und es immer eilig haben, 
müssen wir in der Sitzecke echt die Köpfe einziehen. 

Sunny fliegt aus der Tür direkt durch die Sitzecke über den Tisch (fängt da gleich noch die eine 
oder andere Fliege mit weg) und manchmal fliegt sie so dicht an unseren Köpfen vorbei, 
dass man den Luftzug spürt 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (1. Juli 2015)

in den  Kinderzimmern ist die Hölle los.

Vorne im Pferdestall konnte ich das eine Nest ganz gut aufnehmen (das hinten i Stall ist zu versteckt):

  

...und auf der Diele haben Sunny und Pummelchen gewaltig zu tun: 

    

heute sind sie im Sekundentakt rein und raus geflogen, füttern. 

Ich habe an der Tür mit der Kamera im Anschlag gesessen und versucht, sie im 
Anflug zu fotografieren. 

Die sind soooo schnell - ich habe von gefühlten 200 Bilder gerade mal diese hinbekommen, wo 
auch eine Schwalbe drauf zu sehen ist:


----------



## Tanny (3. Juli 2015)

ich denke mal, jetzt kann es täglich soweit sein, dass die Kleinen von Sunny und Pummelchen 
erste Flugversuche unternehmen 

Der Vorwitzigste hängt sich schon ganz weit aus "dem Fenster"  ...
...und ich finde, irgendwie hat er genau denselben "brummeligen" Gesichtsausdruck, wie sein Papa als Küken: 

       


   

Pummelchen 2011 (rechts):


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Fortsetzung


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2015)

Im Heulager sind die kleinen Schwälbchen vorgestern Abend ausgeflogen.
Es waren bis gestern morgen 4 Stück.

jetzt sind nur noch 3 da.......
 ich vermute, eines ist einem Räuber bei seinen ersten Ausflugübungen
zum Opfer gefallen......

 aber den anderen 3en geht es gut 

 

(rechts sitzt ein Elternteil und bewacht die 3 mit Argusaugen)

Die Kleinen von Sunny und Pummelchen sitzen immer noch im Nest....
...und das Gedränge wird immer größer.

Es scheinen tatsächlich 6 Stück zu sein!


----------



## Küstensegler (5. Juli 2015)

Samstag Morgen hat sich bei uns ordentlich was bewegt.
Wir waren ab 8:00 morgends beim Teichbau beschäftigt Die Schwalbeneltern waren schon morgens übel aufgeregt.
Ich dachte, dass das von unserem Treiben im Carport her kam.Gegen Mittag (Samstag) hat dann ein Kücken das Nest verlassen und ist auf der
Neonlampe spaziert. (da ist auch das Nest drauf).
Am Nachmittag saßen dann mit einmal 5 Schwälbchen auf einem Balken. Sie mussten also die ersten Zentimeter geflogen sein.
Wir dachten die ganze Zeit es wären nur 3 Schwalbenkinder - wie die alle fünf ins Nest gepasst haben ist mir ein Rätsel.
  

Gegen 21:00 saßen wir dann noch auf der Terasse und auf einmal ein riesiges Gezwitscher mit einer Schwalbenschar.
Unsere Schwalbenkinder haben erfolgreich ihr Nest verlassen.
Wir wünschen ihnen noch einen schönen Sommer bei uns und dann eine Reise mit Wiederkehr.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Zum Glück mussten wir nicht auf bei Kirstins erworbenes Wissen zurückgreifen.


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2015)

Gratulation zur großen Kinderschar 

Verabschieden müsst Ihr Euch noch nicht 

jetzt wird jagen geübt, die Kleinen gehen evtl. über Nacht auch nochmal ins Nest - auf
jeden Fall halten sie sich immer wieder am Carport auf.

Selbständig sind sie erst komplett, wenn der weisse Schnabelrand fast nicht mehr zu sehen ist.

jetzt fangen sie Euch bis in den Herbst
tausende von Mücken und __ Fliegen weg und es würde mich sehr wundern,
wenn die Eltern nicht in einigen Tagen anfangen, ein neues Nest für eine 2. Brut zu bauen 

LG
Kirstin....die immer noch gespannt auf den "Ausflug" wartet....


----------



## Tanny (6. Juli 2015)

An Sunny s und Pummelchens Nest wird es richtig eng!

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich durchs Fernglas zwei mal  6 Schwälbchen gezählt habe.

Aber normalerweise sehe und fotografiere ich immer nur 3, 4 oder 5.

Ich frage mich genau wie Du, Carlo, wie die alle in dieses Mininest passen  

Meinen Rechner habe ich heute auf der Diele, weil ich das Spektakel nicht verpassen will.

2 x ist ein Schwälbchen beim Kacken fast durch die anderen aus dem Nest geworfen worden 
und kraxelte mit Müh und Not flatternd wieder zurück. 

Die Eltern kommen jetzt häufig mit Futter, setzen sich auf den Balken vor dem Nest und locken. 

Pummelchen hat mir, als ich unter dem Nest stand deutlich zu verstehen gegeben, 
dass das jetzt zu nahe ist. 

Er hat einen schimpfenden Scheinangriff auf mich geflogen 

Sunny fliegt nur, mich argwönisch beäugend um mich rum, schimpft und warnt aber nicht. 

Ich schätze mal, ihr ist es noch präsenter, dass ich eher ungefährlich bin. 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich die Hunde schon mal von der Diele verbannt, 
damit ein erster, unbeholfener Flugversuch nicht tragisch endet. 

...die Spannung steigt......

...und hier Fotos von heute vormittag: 

Hier wird gelockt: 
  

...und hier wird gebettelt und gewartet und schließlich lassen die Alten sich erweichen


----------



## Küstensegler (6. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> jetzt wird jagen geübt, die Kleinen gehen evtl. über Nacht auch nochmal ins Nest - auf
> jeden Fall halten sie sich immer wieder am Carport auf.



Das mit dem Jagen üben wurde mir eindrucksvoll gezeigt.
Ein Elternteil ist mit einem Jungen im Schlepptau durch die Gegend gejagt. Das Elterntier ist auf ein größeres, und damit für mich sichtbares Insekt zugesteuert
und dann im letzten Augenblick abgedreht. Das Junge im Schlepptau hat dich dann den Leckerbissen gegriffen.
War schon beeindruckend .
Und schlafen tun sowohl die Eltern als auch die Jungen noch im Carport - allerdings auf den Balken und nicht im Nest - Eventuell sind da auch welche 
drinn - die sieht man aber nicht.
Ich __ störe so spät am Abend auch nicht, was bei genauerem zählen so wäre. Die sollen auch ihre Ruhe haben und am nächsten Tag wieder fleißig 
die kleinen Quälgeister wegfangen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (7. Juli 2015)

Meine Geduld wird wirklich auf eine harte Probe gestellt 

Eigentlich müssten die Kleinen längst "fertig" sein zum ausfliegen.
Sie sind 2 Tage später geschlüpft, als die Schwalben im Heulager und sie sind
schon richtig kleine "Pummelchen"...

Aber irgendwie sind sie auch echte "Nesthocker" ....frei nach dem Motto:
"am Schönsten ist´s  im Hotel Mama (und Papa) "

Seit gestern sitze ich fast nur noch auf der Diele, um die ersten Flugversuche nicht zu
verpassen.

Morgens aufgereiht, wie eine Perlenkette:

 

Mutter oder Vater sitzen nebenan und locken und locken und locken und locken.......
und die Kleinen:

 

betteln und betteln und betteln und betteln und betteln........

...und ab und an droht ein Kleiner aus dem Nest zu fallen, weil es da wirklich eng wird.....aber sie hangeln sich
immer wieder zurück:
 

Irgendwann sitzen schon beide Eltern da und locken und locken und locken und locken.......

 

...und die Kleinen schauen verständnislos in die Gegend:

   

...und letztendlich lässt sich Mutti s oder Papi s Herz dann erweichen:


----------



## Tanny (10. Juli 2015)

Heute tobt der Ausnahmezustand
(sorry Helmut, deswegen auch keine Teichwetterdaten  )

Heute morgen sind die Schwalben endlich aus dem Nest geflogen 

Natürlich habe ich das knapp verpasst, weil ich gerade die Pferde versorgte 

Aber als ich die Warnschreie der Eltern hörte, bin ich natürlich gleich rein.

Sehr unbeholfen segelten sie etwas ziellos auf der Diele und landeten ebenso
ziellos irgendwo.

(zum Glück hatte ich alle Mausefallen schon im Frühjahr zu gemacht.....)

Die drei großen Küken, die immer so dick und fett in der Mitte des Fotos hockten, waren auch ratzfatz dann
auf Balken unter der Decke und konnten nach ca 30 Minuten zielgerichtet starten, __ fliegen und landen.

Die zwei Kleineren waren  aus dem Nest zu Boden gesegelt und hüpften da unbeholfen rum.

Immer wieder versuchten sie hochzufliegen, schafften es aber nicht annähernd nach oben unter die Decke.

1 x sind sie beide in einen schmalen Eimer gefallen, wo ich sie draus befreite und eines endete 1 x kläglich
in einer alten, museumsreifen Haferquetsche.

Auch da habe ich es natürlich befreit - alle Eimer umgedreht, die Haferquetsche abgedeckt usw.

Irgendwann hatte die eine Schwalbe dann den Dreh raus und flog zu seinen Geschwistern.

Nr 5 (die Kleinste) aber machte mir Sorgen.

Sie versuchte immer wieder zu starten, kam aber einfach nicht hoch - keine 2 cm.

Im Stall drüben wäre sie längst von den Katzen erwischt worden.

Ich habe mir das den halben Morgen angeschaut, weil ich nicht zu früh eingreifen wollte.

Anfangs haben Pummelchen und Sunny abwechselnd das Kleine auf dem Boden angeflogen, dort
gefüttert und immer wieder gelockt, dass es nach oben kommt.

Dann wurden meine Beobachtungen erst einmal unterbrochen, weil mir "Findi" gebracht wurde.
Sie ist eine Rauchschwalbe, die auch fast flügge ist und auf einem Radweg im Südosten Hamburgs gefunden wurde.

Da weit und breit keine Schwalben und kein Nest zu sehen waren und Findi definitiv noch nicht fliegen kann,
wurde sie gestern mitgenommen, liebevoll erstversorgt und heute zu mir gebracht.

Nachdem Findi hier eingezogen ist, habe ich wieder nach den anderen geschaut.

Alle 4 sassen oben auf einer Stange und wurden gefüttert - Nr. 5 fehlte.

Fast 2 Stunden habe ich gesucht und die Kleine nicht gefunden.

Ab und an glaubte ich sie piepsen zu hören, aber alle Suche war vergebens.

Die Eltern flogen auch nirgends mehr runter.

Als ich schon fast aufgeben wollte, hörte ich ein leises Fiepen unter einem Kantholz in der Ecke.
Dort sass der kleine Wicht und fiepte jämmerlich.

Ich habe sie erstmal mitgenommen und zu Findi gesetzt.

Vielleicht  kann sie morgen hochfliegen - wenn ja, wird die Familie sie sicher noch annehmen.

Wenn nein, wird sie wohl mit Findi aufwachsen.

Ich stell jetzt erstmal ein paar Fotos ein (das geht leider im Moment so langsam, weil ich
neuerdings nicht mehr mehrere Bilder anklicken und hochladen kann, sondern jedes einzeln hochladen muss).

In den nächsten Tagen, wenn mit den Beiden alles etwas mehr Routine geworden ist und nicht mehr ganz so
zeitintensiv ist, werde ich noch mal ausführlicher berichten 

Hier die Kleinen an ihren ersten Landeorten:


         

hier haben sie sich gesammelt, als sie etwas fliegen konnten:
 


der kleine Nachzügler:


----------



## Tanny (10. Juli 2015)

und weiter:

   


hier hatte ich den Nachzügler nochmal auf eine Leiter gesetzt, in der Hoffnung, dass er von dort starten kann.

Aber das endete auch nur wieder am Boden 
  

und hier sitzt Findi (rechts) mit dem Nachzügler im Nest:
 


und ich muss jetzt erst mal wieder __ Fliegen klatschen gehen


----------



## Tanny (10. Juli 2015)

So, jetzt sind alle "abgefüttert", ich bin total erschossen und die Kleinen schlafen 

Das Schwälbchen, was in Sunny´s und Pummelchens Nest immer das Kleinste war, wirkt neben Findi wie 
ein kleiner Schwalbenriese.
Trotzdem heisst das Schwälbchen jetzt "Nesthäkchen" 

Anfangs war Findi etwas vorsichtig und auf Abstand bedacht, als dieser riesen Schwalbenklops 
dazu kam. 

Mittlerweile kuscheln die zwei und wenn ich für sie nicht sichtbar bin, fangen die zwei an, miteinander zu 
sabbeln. 

Wenn ich erscheine wird ja um die Wette gebettelt. 

Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass Nesthäkchen es vielleicht morgen schafft, zu __ fliegen. 
Dan würde sie sicherlich von ihrer Familie nahtlos wieder aufgenommen.

Vielleicht hat aber dieser Tag/diese Nacht Kontakt mit Findi dann auch schon ausgereicht, damit 
Nesthäkchen auf der Diele weiterhin lose Kontakt hält?

Das wäre für Findi absolut super - gerade im Hinblick auf das spätere Ausfliegen. 

Diese Konstellation ist auf jeden Fall eine völlig neue Erfahrung für mich. 

Mal schauen, wie sich das entwickelt 

Die anderen sassen den ganzen Nachmittag alle 4 auf der Stange auf der Diele (siehe Foto oben mit den dreien)
und heute abend hat Sunny die Bande zum alten Nest gerufen. 

3 sind wieder reingegangen, Nr. 4 hat sich neben Sunny gesetzt. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Truppe zum ersten mal mit raus geht, jagen lernen. 

Morgen soll ja tolles, windstilles Wetter werden 

Gut für Flugübungen und gut für Fliegen klatschen 

Und hier noch ein paar Fotos 
- leider dunkel und unscharf, da ich mit der kleinen Pocketkamera und ohne Blitz fotografiert habe:


----------



## Tanny (11. Juli 2015)

Heute ist mal wieder viel geschehen: 

Findi hat gewaltig aufgeholt 

Nesthäkchen hat heute morgen einen weiteren Flugversuch unternommen und landete wieder am Boden. 
Also __ fliegen ist noch nicht. 

Bei Sunny und Pummelchen fehlte heute morgen ein Junges. 
Gestern Abend, als ich rein ging, waren die Kleinen auf der Diele noch zu viert unterwegs. 
Heute morgen waren es nur noch drei 

Ich vermute, entweder ist der Kleine vorwitzig nach draußen geflogen und dort von einem Feind 
abgegriffen worden, oder er ist irgendwo reingefallen/zwischengerutscht et. wo er nicht mehr weg kam. 

Wir haben mit mehreren Leuten mehrmals alles abgesucht, aber nichts gefunden 

Findi und Nesthäkchen habe ich heute morgen nach Nesthäkchens vergeblichem Flugversuch 
erstmals tagsüber in das Aufzuchtnest auf der Diele gesetzt. 

Als Nesthäkchen seine Familie hörte, rief er sie. 
Sunny und Pummelchen umkreisten immer mal wieder das Nest und lockten - nesthäkchen sollte ihnen 
folgen. 

Aber Nesthäkchen machte absolut keine ANstalten mehr, das Nest zu verlassen. 
Sunny und Pummelchen widerum waren nicht bereit, am Nest zu füttern. 

Also blieb es den Rest des Tages dabei, dass Nesthäkchen und mittlerweile auch Findi die zwei immer
begrüßten, wenn sie rein kamen und die zwei das nest ebenso grüßend ein oder zwei mal umkreisten. 

Angebettelt wurden die ALtschwalben nicht mehr - dafür ich, die ich kaum so schnell Fluginsekten 
ranschaffen konnte, wie die zwei vertilgten 

Findi hat gewaltig zugelegt und wirkt manchmal mindestens genau so weit, wie Nesthäkchen. 

Die zwei kuscheln zusammen und wenn ich mit Futter komme, streiten sie sich wie zwei echte 
Geschwister um den fettesten Brocken 

Also sie scheinen sich zu verstehen 


....ach ja, und wer die zwei nicht wiedererkennt: 
Findi ist der mit der gelberen Schnabelwulstfärbung, Nesthäkchen ist weisser:


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2015)

Danke Tanny, besser als jeder Roman


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2015)

Bei den Schwalben war wieder viel los. 
Von vorne: 

Sunny und Pummelchen sind mit ihren 3en heute zum ersten mal rausgeflogen und haben fleissig trainiert: 
__ Fliegen und Jagen und wieder nach Hause kommen 

Alle haben den Tag gut überstanden. 

Findi ist eine Krawallnudel 
Sie hat Hunger für 3 und klaut, wenn ich nicht aufpasse auch noch Nesthäkchens Portion weg. 
Außerdem lässt sie mich keine Sekunde mehr aus den Augen.
3 x habe ich gesehen, dass sie bereits auf der Nestkante ihre Flügel "ausschüttelt" 

Nesthäkchen macht mir etwas Sorge: 
Sie sitzt oft ziemlich desinteressiert da und bettelt viel zu wenig. 
Vormittags kriege ich höchstens eine Fliege in sie rein, dann macht sie den Schnabel nicht mehr auf. 

Deswegen habe ich schon immer für den ersten "Haps" 2 oder 3 Insekten in der Pinzette, damit sie mit
der Portion etwas mehr Menge bekommt. 

Erst ab Mittags nimmt sie auch mal ein zweites Insekt und Abends kann ich dann normal mit füttern. 

Ich glaube, wenn Findi nicht wäre, dan hätte ich meine liebe Mühe, Nesthäkchen überhaupt zum 
Betteln zu motivieren. 

So hilft die "Konkurrenz" 

Ich vermute, das ist der Grund, warum sie so weit hinter ihren Geschwistern zurück geblieben ist. 
Wenn sie da auch immer so mäkelig gefressen hat und so schwach gebettelt, dann hat sie auch kaum 
was abbekommen. 

Ansonsten sind die beiden aber gut drauf und kuscheln viel. 

Ich habe mich heute irgendwie von Sunny "ausgelacht" gefühlt 

Immer, wenn ich mit dem Ketcher auf der Wiese unterwegs war, um etwas Abwechselung für den Speiseplan zu fangen, 
kreiselte Sunny in eleganten Schleifen um mich herum, jagte fröhlich (und erfolgreich) unzählige Insekten und sabbelte 
mich dabei immer an. 

Als ob sie mir sagen wollte: "Mensch, kannst Du das nicht besser? ....So musst Du es machen...."

Wenn ich draußen war (Ketchermix sortieren), dann hörte ich oft meine zwei mit Sunny "reden". 

Wenn ich rein kam hob sie ab und flog raus. 

Also habe ich mich einmal im Nebenraum versteckt und durch einen Spalt in der Tür das Nest beobachtet: 

Sunny umkreist es zwitschernd und landet dann auf der Sitzstange über dem nest oder auf der Wasserleitung 
gegenüber vom Nest und unterhält sich mit den beiden Kleinen 

Das ging fast 30 Minuten so - und sie bekam von beiden Antwort. 

Füttern tut sie aber (leider) nicht. 

Auf jeden Fall habe ich die Hoffnung, dass sie sich vielleicht der zwei später etwas annimmt, wenn sie anfangen zu 
fliegen?

Last not least habe ich heute diverse Futterbeschaffungsmaßnahmen reaktiviert bzw, neu entdeckt: 

Zunächst wurde der "Fliegenlocker" wieder in Betrieb genommen: 

dicke Lage Pappkarton auf Mülltonne, die an das Garagentor gestellt, auf den Pappkarton einen 
schon etwas betagteren toten Maulwurf. 

Wenn man sich mit dem Wind nähert, geht das klasse. 
Das Garagentor sitzt immer voll mit Fliegen. 
Gegen den Wind ist allerdings nicht zu empfehlen 


Dann sah ich die anderen ltschwalben an den Tümpeln die __ Wasserläufer elegant von der Oberfläche fischen. 
Die Tümpel sassen voll damit!

Was die können, kann ich ja schon lange: 
Ketcher geholt und..........
....in 30 Minuten ganze 4 Wasserläufer und viele Algen erwischt ....die Viecher sind sooooo schnell!!! 

Bei dieser Jagdmethode stimmt das Zeit/Leistungsverhältnis überhaupt nicht - also habe ich sie wieder eingestellt. 

Dafür habe ich eine sehr tolle Sache entdeckt: 
Gewitterfliegen fangen! Geschätzt eine Million Stück in 10 Minuten!

Wenn wir Pferdeäppel gesammelt haben (was wir 2 x am Tag machen) und die Karre frisch auf den Misthaufen gekippt wird, dann ist sie sofort übersäät mit einer riesigen Wolke von Gewitterfliegen. 

Ich habe einen kleinen, ganz feinen Aquarieketcher genommen und einfach immer wieder direkt über dem Mist durch die Luft gestrichen. 

In Nullkommanichts war der Ketcher voll, zugedreht, zum Wasserhahn und dann satt Wasser reinlaufen lassen. 
Im Ketcher entsteht dann ein Gewitterfliegenklumpen, der so groß ist (und auch so aussieht), wie etwas ein gehäufter 
Esslöffel voll Mohnsamen.

Den Klumpen dann ordentlich durchkneten, damit die Gewitterfliegen tot sind und dann kann man den brei wundervoll 
zwischendurch als Mahlzeit verfüttern 

Also das funktioniert wirklich super 

So, jetzt noch ein paar Bilder von heute und dann muss ich die zwei Krawallnudeln nach drinnen befördern:


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juli 2015)

Hallo Kirstin! 
Das ist ja herzerwärmend, wie Du Dich um die Kleinen kümmerst!  Und wann machst Du Deinen Haushalt?
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2015)

welchen Haushalt? 

...wenn Zöglinge da sind, muss alles andere (ausgenommen die Versorgung der anderen Tiere)
ruhen - dann ist Ausnahmezustand!

....und mal ehrlich: staubsaugen und Co. laufen ja nicht weg 


Mein Tagesablauf sieht im Moment etwa so aus: 

7 -8 Uhr __ Fliegen klatschen (was um die Uhrzeit blöd ist, 
               weil Fliegen Spätaufsteher sind), Schwalben füttern, Kaffee kochen, Ketchermix fangen

8 Uhr und  dabei 1. Ketchermix sortieren

8.15 Uhr Schwalben füttern, danach Hühner (und deren Küken) füttern und rauslassen

8.30 Uhr Insekten jagen, danach Schwalben füttern

9.30 Uhr Hunde füttern

9.45 Uhr Insekten jagen und Schwalben füttern

10.45 Uhr Hühnerstall sauber machen 

11.Uhr Insekten jagen, Schwalben füttern

12.00 Uhr und 

12.15 Uhr Insekten jagen und Schwalben füttern

usw. usw. also immer ca eine Stunde Schwalben, dazwischen ca 15 Minuten Zeit 
für alles andere. 

Um die Versorgung der Pferde kümmert Ina sich. 

Abends gegen 19 Uhr gehen die Schwalben ins Bett und ich habe nachdem Hunde und Kater gefüttert sind, 
Hühner zu gemacht und Heu aufgehängt ist, Zeit was zu essen und ein wenig am PC zu sitzen und dann 
ins Bett zu fallen...........und nein, Ein- und Durchschlafprobleme habe ich nicht 


LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juli 2015)

Na dann... Frühstück gibts wohl keins, weil keiner einkaufen fährt wa?


----------



## Tanny (12. Juli 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Frühstück gibts wohl keins, weil keiner einkaufen fährt wa?



...das wäre nicht das Problem - Ina (die wohnt hier in der Einliegerwohnung) kommt ja morgens so zwischen 
7 und 8 von der Arbeit - könnte also problemlos was mitbringen.......

Liegt eher daran, dass ich eigentlich nie Frühstücke oder Mittag esse. 
ich esse eigentlich nur einmal am Tag und das ist abends - schon seit Jahrzehnten.... 

Ausgenommen: ich habe Besuch - der bekommt dann schon Frühstück ....
..... sonst wäre ich hier wohl auch seeeehr einsam 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (13. Juli 2015)

Kirstin, 
endlich finde ich mal jemanden, der den gleichen Lebenswandel hat wie ich !! 
Frühstück  und Mittag       und abends wird gegessen .


----------



## Lyliana (13. Juli 2015)

Haha, das kenn ich auch von mir  .. nur  ... das gibts bei mir nicht mehr. ..... Aber ich vermiss das schon als mal ganz dolle. *gestehe* 
Aber  is wichtig, sonst leben die Hauswände so gefährdet um mich herum.


----------



## laolamia (13. Juli 2015)

ich ess auch nur einmal am tag....von 0700 bis 2100 

wat is Ketchermix??????????????


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Juli 2015)

Kirstin meint Kescher.
Das ist doch nun nicht so schwer abzuleiten 

Und wenn du mit einem Kescher über eine Wiese wedelst, dann sind die gefangenen Insekten ein leckerer (zumindest für Schwalben)
Keschermix.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## laolamia (13. Juli 2015)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ich hab sogar gegoogelt lol

kauf dir maden im angel laden....stell die dose 5 tage weg und du hast __ fliegen ohne zu rennen


----------



## Tanny (13. Juli 2015)

..und wieder ein Tag, wo "Glück und Unglück" nahe beieinander lagen: 

Nesthäkchen hat die letzte Nacht nicht überstanden. 

Gestern abend bettelte sie noch heftig und ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass sie jetzt anfängt besser zu fressen. 
Heute morgen sass sie wie eingeschlafen auf dem Nestrand. Sie war schon kalt und steif. 

Ich habe, weil ich wissen wollte, was die Ursache ist, Nesthäkchen dann seziert. 

Die letzte Mahlzeit (2 __ Fliegen) war noch nahezu vollständig im Kropf vorhanden.

Der Kropf war von innen überzogen von kleinen Geschwüren und die Farbe war grell orange. 

Ich würde vermuten, dass diese Veränderungen des Kropfes wohl nur eine sehr eingeschränkte 
Verwertung der Nahrung zuließ und Nesthäkchen darum auch so weit hinter ihren Geschwistern zurück geblieben war. 

Soweit zu Nesthäkchen........

 Findi hat heute einen großen Schritt vorwärts gemacht....
aber von vorne: 

Ich hatte heute Nachmittag einen wichtigen Termin, den ich nur ungern abgesagt hätte. 

Also habe ich Ina gebeten, sich die drei Stunden um Findi zu kümmern. 

Findi habe ich heute morgen wieder in ihr Nest auf der Diele gesetzt und sie hat da prächtig gebettelt, 
dem Treiben der anderen Schwalben zugeschaut (Sunny, Pummelchen und Kids geht es super  ) und 
immer wieder am Nestrand gehangen und mit den Flügeln geschlagen und Unmengen an Insekten vertilgt.

Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass sie in den nächsten Tagen den ersten Flugversuch unternehmen 
würde und irgendwie bin ich gar nicht gerne weggefahren. 

Als ich schon in der Garage beim Auto war, bin ich doch nochmal zurück, habe meine Küche 
"schwalbensicher" gemacht (alles mögliche abdecken, Sitzgelegenheiten schaffen, Fenster verhängen etc.) 
und habe Ina gesagt, sie solle Findi, falls diese Anstalten machen sollte, ihr Nest zu verlassen, lieber in 
die Küche bringen, damit ihr nichts passiert. 

Ich war keine 20 Minuten weg, da klingelte mein Handy - Ina: 

"Ich habe Findi gerade in die Küche gesetzt. 
Sie ist, als ich draußen Fliegen klatschen war wohl aus dem Nest geschwebt und auf dem Boden gelandet und 
da sass sie dann auf der Hundematratze......."

Ina hatte dann wohl alle möglichen Reiter auf dem Hof aktiviert zum Fliegen klatschen und Findi im 
Viertelstundentakt gefüttert, da sie immer, wenn es ihr zu lang wurde, schimpfend aus dem Nest auf den 
Küchentisch und von dort in den Hundekorb segelte.....

Als ich wieder kam, hat sie mich total aufgeregt zwitschernd und bettelnd begrüßt und konnte sich gar nicht beruhigen 

Als ich nicht schnell genug mit Futter kam, versuchte sie mir entgegen zu fliegen und segelte zu Boden. 
Im Nest wollte sie jedenfalls nicht mehr bleiben. 

Als ich ihr Sunny s alten Schlafplatz aktiviert und sie da drauf gesetzt hatte, hat sie das akzeptiert und nicht mehr 
versucht zu fliegen. 

Bei ihr ist es aber anders als bei Nesthäkchen keine gesundheitliche Störung, dass sie nicht hochfliegen kann, 
sondern schlicht das Problem, dass beim linken Flügel noch nicht alle Federhülsen ab sind. 

Der rechte Flügel ist "fertig" - links trägt er wegen der Hülsen noch nicht. 
(siehe Fotos unten). 

Ich vermute, die restlichen Hülsen werden heute Nacht oder morgen auch abgehen. 

Dann wird Findi auch hochfliegen können. 

Bis dahin wird sie jetzt in der Küche bleiben müssen (und abends zum Schlafen ins Nest im Esszimer). 

Sowie die Flügel tragen, steht ein paar Stunden Start- und Landetraining an und sowie sie das sicher kann 
und mich auch anfliegen kann, gehts zurück auf die Diele. 

Vorher ist mir das zu gefährlich - wer weiss, wo sie drin landet, wenn sie so ungesteuert zu Boden schwebt, 
weil sie meint, dass das Nest nichts mehr für sie ist......

Bis dahin lasse ich ihr aber hinter dem Rollo das Fenster auf, damit sie die Schwalben draußen hören kann. 

 ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es morgen weiter geht 

Die Fotos habe ich vorhin gemacht, als ich sie ins Esszimmer für die Nachtruhe umgesiedelt habe. 

Da kann man auch gut den Unterschied der beiden Flügelseiten sehen:


----------



## Tanny (13. Juli 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> kauf dir maden im angel laden....stell die dose 5 tage weg und du hast __ fliegen ohne zu rennen



...das Problem ist, dass diese Fliegen, da selbst sehr einseitig aufgewachsen und nicht als Fliege in freier Natur
vielseitg ernährt, der Schwalbe nicht ausreichend Nähr- und Aufbaustoffe zur Verfügung stellen würden.

Außerdem sind nur Fliegen und Heimchen eben wegen mangelnder Vielseitigkeit auch nicht genug.

Mein "Keschermix" (sorry für den Rechtschreibfehler  )
ist allerschönstes "Wiesenplankton", das man dann nur noch sortieren muss:
alles, was gut für die Schwalbe ist, ins Schwalbenglas, Rest in die Hühner 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (14. Juli 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Der Kropf war von innen überzogen von kleinen Geschwüren und die Farbe war grell orange.



Tanny, das hört sich sehr nach Trichomonaden an, ( gelber Knopf ) , wir haben unseren Tauben dagegen immer gleich eine Tablette in den Hals
gestopft. 
Das Problem ist nämlich, daß sich die Krankheit übers Trinkwasser überträgt . 
Hab dir mal einen Link rausgesucht :
http://www.wildvogelhilfe.org/gesundheit/innereparasiten.html
aber vielleicht kennst Du den ja schon


----------



## Tanny (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo Anne, 
 danke für den Tip. 
Aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht an T., weil die gesamte sonstige Symptomatik nicht wirklich 
stimmte. Besonders Atemprobleme waren gar keine vorhanden. 
Und ab Mittags hat sie ja auch immer zunehmend besser bis Abends sogar hervorragend 
gefressen. 

Bei T. lässt das Fressen ja insgesamt zunehmend ab. 

Außerdem sind die Geschwister alle okay und so übertragbar, wie die T. sind, würde ich annehmen, 
dass die dann ebenfalls betroffen gewesen wären?
Trinkwasser haben die Schwalben ja gar nicht im Nest. 

Wenn hätte die Übertragung von Schnabel zu Schnabel geschehen müssen, während die Eltern 
fütterten.

Aber ich vermute ehrlich gesagt, dass es schlicht eine Anomalie oder tumoröse Erkrankung war, 
die dieses eine Küken quasi "mitgebracht" hat auf die Welt......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (14. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich kann ich es mir sparen, im Voraus zu planen.

Findi in der Küche lassen war ein Satz mit X.

Jedes Mal, wenn ich raus ging, unternahm sie Flugversuche.

In der Küche stürzt sie ab.

Draußen schafft sie unter gigantischer Anstrengung und wildem Geflatter ca 50 Meter und dann ist sie spätestens
am Boden.

Von dort kommt sie auch nicht wieder hoch.

Da half auch keine schöne Aussicht (ich hatte sie mit ihrer Sitzstange ans Fenster gestellt) in der Küche - sie wollte
nirgends bleiben.

Also habe ich sie auf dem Finger mitgenommen zum Jagen.
Das findet sie oberklasse und macht auch überhaupt keine Anstalten mehr, abzuhauen.

Eigentlich meide ich es, die Zöglinge solange sie nicht __ fliegen mit mir rumzuschleppen.

Aber bei Findi ist mal wieder alles anders.

Ich habe mir ihren Schnabel nochmal genauer angeschaut - eigentlich ist sie ungefähr so alt, wie
die Kinder von Sunny und Pummelchen - sie müsste also längst funktionsfähiges Geffieder haben und fliegen.

Also habe ich, als sie eine Gefiederpflegepause machte, die Gelegenheit genutzt, mir das
Gefieder nochmal ganz genau anzusehen:

Das Gefieder ist deutlich in seiner Entwicklung zurück geblieben.
Die Hülsen lösen sich verzögert und die Federn sind schlecht "aufgegangen" - teilweise
sind sie "löchrig".

Es liegt aber definitiv kein Federlingbefall vor.

Ich habe einen ganz bestimmten Verdacht:

Sie wurde ja gefunden auf einem Radweg - fern von jedem denkbaren Ort, wo ein Rauchschwalbennest
sein könnte.

Denkbar wäre, dass sie als Nestling irgendwann aus dem Nest gefallen ist und in einer Handaufzucht
gelandet ist, die sie falsch ernährt hat.

Das würde die verzögerte und mangelhafte Gefiederentwicklung erklären.

Wenn Findi dann ihre ersten Flugversuche gemacht hat und unter heftigster Anstrengung auch ein paar Meter
schaffte, könnte es sein, dass sie "zum fliegen lassen" raus geschafft wurde und "weggeflogen" ist....
....bis sie auf diesem Radweg erschöpft zu Boden ging, weil das Gefieder noch nicht zum fliegen taugt..

Leider, leider gibt es immer noch auch von Aufzuchtstationen und Co. so dumme Ratschläge wie:
Schwalben füttert man Mehlwürmer, Bienenmaden und sogar Regenwürmer.
Und dann folgt die Aussage: wenn sie fliegen gelernt haben, kann man sie loslassen, dann fliegen sie nach
Afrika 

Auf jeden Fall würde bei Findi alles zusammen passen.....

Ich habe allerdings die Hoffnung, dass es bei jungen Schwalben genau so schnell geht, wie bei meiner
Amsel Fritzie vor 2 Jahren, dass sich Gefiederschäden unter guter Ernährung schnell regenerieren.

Darum hat Findi jetzt nur noch natürliche Kost in Form von Fliegen und Wiesenplankton.
Selbst Heimchen habe ich erstmal zurück gestellt.

Von gestern auf heute und im laufe des heutigen Tages haben sich bereits einige der verbliebenen
Federhülsen gelöst und Findi fängt langsam an, sich auch intensiver zu putzen - das war etwas, was
mir bei ihr fehlte: die intensive Gefiederpflege.

Außerdem habe ich, da sie vom Kopf und vom Körper schon weiter ist und fliegen will/unruhig wurde,
das Trainingsprogramm umgestellt:

Die anderen Schwalben haben immer erst Fliegen gelernt und dann auch Futter selbst aufgenommen
(im Flug und von der Klatsche).

Findi hat heute gelernt, sich die Fliegen direkt von der Klatsche aufzupicken - also nicht mit
aufgesperrtem Schnabel zu warten, bis ich was reinstopfe.

Das sind dann Dinge, die sie nachher, wenn sie fliegen kann wenigstens schon kann 

So, und jetzt muss ich wohl mal wieder mit der Kleinen auf die Jagd 

Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos gemacht von den Gefiedermängeln:


----------



## jolantha (14. Juli 2015)

Die Kleine sieht ja irgendwie aus, wie ein gerupftes Huhn 
Tanny, gut, daß es keine Trichos waren


----------



## blackbird (14. Juli 2015)

Was für ein cooler Blick auf dem zweiten Bild! 


Grüße, Tim


----------



## laolamia (14. Juli 2015)

im september fliegst du mit ihnen nach sueden?


----------



## Tanny (14. Juli 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> im september fliegst du mit ihnen nach sueden?



....neine, das müssen sie dann schon alleine schaffen winke....winke....

ich muss den Winter über aufarbeiten: 



ina1912 schrieb:


> Und wann machst Du Deinen Haushalt?


----------



## PeterBoden (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich darf auch berichten zum Thema Schwalben. Ich freue mich, das ich berichten kann, ein wenig bin ich fast schon stolz. 
Eigentlich ist es nichts, aber auch gar nichts besonderes bei mir, trotzdem...

Gestern und heute war er da, der Schwarm.

Ich sitze wie so oft auf der Terasse und schaue beim Feierabendbier über den Teich, da kam er.
Der Schwarm.
Zwei Dutzend Schwalben, vielleicht auch mehr. Aus heiterem Himmel, er kreiste zunächst über den Teich, dann ging es runter auf die Wasseroberfläche. Es war ein Staccato an Flugbahnen, sämtlichen Ausbildern von Militärpiloten wären bei den Manövern die Kinnladen hoffnungslos nach unten geklappt.
Mehrere Minuten durchpflügten sie den Luftraum sehr, sehr knapp über der Wasseroberfläche als ob sie die Lage testen wollten. 
Dann ging es los.
Sie haben bei mir knapp 22m Wasserlänge zur Verfügung, das wurde ausgenutzt. In einer für mich atemberaubenden Geschwindigkeit zog einer nach dem anderen über die Wasseroberfläche um kurz -10/tel Sekunden!!- mit dem Schnabel in das Nass einzutauchen und um sofort Platz für den Hintermann zu machen.
Den Fotoapparat hatte ich nicht bei mir. 
Das wird sich ändern, aber ob ich da ein brauchbares Ergebnis schießen kann... Wahnsinn.

Nach 40, 50 Sekunden hatten sie aufgetankt und weg.


----------



## Tanny (15. Juli 2015)

@Peter
 ja, das ist ein super Schauspiel!
Du kannst Dich mit Deiner Kamera an Tagen gegen Abend auf Ansitz begeben, wenn es warm und 
windstill ist und viele __ Wasserläufer auf der Oberfläche sitzen. 

Die Schwalben jagen da die Insekten von der Oberfläche 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (15. Juli 2015)

So, Zeit zum Schreiben - Findi hat jetzt Zwanspause in der Küche, damit sie unabgelenkt 
Gefiederpflege betreibt 

Das gestrige Trainingsprogramm mit Findi war sehr erfolgreich 
Abends war sie soweit, dass sie sich selbst vom Futterdeckel bedienen konnte 

                

Heute morgen hat sie sich sogar die Insekten aus dem Kescher geholt, 
weil ich ihr mit dem Rauspulen nicht schnell genug war!

...und sie hat zum ersten Mal sortiert!!!!!

Wenn sie sich das Futter selbst nimmt, testet sie die Insekten jetzt erst zwischen den Schnabelspitzen, ob sie genießbar sind - 
dann entscheidet sie, ob sie sie wegscmeißt oder auffrisst 

Dann sass sie auf ihrer Sitzstange draußen auf dem Tisch - eigentlich gut abgefüttert - und ich 
verschwendete einen Gedanken an meinen ersten ....

.....da hebt sie ab und flattert unbeholfen und in halsbrecherischen Schlangenlinien über den Hof und landet 
im Schmetterlingsflieder. 

Ich habe sie dann gelockt, da traute sie sich noch einmal, kam aber nicht zu mir - zielgerichtetes __ Fliegen geht gar nicht - 
sondern avisierte die Dachrinne an (die höher liegt), erreichte sie aber nicht, sackte wieder ab, 
nochmal ein Kreis, dann nochmal der Versuch, hochzukommen und dann erreichte sie knapp die Carportdachrinne 
wo sie sich dann hochhangelte. 

Danach war sie dann erstmal total erschöpft. 

Später versuchte sie nochmal einen Flug, landete aber nach einigen, ziellosen Kreisen auf dem Boden, von wo sie auch 
nicht wieder hoch kam. 

Ich denke, für heute sind das genug Flugübungen. 

jetzt kommt sie erstmal nur noch auf dem Finger mit raus und auf ihrer Sitzstange macht sie drinnen in der Küche 
Pause - sonst "verliere" ich sie noch solange sie nicht zielgerichtet fliegen (steuern) kann. 

Immerhin gibt sie sich jetzt sehr intensiver Gefiederpflege hin. 
Der linke Flügel sieht gut aus - der ist auch tragfähig. 

Aber der rechte Flügel ist nach wie vor ziemlich löchrig - ebenso wie die rechten Schwanzfedern. 

Das erklärt sicher auch, dass ihre Flugversuche immer im Kreis und ohne Steuerung enden. 

Die Fotos im nächsten Beitrag mit den Putz- und Gefiederbildern sind von heute vormittag:


----------



## Tanny (15. Juli 2015)




----------



## Tanny (16. Juli 2015)

Gestern Abend gab es noch einen außerplanmäßigen Zugang: 

Meine Tierärztin brachte mir gegen 22 Uhr ein Schwälbchen, welches flugunfähig 
in einer Reithalle aufgelesen wurde.

Die Schwalbe war, so wie sie aussah, aus einer Brut von diesem Jahr, aber schon selbständig.
Äußerlich war keine Verletzung feststellbar, sie sah auch nicht aus, als hätte sie irgendwelche Krankheiten

Und auch __ Parasiten konnten ausgeschlossen werden.
Aber sie wirkte total erschöpft.

Wir vermuteten, dass sie sich in die Reithalle verirrt hatte und ggf. dort nicht wieder heraus fand.
Vielleicht ist sie irgendwo gegen geflogen – jedenfalls wirkte sie total erschöpft.

Wir haben sie zu Findi gesetzt, wo sie sofort hinten in das Nest „rutschte“ und völlig „erleichtert“ wirkte –
Als ob sie sagen wollte: endlich, endlich ein Nest…….

Wir waren uns unsicher, ob sie die Nacht schafft, aber wenn sie die Nacht schaffen würde, hätte sie eine reelle Chance.

Sie hat die Nacht leider nicht geschafft

Morgens lag sie tot im Nest.

Innerlich war alles okay – sie war eigentlich tiptop….aber die Wirbelsäule war
an einem der letzten Wirbel im Schwanzbereich gebrochen.

Entweder ist sie irgendwo gegen geflogen oder von einem Auto erfasst worden oder so....

Hätte sie sich über Nacht erholt, hätte meine Tierärztin sie am nächsten Tag wieder abgeholt, damit sie dort,
wo ihre Familie ist, hätte wieder frei gelassen werden können...
….leider sollte es so nicht sein …


Mit Findi hatte ich heute einen aufregenden und anstrengenden Tag
Findi hat heute morgen ihre ersten Flugversuche gemacht, die mit geradeaus und 
Höhe halten endeten

Von da ab gab es nur noch Futter, wenn sie zu mir kam – ich stellte mich anfangs nur 1-2 Meter entfernt 
von der Sitzstange auf, später immer weiter.

Nachmittags konnte sie bereits auf der Diele mehrere Runden und Strecken (angestrengt flatternd) 
__ fliegen und mich gezielt ansteuern!

Nachdem sie raus hatte, dass es immer, wenn sie zu mir kommt, Futter gibt, 
kam ich nicht mal mehr dazu, sie zu fotografieren.

Sowie ich sie auf der Diele irgendwo abgesetzt hatte und die Kamera in die Hand nahm, 
startete sie bereits auf direktem Weg zu mir und landete auf meinem Kopf oder auf dem 
Kameraobjektiv (siehe das eine, verwischte Foto….)

Seit Findi weiß, dass sie fliegen kann, ist sie oberstolz und ständig bereit, mich anzufliegen.

Ich vermute mal, morgen wird sie noch drinnen üben müssen, 
damit ihre Flugkünste noch etwas „eleganter“ werden.

Zur Zeit ist es noch ein sehr unbeholfenes Geflatter, was aber wenigstens nicht mehr am Boden endet.
Allerdings auch noch nicht so gut, dass ich riskieren würde, 
sie draußen in den Focus des Sperbers oder der Krähen zu schicken.


Das Gefieder konnte ich heute nicht fotografieren, weil sie immer, wenn sie mich sah, sofort zum Anflug ausholte.
Die letzten Hülsen sind endlich ab und glücklicherweise waren die Federn, die noch Hülsen hatten, 
darunter wohl intakt.

Sie hat eine Schwanzfeder, die etwas löchrig/beschädigt ist und ein oder zwei Flügelfedern.
Die Schäden sind aber zum Glück nicht so schlimm, dass sie gar nicht fliegen kann.
Es kostet zur Zeit halt nur mehr Kraft.

Aber sie hat ja zum Glück noch viel Sommer vor sich, damit das regenerieren kann


So, und hier die (wenigen) Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (17. Juli 2015)

Heute hat Findi fleißig trainiert.

Sie kann jetzt eigenständig von der Küche durch die Waschküche auf die Diele __ fliegen
und findet den Weg auch zurück 

Außerdem gab es heute nur Futter, wenn sie zu mir geflogen kam – und zwar, während ich
auf der Diele hin und herging.

Vormittags hatte sie noch große Probleme mit der Landung, wenn ich mich bewegte.
Mittlerweile ist sie da absolut „treffsicher“.

Was ich gehofft hatte, ist eingetreten:
als sie auf der Diele so vor sich hinflatterte, kam einmal Sunny und einige Male Pummelchen
rein.
Sie flogen beide auf den „Eindringling“ Angriffe.
Beim ersten Angriff flatterte Findi panisch durch die Gegend und ignorierte meine
Lockrufe und meinen ausgestreckten Finger.

Irgendwann landete sie erschöpft in Bodennähe auf einem Blumentopf,
wo Pummelchen von ihr abließ.

Später, beim zweiten Angriff flatterte sie wieder panisch um mich rum, landete aber eher
zufällig auf meiner ausgestreckten Hand, was Pummelchen sofort zum Abdrehen bewegte.

Von da ab suchte Findi auf direktem Weg mich als Schutz auf, wenn sie angegriffen wurde.
Genau das ist es, was ich gerne erreichen wollte, bevor sie zum ersten Mal raus geht:
dass sie sich bei mir sicher fühlt und zu mir flüchtet, wenn sie verfolgt wird.

Aber das mit dem „raus gehen“ wird wohl noch einige Tage dauern. 
Sie schafft es immer noch nicht wirklich, Höhe zu erreichen und zu halten.

5-6 Runden auf der Diele in ca 2 Meter Höhe sind das höchste der Gefühle und dann ist
sie erstmal erschöpft und braucht eine Schlafpause. 

Da kommt sie dann auch schon mal für eine halbe Stunde in die Küche auf 
ihren "Pausenplatz mit Aussicht" am Fenster.

Dafür habe ich jetzt wieder das“ große Los“ gezogen:
ab sofort bin ich abends wieder aus der Küche verbannt, denn seit Findi weiß, dass
sie fliegen kann, schläft sie im Esszimmer nicht mehr im Nest bis ich morgens auftauche,
sondern fliegt ab Sonnenaufgang schon mal ein paar Runden. 

Das ist für die Vorhänge und die Tapeten im Esszimmer eher „kontraindiziert“.
Also ist sie ab sofort Nachts in der Küche – da ist wenigstens alles abwischbar.

Also alles in allem heute nur beste Nachrichten


…und hier Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2015)

Nu war ich mal grade 3 Tage nicht hier, komm ich kaum noch nach mit Lesen ! 
Bin richtig stolz auf " Findi "


----------



## Tanny (18. Juli 2015)

MEINE NERVEN!!!!!

ich habe gerade 4 Stunden Adrenalin pur erlebt, habe einen Muskelkater in den Lippen und bin fix und fertig!

Von vorne: 

Heute morgen war Findi schon fröhlich in der Küche am rumfliegen, als ich kam.

Also bin ich erstmal mit ihr auf die Diele, wo sie mehr Platz hat. 
Da zog sie einige Kreise just for fun, bevor sie kam und Futter fasste 

Den Morgen über drehte sie immer mal wieder ein, zwei Runden und landete dann bei mir. 
Etwas halbherzig wurde sie auch von Sunny und Pumelchen noch ein paar mal verfolgt, was sie aber 
nicht mehr erschütterte. 
Dann gegen 10 Uhr hob sie wieder ab, um ein paar Runden um die Diele zu flattern - geriet dabei auf den Fenstergang und 
statt am Ende wieer links zu mir abzubiegen, bog sie rechts ab zur Tür raus 

Ich stürzte auch zur Tür und sah sie nur noch etwas unbeholfen auf ca 1,50 Meter um die Hausecke verschwinden 
und einen ganzen Schwung Schwalben, der sich auf sie stürzte. 

Als ich um die Hausecke kam, sah ich hoch über mir, wie der Pulk Schwalben Findi jagte und die Kleine immer höher 
aber auch immer geschickter angestrengt versuchte, den Angriffen zu entkommen. 

Ich stand auf dem Hof und lockte und lockte und lockte.....ab und an kam sie mir nahe, 
landete aber nicht bei mir, sondern floh vor den 
anderen wieder weg in die Höhe. 

Dann sah ich keine Schwalben mehr. 

2 Stunden lief ich immer wieder ums ganze Haus und Grundstück und lockte dabei ununterbrochen. 

Findi war nicht zu finden.
Ich machte mir die größten Sorgen, weil ich nicht glaube, dass sie wirklich bewusst wahr genommen hat,
wo sie hergekommen ist - also dass sie den Eingang zurück findet. 

Dann erschien wieder ein Schwarm Schwalben - eine in dem Pulk flatterte sichtbar und wurde ab und an nochmal halbherzig 
verfolgt - aber sie flog mit den anderen. 

Ich lockte natürlich immer noch und da kam diese Schwalbe etwas tiefer und ich konnte eindeutig die Löcher im Flügel 
gegen den Himmel sehen: 
Es war Findi 

2 x schien es so, als wolle sie mich anfliegen, dann zog sie wieder höher und schließlich verschwanden die Schwalben wieder. 

Ich habe mich erstmal draußen in die Sitzecke am Dieleneingang gesetzt und immer mal wieder gelockt, damit sie, 
wenn sie in der Nähe ist, hört, wo ich bin. 

Da mein Mund schon völlig trocken war und ich kaum noch den Lockruf zustande brachte, 
habe ich mir erstmal ein Eis rausgeholt und war so gerade am Löffeln, da flattert ein Schwälbchen
am Eingang vorbei und ruft mich: Findi!!!

Ich sofort hoch, sie gelockt, aber sie traute sich nicht, mich (draußen) anzufliegen. 
Dann war sie weg. 

Als ich da hinkam, wo ich sie zuletzt sah, hörte ich sie aus dem Pferdestall rufen. 

ich rein: da klebte sie an der Wand auf einem schmalen Balken und rief mich. 
Als ich sie da lockte, kam sie auf direktem Weg auf meinen Arm gesegelt und bettelte was das Zeug hält. 

Mir fiel ein Stein so groß wie ein ganzes Gebirge vom Herzen

Jetzt sitzt Findi erstmal in der Küche, um sich von diesem Abenteuer zu erholen und ich kann durchatmen!

Nachher werde ich sie mit rausnehmen und ihr die Leiter als Start- und Landeplatz unter dem Carportdach aufstellen, 
die Sunny letztes Jahr schon hatte, damit sie weiss, wo sie hin kann. 

Auf jeden Fall hat sie ihren ersten ganz großen Ausflug geschafft und auch die Höhe der anderen Schwalben
erreicht - trotz löchriger Flügelfedern. 

Aber man sieht am Flugbild, dass es sie ungleich mehr Energie kostet, als die anderen Schwalben. 

Was bin ich froh, dass Findi wieder da ist  - Soetwas müssen meine Nerven nicht öfter haben.....

Ach ja:
und Sunny und Pummelchen haben gestern den ganzen Tag Nester auf der Diele inspiziert und diskutiert, 
welches für die 2. Brut geeignet ist. 

Sie konnten sich aber partout nicht einigen - jetzt bauen sie ein neues Nest...
......wir haben ja auch nur ca 20 nester zur Auswahl auf der Diele....

Hier ein paar Fotos: 

Findi vor dem Ausflug: 

        


Findi nach dem Ausflug: 

      

Nestbau:


----------



## Tanny (18. Juli 2015)

Heute  nachmittag war Findi richtig anhänglich 

Sie sass auf der Leiter, schaute sich die Welt da draußen in Ruhe an und 
ist nur zwei mal einen ganz kleinen Kreis durch die Sitzecke geflogen, um zum Betteln auf 
meiner Schulter oder einer Stuhllehne zu landen, von wo sie dann die __ Fliegen mit den 
Augen verfolgte. 

Sowie ich die Sitzecke verließ, landete sie sofort auf meiner Schulter und stellte sicher, dass 
sie mitkam. 

Ich glaube, dass sie auf jeden Fall heute nachmittag gelernt hat, wie sie von draußen wieder rein findet 
und wo "zu Hause" ist 

Heute abend sass sie müde und zufrieden auf Sunny s altem Schlafplatz und betrachtete mit großen Augen 
Sunny s Portrait


----------



## Küstensegler (19. Juli 2015)

Bei uns hat sich auch was getan.
Nach dem die letzte Brut ca. 2 Wochen im Car-Port geduldet wurden und dort auch übernachtet haben, 
wurden sie jetzt konsequent von den Eltern vertrieben. 
Die Altvögel haben eine Lampe weiter ein neues Nest gebaut und werden da jetzt wohl die zweite Brut aufziehen.
Es ist wohl offensichtlich, dass unser Baulärm die Schwalben kalt läßt.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass bei der zweiten Brut alles so klappt, wie bei der Ersten.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (19. Juli 2015)

@Carlo  na dann sind die Kleinen mit Sicherheit auch so weit, dass sie alleine klar kommen.

Unsere aus dem Heulager waren eigentlich auch schon alleine unterwegs und die Altvögel beziehen schon 
ihr neues Nest für die 2. Brut. 
Heute tauchten die Jungvögel aber plötzlich wieder auf und bettelten was das Zeug hielt (das Wetter ist wirklich 
schlecht) und da haben die Altvögel den Nestbezug auf Eis gelegt und sind mit den Kleinen los, 
Futter jagen....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (19. Juli 2015)

Mit Findi war es heute schon fast ein "langweiliger" Tag....

 wobei so eine "Atempause" hat auch was. 

Erstmal war es heute so kalt, dass ich meinen WINTERpullover wieder vorgekramt habe 
und dann goss es den ganzen Tag Bindfäden.

__ Fliegen klatschen war absolut illusorisch - keine Ahnung, wo die abgeblieben sind. 

Ich bin also im über die Koppel und habe wenigstens ein paar Grashüpfer besorgt, 
um die heutige "Heimchenspeisekarte" etwas aufzulockern...

Findi wollte immer mit raus und wenn sie draußen war und das Elend dort sah, flog sie wieder rein
und gab sich mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag immer abwechselnd folgenden Dingen hin: 

eine Runde rausfliegen, feststellen Wetter ist Mist, wieder rein
Heimchen erbetteln
ausgiebige Gefiederpflege
Heimchen erbetteln und zur Küchentür fliegen, bis ich sie rein ließ (da ist wärmer)
Schlafen
Terror machen, bis ich die Tür öffne und dann das ganze Spiel von vorne 

..also alles in allem ein sehr ruhiger und  Tag


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2015)

Du meine Güte, dieser Mini-Flieger ist ja anstrengender als ein Sack Flöhe hüten


----------



## Tanny (20. Juli 2015)

Endlich hatten wir heute wieder einen schönen Tag:
Sonne, wenig Wind, blauer Himmel.

Findi hat das genutzt und den größten Teil des Tages auf ihrer Leiter an der Sitzecke verbracht.

Zwischendurch hob sie immer mal ab, machte einen kleinen Rundflug ums Haus und kam dann aber
gleich zurück (ich schätze, der Ausflug vor 2 Tagen war ihr eine Lehre - sie passt jetzt sehr auf,
mich nicht zu "verlieren").

Was ihr noch sehr schwer fällt, sind die Landungen - da merkt man die Gefiederschäden am deutlichsten.

Sie fliegt mich einige Male an und sucht verzweifelt nach dem passenden Landeort und "platscht" dann
irgendwo auf meinen Kopf oder an die Kleidung, wo sie sich dann festkrallt und hochklettert zur Schulter....

Irgendwie nicht sonderlich elegant    aber es funktioniert 

Weniger witzig war es, dass sie einmal auf dem Dackel landete, der auf einem der Stühle lag.
Zum Glück war er so überrascht, dass seine übliche Reaktionsschnelligkeit abgeschaltet war.

Ich habe Findi mehr als unsanft hochgejagt - sie hat den Dackel nicht wieder als Landeplatz anvisiert.....

Wenn Findi nicht jagte, sass sie auf der Leiter und verfolgte gebannt mit den Augen  jede Schwalbe,
die am Himmel schwebte und jedes Insekt, was sich ins Carport verirrte.

Wenn sie so richtig zufrieden in der Sonne döste, fing sie an zu ZWITSCHERN....
ich konnte es gar nicht glauben - sie klang genau, wie der Kanarienvogel meiner Großtante früher.
Von einer Schwalbe habe ich solche Töne noch nie zuvor gehört.

Für mich ein weiteres Indiz, dass Findi eventuell aus einer Handaufzucht kommt.

Tja und heute abend hat sie endgültig entschieden, dass Sunny s alter Schlafplatz NICHT ihr
Schlafplatz ist.

Findi hat sich meinen Fernseher auserkoren ...

...nein, nicht die Antenne, den Fernseher!......und zwar so, dass sie, würde ich nichts drüber packen,
direkt in die Belüftungsschlitze kackt....

Wir haben ungefähr 7 x diskutiert, wo ich sie immer wieder umgesetzt habe.
Kaum drehe ich mich um, ist sie schon wieder auf dem TV.

Letztendlich hat sie, wie war es anders zu erwarten, die Debatte für sich entschieden und der Fernseher
hat jetzt einen alten Bettbezug  als Kopfbedeckung. ....

Damit ist dann wohl bis auf weiteres" fernsehfreies Wohnen" für mich angesagt....

Mal wieder eine ganz neue Erfahrung 

...und hier ein paar Fotos von heute:

               

die Schwalbenfotos im Hintergrund des Fernsehers sind von Pummelchen 2011 - der ja auf der Fernsehantenne seinen Schlafplatz hatte.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2015)

moin Kirstin,
Dich haben sie wohl wirklich ausgeguckt.... immer wieder landen die 'kleinen Federknäuel' bei Dir
zwecks Aufpäppeln. Ich finde es wirklich entzückend wie Du Dich kümmerst, manchmal schaut's
gerade so aus als ob Du den lieben langen Tag nur Küken betreust.....
Ich wünsche Dir und vor allem 'Findi', dass sie ein tolles Leben haben wird.... und Dich im nächsten jahr
vielleicht wieder besucht.
Ist eigentlich schon mal eine Deiner Handaufzuchten zu Dir im Folgejahr zurückgekehrt?


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2015)

@Eva-Maria

 ja, die, die es geschafft haben, groß zu werden, sind alle wieder da (ausgenommen die 
Mehlschwalben, die nisten aber hier auf dem Hof auch nicht und da Mehlschwalben in 
kleinen Gruppen nisten, habe ich mit Mini und Maxi auch nicht gerechnet)
oder nie weg gewesen (die Amsel)

Pummelchen (von 2011) und Sunny (2014) haben sich hier dieses Jahr auf meiner Diele sogar 
gesucht und gefunden und haben ihre erste Brut bereits groß 

So richtig den ganzen Tag nur Zögling und nichts anderes ist eigentlich nur der Ankunftstag (weil 
da die erste Prägung erst trainiert werden muss), der erste Flugtag drinnen und die ersten ein oder zwei Tage draußen. 

Also im Prinzip, immer, wenn ein neuer großer Entwicklungsschritt ansteht. 

Ansonsten kann man zwischen den Futtereinheiten auch was anderes machen und jetzt, wo Findi ihre Leiter kennt und weiss, 
wie sie "nach Hause" kommt, sitzt sie auch einfach nur auf meiner Schulter und lässt sich egal wohin mitnehmen 

Und ganz häufig ist es ja auch nur so, dass ich Beratungsgespräche führe und die Vögel nicht selbst aufziehe.

Heute mrgen z.B. brachte ein kleiner Junge mit seinem Vater ein kleines, splitternacktes Singvögelchen - ich vermute, 
es war, als wir gestern Abend wegen der Erstversorgung  telefonierten noch keinen Tag alt. 

Der Junge hatte sich rührend gekümmert und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es ihm schwer fiel, das Vögelchen abzugeben. 

Ich fragte, ob er ihn nicht selbst aufziehen möchte und erklärte ihm genau, wie das geht. 

Als der Vater hörte, dass es eigentlich ganz einfach ist, lediglich sehr viel Geduld und Zeit braucht, und dass ich telefonisch jederzeit 
mit Hilfe zur Seite stehe oder den kleinen Piepmatz auch nehme, falls es doch nicht geht,
war er einverstanden, da das Kind Ferien hat. 

Ich glaube, der junge Mann war ganz glücklich und ich denke, er wird sich super kümmern. 

Ich konnte dem Küken keine Fliege geben - es hat den Schnabel nicht aufgemacht. 
Als der Junge mit der Pinzette kam, sperrte der Kleine sofort den Schnabel auf. 
 der Vogel hat seinen Ersatzvater" schon gefunden 

Die zwei haben dann von mir leihweise die Wärmeplatte und ein Nest mitbekommen und ich 
drücke ganz doll die Daumen, dass der kleine Piepmatz es schafft und der Junge viel Freude mit ihm haben wird 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2015)

Heute hat Findi ihre ersten "größeren" Ausflüge gewagt 

Sie sass auf der Leiter in der Sonne, trällerte so vor sich hin, da erschien ein Schwarm Schwalben laut sabbelnd am Himmel. 

Findi schaute fasziniert hoch, überlegte einen Moment und dann flog sie mitten in den Schwarm rein, 
kreiste ein paar Runden mit, verschand hinter dem Haus und nach 10 bis 15 Minuten schwebte sie wieder ein. 

Ihr Flugbild ist heute deutlich besser, als gestern noch. 
Sie schaffte sogar einen richtigen Haken im schnellen Flug 

Nachdem der erste Flug so klasse war, hat sie jedes mal, wenn ein großer Schwalbenschwarm über dem Haus jagte, 
die Gelegenheit für einen Flug mit ihnen genutzt

Nur die Landungen sind immer noch Glückssache und sehen lebensgefährlich aus

Ich habe, weil sie bei ihren Landungen auf meinem Handgelenk immer abrutscht, eine Armstulpe aus 
meinen Winterklamotten gesucht und da kann sie sich sicher dran festkrallen und den Schwung ausbremsen. 

Ich schätze, sie schafft es mit dem noch löchrigen Schwanz noch nicht, im Flug die Bremse zu "ziehen", deswegen schliddert sie 
immer etwas ungebremst auf den Landeplatz zu 

Die Flügel scheinen sich aber sehr gut zu erholen. 
Sie sind schon wieder gewachsen. Jetzt sind sie schon länger, als die Schwanzfedern (s. Foto)

...und als ich auf der Leiter ein paar Nahaufnahmen machen wollte, 
hat sie dann gleich mal das Objektiv abgepickt


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2015)

Na Klasse, macht sich doch ganz gut, die Kleine


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2015)

Ich freu mich jeden Abend auf die kleine Gute-Nacht-Geschichte von Findi. Einfach nur klasse! Und das letzte Foto ist ein Traum


----------



## Tanny (22. Juli 2015)

...wenn nicht noch ein großes, kleines Wunder geschieht, endet Findis Geschichte heute 

Heute morgen kam sie wie die letzten 2 Tage schon, mit raus und sass auf ihrer Leiter.

2 mal hob sie zu einem kleinen Rundflug ab, blieb ca 5 -10 Minuten weg und kam dann wieder, um sich
füttern zu lassen.

Beim 2. Anflug schaffte sie es sogar zum ersten Mal, die Leiter zielgenau anzufliegen und dort auch sicher
zu landen.

Sie erbettelte sich eine Fliege und ein Heimchen und dann erschien ein Schwarm Schwalben und sie hob ab,
weg um die Hausecke.

fast im selben Moment, als Findi aus meinem Blick entschwand, hörte ich kurz alle Schwalben am Himmel
Warnrufe ausstossen und dann schwebte ein Sperber mit Beute im Fang hoch über der Hofecke hervor,
wo Findi kurz zuvor entschwunden war.

das war gegen 10 Uhr heute morgen.
Seither habe ich von Findi nichts mehr gesehen oder gehört 

Andererseits __ fliegen hier, da es schön und total windstill ist, den ganzen Tag die Jungschwalbenschwärme über das Dach.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Sperber Findi erwischt hat, halte ich leider  für sehr groß 

Trotzdem habe ich natürlich noch den kleinen Funken Hoffnung, dass sie mit den anderen tatsächlich so lange
unterwegs ist und irgendwann gegen Abend wieder hier einsegelt.........

Spätestens heute abend werde ich es genau wissen.
Um allein draussen zu überleben, ist sie noch nicht weit genug.
Wie sie nach Hause kommt, weiss sie auch.

Also ich denke, wenn es sie noch gibt und es ihr möglich ist, wird sie heute wieder erscheinen.

Sonst.........

Traurige und hoffende Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2015)

Oh nein - ich drücke alle Daumen, die ich habe


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2015)

Oh wie schade wäre das denn Katrin,
nachdem sich Findi so gut entwickelt hat

Ich hoffe mit Dir und drücke fest die Daumen,
dass sie heute nur einen spannenden, langen Ausflug genießt
und später wieder Heim kommt.

Ganz liebe Grüße Bine


----------



## bekamax (22. Juli 2015)

Ich drück auch ganz fest die Daumen...


----------



## Tanny (22. Juli 2015)

so, die letzten Schwalben sind vom Himmel verschwunden und Findi ist nicht wieder 
aufgetaucht ....

Ich habe es mir ja schon gedacht, dass die beute, die der Sperber zu seinem Nest trug Findi war 

Das ist nun mal der Preis der Feiheit.......
...aber besonders, wenn man es schon so weit zusammen geschafft hat und die Bindung auch schon so da ist, 
dann geht mir so etwas, obwohl der Verstand mir sagt, dass das Natur ist und der Sperber ja auch nur leben will, 
ganz schön nahe.....

....und dass ich meinen Fernseher jetzt wieder benutzen kann, ist auch kein Trost. 
Ich hätte auch gerne den ganzen Sommer drauf verzichtet.....

Immerhin hat Findi vorher noch zwei wunderschöne Rundflüge an einem perfekten Tag gehabt
und genau wie Sunny letztes Jahr, kam sie von ihren Flügen jedes Mal mit leuchtenden Augen zurück und sah 
plötzlich richtig schlank und windschnittig aus......
....die paar Flüge, die sie draußen gemacht hat, hat sie auf jeden Fall genossen 

...jetzt gehe ich erstmal rein, die Küche wieder bewohnbar machen und bevor es ganz dunkel ist, schaue ich noch mal kurz raus. 
Aber eher, um mich selbst zu beruhigen. 
Das Findi doch noch lebt halte ich für ausgeschlossen. 

Ich würde es mir nicht verzeihen, wenn ich morgen früh ihre von den Katzen übrig gelassenen Reste auf ihrem 
Stammplatz finden würde, nur, weil ich nicht noch mal geschaut habe....

Ciao Findi - es war eine kurze, aber schöne Zeit mit Dir


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Juli 2015)

Manno, ich will ein anderes Ende.
Falls nicht, fühle dich geknuddelt.
Ich hoffe aber immer noch.
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## bekamax (22. Juli 2015)

..........sei lieb umarmt........
Karin


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2015)

Tut mir sehr leid


Bine


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2015)

Ich hab so auf ein Happyend gehofft


----------



## jolantha (24. Juli 2015)

Hab es jetzt erst gelesen, schade, bin doch wirklich auch  traurig .


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

Am Samstag hatte ich ja aktuelle Fotos von Sunny s und Pummelchens Nestbau eingestellt. 
Sonntag bis Dienstag hatten sie ihre Arbeit unterbrochen, weil ihre Kids aus der ersten Brut wegen des 
schlechten Wetters (schlechte Jagdbedingungen) wieder auftauchten und bettelten. 

Mama und Papa haben die Arbeit sofort eingestellt und stattdessen Futter für die Youngster rangeschafft 

Am Mittwoch, als wir so einen Traumtag hatten, waren die Kids wieder allein unterwegs und Sunny und Pummelchen 
haben den ganzen Tag ununterbrochen am Nest gebaut. 
Gestern Morgen (gegen 10 Uhr) sah das Nest dann schon so aus: 

    

Irgendwie hat mich das an den Bau eines Fertighauses erinnert: 
Vorgestern bestellt, gestern geliefert, heute aufgebaut 

Ich glaube fast, Sunny hat heute schon ein Ei gelegt, während Pummelchen immer noch an der 
Erhöhung der Kanten und am Feinschliff arbeitet


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen !! 
Gibt es nichts Neues an der Schwalbenfront


----------



## Tanny (26. Juli 2015)

Sorry, nein. 
Sunny und Pummelchen scheinen jetzt in der Eiablage zu sein. 
Sunny sitzt jeden Tag eine kleine Weile auf dem Nest und ansonsten sind sie fast den ganzen Tag unterwegs. 

Ich hatte lediglich 2 Hilferufe aus dem Lüneburger Raum. 

Das eine "Schwälbchen", was draußen noch nackt an einer Hecke gefunden wurde, 
entpuppte sich bei dem Telefonat dann als Haussperling und wird nun von der Finderin aufgezogen 

und die andere Schwalbe war eine erwachsene Schwalbe, die bei den Nachbarn in so einen Klebe-Gliegenfänger geraten war. 
Nun bekamen sie den Kleber nicht aus dem Gefieder 

Ich habe ihnen geraten, so schnell wie möglich im Vogelpark Walsrode oder eine auf Wildvogelrettung spezialisierte 
Einrichtung anzurufen, um zu erfragen, womit man schadlos Klebstoff aus dem Gefieder entfernt, damit die 
Schwalbe schnell wieder losfliegen kann, denn sie hat ja vermutlich irgendwo Küken zu versorgen....

Was daraus geworden ist, weiss ich nicht......

 aber wenn sich bei Sunny und Pummelchen was tut, werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder berichten 

LG
Kirstin

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2015)

Man ist ja schon froh, wenn nichts passiert  ( negatives )


----------



## Tanny (27. Juli 2015)

Die Stürme der letzten Tage haben eine Spur der Verwüstung bei den Mehlschwalben hinterlassen 

Nur gestern und heute hatte ich 5 Anrufe aus ganz Norddeutschland, wo Mehlschwalbennester im Sturm
unter dem __ Giebel abgebrochen und teilweise 10, 15 Meter tief abgestürzt sind.

Meistens haben nur ein oder zwei den Sturz überlebt, die übrigen wurden schon tot gefunden.

In den meisten Fällen waren die Schwälbchen schon etwa so gross wie Mini und Maxi, als sie zu mir kamen.

Ein Finder konnte ein Kunstnest unter dem Giebel befestigen, die Schwälbchen zurück setzen und sie wurden
wieder angenommen 

In den übrigen Fällen war Kunstnest keine Option, weil der Giebel einfach zu hoch und mal eben so nicht erreichbar war.

Zwei Finder waren willens und zeitlich in der Lage, das/die Schwälbchen von Hand aufzuziehen - ihnen konnte ich detailliert
erklären, wie es geht 

Bei einem Finder aus dem Lüneburger Raum entpuppte sich die vermeintliche Schwalbe als Haussperling.
Das Küken war noch fast nackt und wurde von den Nachbarn an einer Hecke gefunden.
Ein nacktes Küken an einer Hecke - das erschien mir unwahrscheinlich für eine Schwalbe.
Die Finderin schaute daraufhin in der Wildvogelhilfe mal die Heckenvögel durch und war sich sicher, dass
es ein Spatz war.

Sie hat früher bereits Spatzen erfolgreich aufgezogen, wusste also über die Notversorgung Bescheid.
Da sie aber beruflich keine Zeit für eine Vogelaufzucht hatte, hat sie am nächsten Morgen, als der Kleinesich füttern liess, jemanden aufgetrieben, der den Piepmatz in die Aufzuchtstation der Süderstraße brachte.

Das fünfte Schwälbchen war eine erwachsene Schwalbe (auch aus der Lüneburger Heide),
die der Anruferin von Nachbarn gebracht wurde.

Diese Schwalbe war in einen Klebefliegenfänger geraten und hatte nun ganz viel Klebstoff im Gefieder 

Sie wollte wissen, wie man den entfernen kann.
Ich hatte keine Ahnung, habe ihr aber geraten, sofort im Vogelpark Walsrode oder bei einem Umweltverband, der
Vogelrettung bei Ölkatastrophen macht, anzurufen, weil es dort am ehesten Fachleute gibt, die sagen können, wie man das Gefieder fachgerecht reinigt - zumal das auch eilig war, weil diese Schwalbe unter Umständen irgendwo Brut versorgt....

So, und heute Abend bekam ich wieder einen Mehlschwalben- Nestabsturz-Anruf aus Heide.
3 Mehlschwalben waren tot im Nestbruch zu finden, ein Küken lebte noch.

Auch hier war (im Rückblick zum Glück) eine Kunstnestanbringung ausgeschlossen.
AUch eine Aufzucht war aus beruflichen Gründen nicht möglich.
Der junge Mann war aber bereit, sich ins Auto zu schwingen und mir das Vögelchen
(über eine Stunde einfache Fahrt) zu bringen...

.....und nachdem ich in den Karton schaute, wusste ich eines genau:
das ist keine Schwalbe!

Ich vermute ein Haussperling, der direkt davor steht, flügge zu werden........
...aber ich kenne mich mit Schwalben aus.....insofern werde ich in dem anderen Thread noch mal eben Fotos reinsetzen, damit unsere Vogelspezialisten mir sagen können, ob ich richtig liege 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/welcher-vogel-ist-das-hilfe-dringend.44804/

Mein Verdacht ist, nachdem der junge Mann, der ihn brachte auch schilderte, dass die toten Küken noch nahezu nackt waren,
dass bei dem Sturm mehr, als nur das eine Nest runtergebrochen ist, denn ein Mehlschwalbennest war da definitiv einige Stunden zuvor noch vorhanden und lag dann unten 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2015)

Ooch Kirstin, 
das ist ja wirklich traurig, daß da überall soviel negatives passiert ist. 
Hier war zwar auch ein ganz doller Sturm, aber als ich durch meinen Wald ging, sah es da nicht nach großer Verwüstung aus. 
Die Blätter sind zwar alle in meinem Garten gelandet, aber das ist nur eine Aufräumaktion. 
Ich wünsche mir für alle Deine Aufzuchthelfer, daß sie Erfolg haben .


----------



## Tanny (27. Juli 2015)

Ich vermute, dass die Mehlschwalbennester so häufig Sturmopfer werden, liegt daran, dass sie ja außen 
unter den Hasgiebeln gebaut werden und vielerorts in Ermangelung geeigneter Baumaterialien (Lehm und Ton)
Matsch verarbeiten, sind die Nester oft nicht haltbar genug. 

Große Hilfe ist es für die Vögel, wenn Hausbesitzer, die Mehlschwalben haben, Stütz- und Kotbretter 
unter den Nestern anbringen oder gleich oben unter den Giebeln Kunst-Mehlschwalbennester installieren. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Daufi (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
meinst Du es macht Sinn so mal pro Forma Kunstnester anzubringen...?
Bei unserem Nachbarn sind ein, zwei Nester, im Ort sind auch welche unterwegs(ich muss mal unseren einzigsten Nochbauern im Ort inspizieren, denn da kreisen die meisten rum....
Und in der Umgebung sind auch ziemlich viel unterwegs, aber Nester sieht man fast keine....
ansonsten sind bei uns Elstern, Rotkehlchen, Spatzen sowieso, Grünfink, Specht und Eulen(nur Besucher... ), Rehe und Fledermäuse zu Besuch....

Und nicht zu vergessen, die Glühwürmchen, Erdhummeln, und unzählichen Grashüpfer...  Die Bremsen lass ich weg, grrrr.....

Und dank dem Teich hoffen wir dass noch mehr fleigendes, laufendes und kriechendes Getier vorbeikommt...

Gruß, Arne


----------



## Tanny (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo Daufi, 

 ja, Kunstnester machen immer Sinn 

Du müsstest zunächst schauen, welche Schwalben bei Euch brüten. 
Wenn es Mehlschwalben sind, dann mindestens ein Zweierset "Mehlschwalbennester" ganz oben unter 
dem __ Giebel anbringen (besoonders Mehlschwalben brüten sehr hoch). 
Die Nester müssen ganz dicht  einem Dachüberstand sitzen, so dass sie oben kein Spiel mehr haben 
(Mehlschwalbennester haben den Zugang schräg von vorne). 

Wenn es Rauchschwalben sind, die brüten unter Dächern oder in frei zugänglichen Gebäuden. 
Die Rauchschwalbennester sind Einzelnester und oben offen. 

Sie bringt man z.B. unter einem Carportdach an. 
Eine knappe Handbreit unter der Decke und an der Rückseite eine Wand oder ein Balken. 
Die Lage muss zugfrei sein. 
Wenn der Platz richtig und gut gewählt ist, wird es angenommen - sonst bauen sie zwei meter weiter selbst 

Wenn ein Schwalbenpaar selbst baut, ist es sinnvoll, wenn sie schon brüten, den Zeitpunkt abzuwarten, wo 
der brütende Vogel sein nest verlässt, um ein Stündchen Futter zu fassen und dann von unten ein kleines Brett als 
Stütze unter das Nest zu setzen, damit es nicht abstürzen kann. 

Das Brett muss aber so schmal sein, dass sich kein Räuber (anderer Vogel z.B.) dort hinsetzen kann. 

Ein größeres Kotbrett muss mindestens 50 cm tiefer sitzen.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## PeterBoden (8. Aug. 2015)

Es ist schön hier mitzulesen.
Ich darf euch einen aktuellen Link aus meinem Heimatort präsentieren, nicht nur für eine moralische Unterstützung. 
Hier ist er: http://www.nnz-online.de/news/news_lang.php?ArtNr=174881


----------



## Tanny (8. Aug. 2015)

ein toller Bericht, Peter

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
wir waren in Breitnau auf ein Bauernhof in Urlaub.
Und was hatte ich vor meiner __ Nase wenn ich auf den Balkon saß? Richtig!
Eine Ganze Menge Schwalben, so an die 50 Flieger. Ein paar Nester gab es im Stall, ein paar anderen rund ums Haus. Aber ein Nest befand sich direkt unter den Dach ( mit Seiteneingang), so das ein Beobachten der Fütterung möglich war.
Für die Altvögel war ich etwas zu nah. Also setzte ich mich morgens früh eingewickelt in einer Decke mit meinen Kaffee 2m weiter und durfte dafür bei der Fütterung zusehen. Leider waren wir unterweg als die Jungvögel ausgeflogen sind( jedemal, denn das ging in drei Etappen). Aber man konnte ganz gut den Unterschied beim __ Fliegen sehen, wer Alttier oder Jungvogel war.
Aber das Beste war, ich hatte diesen Urlaub* nicht einen einzigen Mückenstich*!!!!!like Dank der Schwalben!! Ich bin sonst zerstochen wie S..... und fast blutarm, aber diesmal nicht.
Egal ob wir auf den Balkon saßen oder unterwegs waren. Wo die Schwalben waren, gab es keine Stechviecher. Allein dafür gehören diese Tiere geschützt und geliebt!!!
Und wie geschickt und elegant die das hinbekommen. Woh!  

Bei uns gibt es keine Schwalben, aber ich würde hier auch noch Kunstnester aufhängen, um diese Tiere Nistmöglichkeiten zu geben.

Ja, diese kleinen zarten Dinger kann man echt schnell ins Herz schließen.

 Deinen Einsatz schätze ich  jetzt noch mehr. 
Bitte mach weiter so.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2015)

das ist ja klasse Susanne.
 ja, den Schwalben kann ich auch den ganzen Tag zuschauen und zuhören.
Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie sozial, gesprächig und fürsorglich die Kleinen sind.

Hier ist es übrigens genau so:
obwohl ich überall Miniteich, Tümpel und andere Wasserstellen mit Millionen Stechviehlarven drin habe, haben wir
absolut keine Mückenbelastung - selbst wenn wir abends mit Licht draußen sitzen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (10. Aug. 2015)

Nur mal so als Frage nebenbei, in welche Himmelsrichtung sind die Nester besser angebracht? 

LG René


----------



## Küstensegler (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo René,

bei Rauchschwalben ist das eher egal, da sie unter Dach ihre Nester bauen (Stall, Carport o.ä.).
Bei Mehlschwalben ist das anders. Hier sollte das Kunstnest an der wetterabgeandten Seite angebracht werden
(bei uns in der Regel im Osten). Dabei sollte dann darauf geachtet werden, es mõglichst dicht am Dachrand anzubringen.
Also möglichst geschützt. Auch sollte man beachten, dass darunter eine Menge Vogelmist angehäuft wird.
Ein Schwalbennest über einer Tür ist keine gute Idee. 
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2015)

Heute gab es hier einen Neuzugang....

Vormittags erhielt ich einen Anruf einer Dame aus der Nähe von Burg/Dith.

Sie hat eine Rauchschwalbe eingesammelt, die vermutlich gegen ein Fenster geflogen und/oder Bekanntschaft
mit einer Katze gemacht hat.

Die Schwalbe hat einen hängenden Flügel und kann nicht mehr __ fliegen.
Sie sei von diesem Jahr, aber schon selbständig.

Nachmittags wurde mir die kleine Schwalbe gebracht.
Ich schätze das Alter genau so ein, wie es beschrieben wurde.

Die Schwalbe machte keinen schwachen Eindruck, aber ihr geht es mit Sicherheit nicht gut,
denn sonst wäre sie nicht so extrem ruhig, wenn man sie in die Hand nimmt.

Der linke Flügel hängt - das schien mir aber nicht so dramatisch, dass ich an einen Bruch denken würde.
Ich glaube da eher an eine Verrenkung/Blockade.

Mehr Sorge machte mir ihr Schwanz.
Den ließ sie ganz ungewöhnlich hängen und "trug" ihn nur ab und an.

Da sie in ihrem Alter nicht mehr mal eben so mit der Pinzette zum Fressen gebracht
werden kann,  wie ein kleiner Nestling, wollte ich, um ihr unnötigen Stress zu ersparen,
 erstmal wissen, ob es Sinn macht, der Schwalbe eine Chance zu geben.

Darum bin ich mit ihr zunächst zu meinem Tierarzt gefahren.
Er schätzte die Flügelgeschichte ebenso ein, wie ich.
Der Schwanz ist deutlich in beide Richtungen überbeweglich.

Da sie aber gelegentlich den Schwank kurzfristig trägt und sonst einen relativ fitten Eindruck macht,
meinte mein TA, er würde es versuchen, sie zu päppeln und zu schauen, ob sie sich regeneriert.

Vielleicht ist es mit Glück "nur" eine starke Überdehnung.

Also nahm ich sie wieder mit nach Hause.

Sunny s "Schlafstange" kam wieder zum Einsatz.
Unten in den Korb legte ich Heu, dann setzte ich sie auf die Stange.

Es zeigte sich aber schon innerhalb einiger Minuten, dass sie nicht lange in der Lage sein würde,
da oben mit dem verletzten Schwanz die Balance zu halten - das kostete einfach zu viel Kraft.

Also habe ich eine Stange aus dem Vogelkäfig unten im Heu installiert, so dass sie mit ihren Füssen in
natürlicher Haltung auf einer Stange sitzen kann, aber gleichzeitig ihr Hinterteil auf dem Heu
aufliegt und ihr so Halt gibt.

Zwei Stunden habe ich mit einem lebenden Schuster (Schnake) versucht, sie zum Fressen zu animieren.
Sie hielt aber nur die Augen geschlossen und ignorierte das.

Da sie in einer Nacht ohne Futter nicht verhungern wird und wir nicht wissen, ob sie unerkannte
 innere Verletzungen hat, habe ich heute nichts gefüttert.

Sie bekam lediglich mehrmals etwas Flüssigkeit in Form von Traumeel auf die Schnabelkante, was sie
auch "runterkaute".

Jetzt sitzt sie im Esszimmer neben Marco und Polo und schläft.

Wenn sie die Nacht überlebt und es ihr morgen nicht schlechter geht, als heute, können wir
wohl zumindest davon ausgehen, dass sie keine gravierenden inneren Verletzungen hat.

Dann steht morgen "Futter fassen üben" an.
Da zähle ich dann auf die "Mithilfe" von Marco und Polo 

Dann kommt es "nur" noch darauf an, dass ihr Schwanz wieder stabil wird.......

...und das ist der kleine "Unglücksrabe":


----------



## jolantha (11. Aug. 2015)

Sieht ja wirklich ein bißchen unglücklich aus, die Kleine 
Drück ihr die Daumen .


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2015)

Armes Hascherl.


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Aug. 2015)

... Daumen gedrückt, dass sie sich berappelt
und bald als einer von Deinen vielen Schützlingen
wieder munter ihre Kreise zieht.


----------



## Tanny (11. Aug. 2015)

das kleine Schwälbchen hat die Nacht überstanden und war
heute morgen ich würde sagen relativ "unverändert".

Ich habe sie "Kami" (von Kamikaze) getauft...wegen des Fensterfluges....

"Kami" hat ja die Nacht in dem Körbchen mit Sunny s Sitzstange in direkter Nachbarschaft
zu Marco und Polo auf dem Esszimmertisch verbracht.

Das hat auch super geklappt.

Morgens habe ich dann Marco und Polo nach draußen in ihren
 Kleintierkäfig auf der Diele gebracht.

Als ich ca 15 Minuten später zurück ins Esszimmer kam, war Kami aus dem Korb gehüpft und
hockte nur gefährlich wankend auf der Tischkante.

ich konnte sie mir gerade noch schnappen, bevor sie abgestürzt wäre.

Also habe ich mir gedacht, ich setze sie mit ihrem Körbchen neben Marco und Polo auch in
das Kleintiergehege.

   

Das funktionierte anfangs  offensichtlich gut.

Als ich ca 30 Minuten später von der Grashüpferjagd zurück kam, bot sich mir
dieses Bild:

   

Kami hat sich irgendwie aus ihrem Nest in das Nest von Marco und Polo befördert.

Da dachte ich noch "super" - sie hat sich Gesellschaft gesucht - alles gut.

leider blieb sie auch da nicht lange.....eine Stunde später sass sie schon wieder woanders
im Gehege.

Da diese viele Bewegung - zumal sie auch unausbalanciert hüpft und dabei gelegentlich auf dem
Rücken landete und nur unter großer Anstrengung wieder auf die Beine kam - ihren Beschwerden
eher nicht dienlich ist, habe ich sie schweren Herzens in einen rundum mit einem riesen Badelaken
abgehängten Vogelbauer ins Esszimmer gesetzt.

Jetzt hat sie nur Licht von oben und in dem Vogelkäfig ein Schwalbenkunstnest mit Heu.

Aber genau das scheint ihr im Moment gut zu tun.

Sie hockt in dem Kunstnest, versucht gar nicht, sich von dort weg zu bewegen und wirkt
deutlich entspannter, als am Tag zuvor.

Leider frisst sie noch nicht selbst und freiwillig.

Aber während sie heute morgen beim Füttern noch richtig heftig mit dem Schnabel gesperrt hat,
hat sie heute Abend schon vergleichsweise wenig Widerstand gezeigt und relativ schnell den
Schnabel dann doch aufgemacht und die __ Fliegen geschluckt.

Die Fliegen habe ich immer in Wasser gebadet, in welchem ich ein paar Kügelchen
Tendo Allium von Wala aufgelöst habe, da ja der Verdacht einer Überdehnung vorliegt.

Da ich sie zum Füttern sowieso in die Hand nehmen muss, habe ich nach dem Füttern immer
vorsichtig ein wenig "Hand auflegen" (natürlich nur den Finger)  am Flügel und am Schwanz gemacht.

Sie schien es zu genießen, denn sie entspannte dabei immer gut.
Ich hatte ein wenig den Eindruck, dass sie Flügel und Schwanz gegen Abend schon minimal
besser trägt.

Das mag aber auch Einbildung sein.

Ich denke, erst die nächsten Tage werden zeigen, wohin die Reise geht....


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Aug. 2015)

toi, toi, toi....
ich 'fiebere' regelrecht mit Dir,
dass sich Deine kleinen Patienten auch ja erholen!


----------



## lotta (12. Aug. 2015)

Ich fiebere ebenso mit und drücke die Daumen, dass alles gut verläuft.

Besonders die "Frisur" von Marco und Polo finde ich sehr apart


Kirstin
ich lese Deine Berichte mit viel Freude und meist mit einem Schmunzeln auf den Lippen.
Du beschreibst alles so plastisch, lebendig
und mit einem ganz besonderem Charme.
Danke dafür
Bine


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Besonders die "Frisur" von Marco und Polo finde ich sehr apart


Ja, die hat was


----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2015)

...ja, ja....wir haben hier einen ganz besonderen Vogelfrisör 

Kami wird "wacher" und an ihrer Umwelt interessierter...aber an ihren Beschwerden hat sich
noch nichts nennenswert geändert. 

Allerdings hat sie sich kurz unter den Flügeln geputzt, als ich ihr den Schwanz abgestützt habe und gleichzeitig
beide Flügel etwas ausgebreitet "hoch" hielt.

(Das mache ich täglich mehrmals für je ca. 1 Minute, damit sich durch die Immobilität keine
Bänder, Sehnen, Muskeln verkürzen)

Wenn sie sich zwischenzeitlich nicht verschlechtert, werde ich meine Ostheopathin nach ihrem Urlaub ansprechen,
ob sie die Kleine mal behandeln kann, denn ich denke, ohne Mobilisation wird das nicht richtig was. .

Dafür hatte ich vorhin den "Supergau"....


nachdem ich die Kleinen und Kami versorgt hatte und so gemütlich beim Kaffee sitze, krabbelt mir da eine Milbe über
die Hand 

Mein erster Gedanke war: Hilfe!!!! - ich habe Milben im Hühnerstall.

....Aber der Stall ist zum Glück sauber!!!

Mittlerweile stellte ich fest, dass es überall krabbelte, wo ich Kami hatte 

Kami hat Milben mitgebracht!!!!  ....
...jetzt habe ich erstmal Kami,  Marco und Polo, die Ställe/Nester etc. sauber gemacht und mit Kieselgur eingepudert und mich
von Kopf bis Fuss mit dem Staubsauger abgesaugt.

IST DAS EKLIG!!!!!

...jetzt krabbelt mir immer noch alles - aber da ist nichts mehr - dass ist Einbildung....

Ich fürchte, wenn die Vögel mein Esszimmer verlassen haben, werde ich nicht umhin kommen,
Esszimmer und Küche mit einem Fogger zu behandeln, damit sich da nicht heimlich still und leise
irgendwelche Milbennester entwickeln 

...manche Dinge muss man wirklich nicht haben


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2015)

Ach mensch, Kirstin! Das haste wirklich nicht verdient! !
ich hoffe, Du kriegst sie alle bis auf die letzte weg und wirst nicht noch für Deine Aufopferung bestraft. ..
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2015)

...tja, wie heisst es so schön: "die Strafe folgt auf den Fuss" 

Absolutes Grundgesetz bei der Wildtieraufnahme lautet:

"untersuche jedes Tier als erstes auf __ Parasiten, bevor Du es "aufnimmst" und behandel es dagegen, wenn
Du welche findest...."


....aber wie mit allem im Leben:

Wenn etwas zu lange gut geht, vernachlässigt man die einfachsten Vorsorgemaßnahmen ......

....die werde ich schon wieder los - es ist eben nur extrem nervig und eklig......


----------



## Tanny (12. Aug. 2015)

Bei Kami bin ich immer noch unsicher, in welche Richtung sich das alles entwickeln wird.

Bei manchen Fütterungen habe ich den Eindruck, es geht richtig, richtig bergauf und sie ist
sehr gut drauf, dann wieder eine Fütterung, wo sie den Eindruck macht, dass es ihr gar nicht gut geht
und ich sogar überlege, ob es besser ist, sie zu erlösen.......

...und dann komme ich 20 Minuten später wieder und sie wirkt wieder völlig interessiert an ihrer
Umgebung und, als ob sie sich bereits besser bewegen kann.....

Fressen tut sie immer noch nicht selbständig.

ich denke, wenn sie damit anfängt, dann kann ich das als echtes Zeichen werten,
dass es bergauf geht.

Im Moment steht das nach meinem Gefühl aber noch sehr auf der Kippe.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich heute beschlossen, dass ich, sollte ich den Eindruck gewinnen, dass
sie nicht mehr will oder dass sie "aufgibt" oder dass es irgendwie schlechter wird,
ich sie erlösen werde......

....scchwer zu erklären - vieles spielt sich eher "gefühlt" ab, als dass man es in Bild und Wort
wiedergeben könnte.....

Heute Abend bei der letzten Fütterung wirkte sie wieder entspannt und irgendwie "zufrieden"........


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo an alle geneigten Mitleser,

ich darf an dieser Stelle einmal vor Tanny den Hut ziehen. So etwas kommt bei mir nicht jeden Tag vor.

Es ist eine Ehre für mich, hier lesen zu können und vor allen Dingen mit Tanny kommunizieren zu dürfen.

Danke.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2015)

moin Kirstin,
autsch.... Milben... braucht man wie 'en Loch im Kopp'.
Toi, toi, toi dass Du das 'Viehzeug' wirklich schnell wieder los wirst.
Ich wunderte mich auch, dass Du nicht gleich als erstes nach __ Parasiten geschaut hast,
aber wie Du schon schriebst: wenn etwas zu lange gut geht, wird man manchmal etwas 'laxer',
das rächt sich dann doch irgendwann.
Nur gut, dass Du dann gleich gehandelt hast.
Viel Glück mit Kami weiterhin!


----------



## Tanny (13. Aug. 2015)

Danke Peter 


Kami  ist letzte Nacht gestorben.........

Wie ich gestern schon schrieb, wirkte sie abends auf mich entspannt und ruhig.

Genau so saß sie heute morgen da - gleiche Haltung, gleicher Platz - als ob sie einfach eingeschlafen ist.

Vielleicht war sie gestern Abend schon im Gehen?

Ich glaube, dass es besser für sie war.....und ganz ehrlich bin ich dankbar, dass
Sie mir die Entscheidung abgenommen hat, denn die Entscheidung, einen Zögling
zu erlösen ist immer sehr schwer und es dann zu tun ist auch nicht leichter.....

Ich war ja gestern schon hin und hergerissen - und irgendwie hatte ich nicht dieses Gefühl:
"Es wird gut - sie schafft es", was ich sonst meistens bei den Zöglingen habe, wenn sie die
ersten ein oder zwei Nächte überlebt haben.

Heute Morgen habe ich Kami noch mal ganz genau abgetastet - da ich ihr keine Schmerzen
mehr zufügen konnte, konnte ich diesbezüglich "mehr zugreifen".

Die Flügel und die Schwanzwirbelsäule waren definitiv nicht gebrochen.
Alle Knochen waren stabil, die Wirbel sassen alle so zusammen, wie sie sollten.

Aber am Brustkorb unter dem Flügel relativ weit oben in der Mitte konnte ich eine kleine Spitze unter
der Haut fühlen.

Ich vermute, sie hat sich am Brustkorb irgend einen Knochen gebrochen, der verlagert war.

Ich habe sie nicht mehr aufgemacht, um meine Vermutung zu bestätigen - es war auch so klar, dass
da etwas nicht stimmte.

Insofern hätte das vermutlich ohnehin nicht anständig verheilen können - und dann noch so, dass sie
damit als Zugvogel eine Chance hat.

Vielleicht wusste Kami das längst und hat deswegen nicht freiwillig gefressen.

....schade, dass es so schlimm war - ich hätte ihr gerne geholfen, wieder losfliegen zu können.......


----------



## lotta (13. Aug. 2015)

Oh Kirstin,
das mit Kami tut mir sehr leid...

Toll hingegen finde ich, wie Du sie/ihn die letzten Tage und Stunden sanft begleitet hast.

Es hat zwar an dem letztendlichen Sterben nicht wirklich etwas geändert,
doch denke ich dass sie eben so, entspannt gehen konnte.

Viel Kraft wünsche ich Dir,
trotzdem immer wieder neue Hoffnung zu haben 
und mit diesem Feingefühl und Engagement weiter zu machen.

Gruß Bine


----------



## jolantha (14. Aug. 2015)

Kirstin, das macht mich auch traurig, 
aber es ist auch gut, daß die Natur so manches von alleine regelt, 
auch wenn man es erst einmal nicht wahrhaben will . 
Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie schwer es einem fällt, ein Tier zu erlösen.


----------



## soli (14. Aug. 2015)

Das tut mir sehr leid! Ich hätte es Kami gewünscht, dass sie es schafft. Aber manchmal soll es nicht sein. Ich kann verstehen, dass du dich auch irgendwie erleichtert fühlst, dass du nicht selber eingreifen musstest. So weißt du, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast!


----------



## Daufi (14. Aug. 2015)

Das ist traurig, aber bestimmt besser so....
Sie ist bestimmt einfach eingeschlafen..., und fliegt jetzt wieder woanders....


----------



## Tanny (17. Aug. 2015)

Heute Abend sind diese vier zu mir gekommen:

       

Sie stammen aus Bayern.

Das Nest mit diesen fast fertigen Jungschwalben ist in einem Stall von der Decke gestürzt.

Ca zwei Tage lang haben die Finder vergeblich versucht, die Schwalbeneltern dazu zu animieren, ihre Kleinen
wieder anzunehmen.

Zuletzt wurde gestern Abend ein Nestersatz dort angebracht, wo zuvor das alte Nest hing und
die Kleinen wanderten da rein.

Bis heute am späten Vormittag waren die Eltern immer noch nicht am Nest zum Füttern.

Da die Finderin gerade zu Besuch in Bayern war und heute zurück nach HH fahren wollte,
hat sie die Kleinen mitgenommen und mir gebracht.

Das hatten wir gestern telefonisch so besprochen, dass versucht wird,
ob die Eltern die Kleinen nicht doch noch annehmen und wenn das nicht klappt,
die Finderin mir die Kleinen heute Abend bringen kann.......

.,....tja, und da sind sie 

Ich glaube, dass es höchstens noch ein paar Tage dauert, bis sie __ fliegen.
Bis dahin muss ich versuchen, sie so ausreichend auf mich zu prägen,
dass sie zum Füttern auch draußen zu mir kommen.

Die vier machen einen topfitten Eindruck und sind richtig kernig - beste Voraussetzungen also, um
die vier erfolgreich in die Freiheit zu bringen. 

...und jetzt kann ich zusehen, wie ich die vier nenne.......


----------



## Tanny (17. Aug. 2015)

...ach ja, und das habe ich über die ganze Aufregung ganz vergessen:

die zweite Brut von Sunny und Pummelchen scheint seit gestern geschlüpft zu sein - die zwei füttern fleissig


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Aug. 2015)

moin Kirstin,
neue Pflegis... toi, toi, toi!
Und eine 2. Brut auch noch, wollen wir hoffen, dass dieses Mal alles gut geht.
Bin schon gespannt auf die Fortsetzung Deines Berichts.


----------



## bekamax (18. Aug. 2015)

Hi, ich hoffe, dir gehen nicht bald die Zimmer aus....


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2015)

Eins ist auf jeden Fall sicher: Langeweile wird bei Dir bestimmt nicht aufkommen.


----------



## jolantha (18. Aug. 2015)

Haste schon Namen ??
Tick, Trick, Track und Tuck


----------



## Seli (18. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Kerstin,
Ich fand es gestern wirklich unglaublich schön auf deinem Hof und in dem Zuhause von vielen Tieren  
Ich habe die Internetseite noch nicht so ganz verstanden und dachte mir ich schreibe nun einen Beitrag und hoffe du kannst ihn lesen 
Wie geht es denn den lieben vier rauchschwalben? Ich hab sie heute schon ein klein bisschen vermisst  
Du gibst ihnen ein so tolles Zuhause und darüber bin ich dir so dankbar! 
Ich wünsche dir mit den Piepmätzen ganz viel Spaß  
Liebe Grüße Seli
Ps: die kleinste hatte ich Lisel genannt


----------



## Tanny (18. Aug. 2015)

@jolantha
 Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber Tick, Trick und Track war mein Gedanke heute morgen,
als ich nach Elmshorn fuhr, für die drei Großen   und für die Kleine hatte ich an Daisy gedacht....
....aber, da
@Seli ihr schon den schönen Namen Lisel gegeben hat, heissen die vier also
Tick, Trick und Track mit Lisel 

 Seli, schön, dass Du Dich angemeldet hast und es freut mich, dass es Dir hier gefallen hat 

Nun zum Bericht:

Die 4 Schwälbchen haben die erste Nacht hier gut überstanden.
Heute morgen waren sie erstmal zurückhaltend, als sie mich sahen und überlegten vermutlich,
was wohl mein Erscheinen zu bedeuten hat. 

Als der erste aber sein Futtertier schnappte und begann, zu betteln, stimmten alle anderen sofort ein und
von da an konnte ich die Wohnung nicht mehr betreten, ohne, dass ich von einem Bettelkonzert
begrüßt wurde. 

Nach der Fütterung habe ich mir die vier erstmal genau angeschaut.

Seli sagte mir ja gestern schon, dass das eine Küken jünger zu sein scheint und auch weiter weg von
den anderen dreien gefunden wurde.

Ich schätze Lisel bis zu eine Woche jünger ein, als die anderen.
Sie wird also aus einem anderen Nest gefallen sein.

..aber sie lässt sich von den Großen nicht die "Butter vom Brot nehmen" 

Wie ich das nachher regeln werde, weiss ich noch nicht.

Erstmal sitzen die vier zusammen im Nest, betteln, was das Zeug hält, fressen wie die Scheunendrescher
und scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen.

Bei den drei T´s vermute ich, dass sie bereits in den nächsten Tagen ihre ersten Flugversuche machen werden.

Da sie bis dahin vermutlich noch nicht genug auf mich geprägt sind, um zu riskieren,
sie auf der Diele __ fliegen zu lassen,
 (Sunny und Pummelchen würden sie ja auch jeden Fall angreifen und ich denke nicht,
dass die drei dann bei mir Schutz suchen würden),
werde ich, wenn sie erste Andeutungen von Flugversuchen machen,
sie erstmal zu Marco und Polo ins Vogelzimmer befördern, damit sie dort sicher starten und landen lernen.

Je nachdem, wie zuverlässig sie mich dann auch zum Futter fassen etc. anfliegen,
werde ich dann entscheiden, ob wir die weiteren Flugübungen auf die Diele verlegen können.

Lisel werde ich erst mal im Nest bei den anderen lassen und nur zurück ins Haus holen,
falls sie vorzeitig (also bevor sie überhaupt flugfähig ist)
versuchen sollte, das Nest ebenfalls zu verlassen.

Denn ich glaube nicht, dass sie die Differenz zu den anderen aufholen
wird - auch wenn sie immer etwas mehr Futter bekommt, als die drei Ts.

Soweit die Pläne aus heutiger Sicht.......mal schauen, was draus wird oder ob die vier andere
Pläne haben und mir einen "Strich durch die Rechnung" machen.

Auch hier:
Fotos gibt es morgen - Begründung findet ihr im Bericht zu Marco und Polo


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2015)

Guten Morgen, Kirstin
War ja auch naheliegend mit den drei T´s 
Ein " Gefällt mir " Klick ist eigentlich immer zu wenig, um auszudrücken, wie toll wir Alle Deine Bemühungen finden. 
( Ich glaube, die Anderen geben mir da recht )
Dafür hier ein großes, dickes " Danke " Bussi aus der Ferne


----------



## Seli (19. Aug. 2015)

Hallo liebe Kirstin  
Ih habe mich riesig über deine Nachricht gefreut und freue mich noch viel mehr das du dich den kleinen T's angekommen hast. 
Echt ist wirklich sehr unglaublich was du für die Tiere alles macht! Ich bewundere dein Tun und freue mich auf weitere Beiträge von dir! )


----------



## Tanny (19. Aug. 2015)

die 3Ts und Lisel haben auch ihre 2. Nacht gut überstanden.

nachdem sich einer von den 3 Ts heute morgen schon mal ans Nest gehängt und seine Flügel
ausgeschlagen hat, habe ich überlegt, dass es vielleicht schlauer ist,
die vier schon mal ins Vogelzimmer zu Marco und Polo umzusiedeln.

Also habe ich alle 6 Vögel nach meinem Großeinkauf im Futterhaus (siehe Bericht bei Marco und Polo)
erstmal satt abgefüttert und dann das Nest rüber getragen. 

Da ich oben an der Wand keine sichere Befestigungsmöglichkeit für das Schwalbennest habe,
habe ich es auf dem Vogelbauer platziert.

( im Herbst, wenn ich keine Vögel erschrecken kann, werde ich mal einen Bohrer zur Hand nehmen und
dort ein paar Kunstnester an die Wände bauen).

Die Schwälbchen haben erst große Augen gemacht, aber dann fanden sie es auch sehr schnell sehr
spannend dort. 

Auf jeden Fall haben sie sofort angefangen zu betteln und schauen sich das Treiben von Marco und Polo
genau so interessiert an, wie die __ Fliegen, die da durch den Raum surren.

Abgesehen davon läuft da ja auch noch die Vogel CD - das hat natürlich was....
....und ist viel spannender, als mein langweiliges Eßzimmer.

Wenn sie sich dort den Tag über wohl fühlen und es nicht noch Probleme mit den Bachstelzen gibt,
werde ich sie auch über Nacht dort lassen - sonst ziehen sie nachts erstmal noch zurück ins Eßzimmer.

Und hier die Fotos von den vieren nach ihrem Umzug:


----------



## Tanny (19. Aug. 2015)

Eben bekam ich einen Anruf aus dem Containerhafen in Hamburg.
Die haben da auf der Brücke eines Containerschiffes zwei Mauersegler
gefunden.

Die werden mir dann nachher gebracht.....

Ich hoffe mal, da vermutlich auf einem Containerschiff kein Nest sein wird,
dass es zwei sind, die irgendwo auf See erschöpft auf dem Schiff gelandet sind
und nur ein paar Tage Erholung brauchen.

Bin mal gespannt, was das wieder wird.
Mauersegler hatte ich noch nicht - jetzt also erstmal Vorräte jagen - die können gar kein "Fastfood" ab .....


----------



## Tanny (20. Aug. 2015)

So, das hier wird länger - und zweiteilig 

Zunächst zu den 3 Ts und Lisel:

den vieren geht es super.
Einer von den Ts wird denke ich morgen oder am Wochenende seinen ersten Flug wagen.
Er hängt schon immer außen am Nest und flattert ordentlich mit den Flügeln. 

Dann war heute häufig  ein Schwälbchen "verschwunden" - es war von den anderen dreien regelrecht
"untergewühlt" worden und lag unsichtbar unter den anderen Dreien

Zuerst dachte ich, es sei Lisel - war sie aber nicht, es war einer der drei Ts.

Da ich befürchtet, dass der Kleine a) zu kurz kommt und b) evtl. Schäden am Gefieder davon tragen
könnte, habe ich neben dem Nest das ausgediente Nest von Marco und Polo angebracht und
2 Ts da rüber gesetzt und Lisel und den kleinen "untergewühlten" im alten Nest gelassen, weil ich dachte,
so haben sie alle mehr Platz...

.......und was war? ....als ich eine halbe Stunde später wieder kam, saßen alle vier in dem alten Marco und Polo Nest

Scheint also wohl nicht so schlimm gewesen zu sein 

Lisel hat etwas aufgeholt und ist nur noch geringgradig von den anderen zu unterscheiden 

....und auch hier: Fotos gibt s morgen - heute war absolut keine Zeit - und der Grund waren die:

         

angekündigt waren zwei, gekommen sind drei Mauersegler 

Da ich Mauersegler noch nie hatte, aber weiss, dass sie sehr speziell in ihren Bedürfnissen sind,
habe ich schon bevor sie ankamen bei der Mauerseglerklinik in Frankfurt angerufen, um zu erfragen, ob
sie optimalerweise jemanden in meinem Umfeld kennen, der auf Mauersegler spezialisiert ist und sonst
mir Rat geben können, was zu beachten ist.

Kernaussage war:
"wenn sie unter 35 g wiegen, sind sie in akuter Lebensgefahr und müssen innerhalb kürzester
Zeit an den Tropf, sonst würden sie sterben"

Außerdem gäbe es in HH eine Tierärztin, die sich (privat) auf die Aufzucht von Mauerseglern
spezialisiert hat.

Ich da angerufen: die TÄ ist im Urlaub 

Also erstmal auf die Segler gewartet - die dann ankamen 
...und ich habe sie erstmal, da sie sich sehr kalt anfühlten, unter die Wärmeplatte gesetzt und
zuvor hatte ich schon ausreichend Futtertiere gefangen.

Dann rief mich die Hamburger TÄ aus ihrem Urlaub an (die Klinik hatte sie informiert und ihr meine
Nummer gegeben).

Sie meinte dasselbe, wie die in der Klinik: die drei müssen sofort an den Tropf, sonst
würden sie es nicht schaffen  - ob ich sie nach Flensburg bringen könne oder wir
uns in der Mitte treffen können.....

Das war aber unmöglich.
Ich musste auch die kleinen Racker im Vogelzimmer versorgen, die Hunde wollten Futter,
die Hühner mussten noch versorgt werden .... ich hätte mich einfach nicht für mehrere Stunden ins
Auto schwingen können.

Also liess ich mir von der TÄ erklären, was ich als Notversorgung tun kann und sie wollte versuchen, für den nächsten Tag einen Transport zu organisieren.

Ach ja, die Kleinen wogen bei ihrer Ankunft 24, 26 und 28 g........

Ich habe dann die GANZE letzte Nacht ununterbrochen bis 4 Uhr morgens immer reihum ein Futtertier verabreicht
(was nicht so einfach ist, da die Mauersegler zwangsernährt werden musste - also jeder Segler dauerte so 10 Minuten)

Um 6 Uhr ginge s dann wieder weiter (vorher hatte ich Nachschub an Futter erjagt).

Irgendwann im Laufe des Vormittags, als ich von den anderen Vögel zurück kam,
vermisste ich dann einen Segler unter der Wärmeplatte 
ich suchte das ganze Esszimmer ab und erst, als mein Blick unter die Decke wanderte, entdeckte ich ihn ganz oben an der
Gardinenstange.

Ich habe ihn mir mittels Leiter runter geholt, und er wollte gleich wieder losfliegen.

Er und der 2. Segler waren plötzlich extrem unruhig und stressten sich fürchterlich mit der "Gefangenschaft"

Da wir (endlich) einen wunderschönen, sonnig warmen, windstillen Tag hatten und die Luft voller Insekten war,
würden sie draußen keine Probleme mit der Jagd haben.

Also bin ich mit dem ersten Segler  raus und habe ihn auf der ausgestreckten Hand einfach sitzen lassen.
Er schaute sich eine Weile den Himmel an und dann hob er ab und flog flüssig hoch und entschwand
über das Hausdach 

Mit dem 2. lief es genau so. 

Später am Tag haben wir beide noch 2 x gesehen wie sie über den Weiden und um die hohen Bäume flogen.

Ich vermute, dass die Segler (es waren junge Segler) bei dem heftigen Wetter der letzten
Tage (Dauerregen, Kälte) einfach kein Futter fanden und durchgefroren und erschöpft gelandet sind und die Nacht mit Wärmeplatte und durchgehend frische Insekten dafür
gesorgt haben, dass sie sich erholen konnten.

Nr. 3 war der leichteste und war beim Füttern von Anfang an am schwierigsten und machte auch sonst einen
schwächeren Eindruck.
Er wollte zwar auch gerne los und war unruhig, aber bei ihm hatte ich kein gutes Gefühl.

Da mein Bruder heute Abend nach Flensburg hoch fahren wollte, sollte er den
Segler mit zu der TÄ nehmen, damit Sie sich um den kleinen Kümmerer adäquat kümmern kann.

Bis zum Abend habe ich den Kleinen alle 30 Minuten gefüttert und dann Abends nochmal richtig satt gemacht,
damit er seine Weiterreise gut übersteht.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass auch der Kleine sich gut erholt.
Gehört habe ich noch nichts, aber ich denke, ich werde noch einen Bericht bekommen.

Nachdem der Kleine heute weg war und ich die anderen noch gefüttert hatte, habe ich erstmal genüsslich
einen Kaffee getrunken und mir was zu essen gemacht....und jetzt bin ich total erschossen....und werde wohl
ganz bald ins Bett fallen


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2015)

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Hut ab vor soviel Engagement!


----------



## Finalein (21. Aug. 2015)

kann mich dem nur anschließen!!!


----------



## bekamax (21. Aug. 2015)

Ich auch. Aber bitte achte auch auf DEINE Gesundheit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GglG
Karin


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2015)

Kirstin , mal wieder ein ganz dickes " Danke "


----------



## Daufi (21. Aug. 2015)

Kirstin, was machst du eigentlich wenn mal keine Zweiflügler mehr aufzupäppeln sind...? 
Da muss es Dir ja ziemlich langweilig werden...

Ich finde es auch nur toll, und freu mich auf jeden neuen Bericht....


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Kirstin, was machst du eigentlich wenn mal keine Zweiflügler mehr aufzupäppeln sind...?



 Fotos von garten und Tümpeln und Haushalt


----------



## Christine (21. Aug. 2015)

Fotos vom Haushalt - das wäre das Letzte, was ich fotografieren würde


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2015)

So, bevor ich von den 3 Ts und Lisel weiter berichte, möchte ich hier der Vollständigkeit halber
noch etwas zu den Mauerseglern anmerken, insbesondere, falls jemand diesen Thread mal
selbst bei einer Nothilfe in Anspruch nimmt, damit jeder für sich alle Infos hat, um abwägen zu können,
wie er sich in einer Notsituation verhält:

Die TÄ, die ich um Rat gefragt habe, halten es für einen groben Fehler, dass ich die zwei Mauersegler
habe __ fliegen lassen.
Sie seien nicht überlebensfähig ohne Infusion und wenn sie am Abend zuvor so geschwächt waren.
Ihrer Ansicht nach hätte es zwei weiterer Wochen Intensivpflege bedurft.


Ich hatte ja, da ich mich mit Mauerseglern nur soweit auskenne, dass sie sehr speziell und empfindlich sind,
als sie mir angekündigt wurden bei einer Klinik in Mitteldeutschland erkundigt, die mich dann wiederum mit
der Hamburger TÄ in Flensburg in Verbindung brachte.

Da man mich in der Klinik aus Interesse bat, ihnen Fotos und einen kurzen Bericht zu schicken, habe ich das
gestern Abend, nachdem der 3. Segler abgereist war getan und mich gleich noch für die schnelle Hilfe
bedankt.

Heute morgen bekam ich eine dermaßen unverschämte und beleidigende Antwort, die mir die
Gesichtszüge entgleisen ließ......

....das gehört aber nicht hier in diesen Thread.
Falls bei Euch Interesse an der Geschichte ist, lasst es mich wissen, dann berichte ich darüber gerne
näher in der Klönecke "was ich noch sagen wollte".


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2015)

So, und jetzt zu den 3Ts und Lisel:

 die 4 sind richtig quirlig und einer der 3 Ts hat mich heute morgen aus Versehen bei der Fütterung,
weil er so ungeduldig war "angehüpft/geflogen"
 - ich stand ja nur einige cm vom Nest weg. 

Ansonsten hängt er Flügel schlagend immer mal wieder außen an der Nestkante.

Es ist sicherlich nur noch eine Frage von Stunden/Tagen, bis der erste seinen ersten Flug macht 

Ansonsten gibt es von den vieren nichts Neues, außer, dass sie auch Marco und Polo problemlos um Futter
anbetteln, wenn die sich in dem Nest daneben bei der Fütterung bettelnd einreihen 

...und nun endlich aktuelle Fotos von eben:


----------



## Seli (21. Aug. 2015)

Sie sehen wirklich bezaubernd aus  ich bin so froh sie dir gegeben zu haben  DAnke


----------



## Daufi (21. Aug. 2015)

Wer braucht schon einen Haushalt, das ist auch so eine neumodische Erfindung...
Wir Männer kennen den überhaupt nicht...
Einfach mal die Füße hochlegen...

Also ich würde die Geschichte gerne hören...

Liebe Grüße Linus


----------



## bekamax (21. Aug. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ....das gehört aber nicht hier in diesen Thread.
> Falls bei Euch Interesse an der Geschichte ist, lasst es mich wissen, dann berichte ich darüber gerne
> näher in der Klönecke "was ich noch sagen wollte".



Ja, bitte.
LG
Karin


----------



## Tanny (21. Aug. 2015)

okay......


----------



## Tanny (23. Aug. 2015)

Die 3 Ts und Lisel lassen sich Zeit mit den ersten Flugversuchen.

Ein paar Mal dachte ich kurz, jetzt versucht es einer - aber er hangelte sich dann doch wieder
ins Nest.

Ansonsten fressen sie gefühlt täglich mehr 

und sie haben sich im Laufe des Nachmittags offensichtlich etwas mit Marco angefreundet. 

Marco fliegt oder hüpft wenn ich zum Füttern komme, sofort zu den Nestern und hockt sich am
Anfang der Reihe daneben und sperrt genau wie die Schwalben den Schnabel auf und wartet geduldig,
bis er an der Reihe ist.

...und die 3 Ts und Lisel benehmen sich, als ob Marco schon immer dazu gehörte

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## Tanny (23. Aug. 2015)

...der erste der 3Ts fliegt 

Der Kleine, der gestern schon immer auf den Ast vor dem Nest kletterte, flog mir heute morgen,
als ich zum ersten mal zum Füttern kam, zusammen mit Marco und Polo auf die Schulter und
hoffte, dadurch schneller Futter zu bekommen 

Von da ab flog er mir jedes Mal entgegen und landete auf meiner Schulter oder meinem Kopf 
....wobei: auf dem Kopf war es mit dem Füttern schwierig 

Der zweite T sass heute häufig auf dem Ast vor dem Nest - ich denke mal, morgen wird er auch __ fliegen 

Jetzt ist es wirklich abenteuerlich, zum Füttern ins Zimmer zu kommen.

Schon an der Tür wird man von bettelnden Vögeln überfallen und ich muss das Futter verdammt gut
schützen, weil es sonst bereits aufgefuttert ist, bevor ich überhaupt drin bin 

Was wirklich klasse ist, ist dass die Schwalben offensichtlich ganz schön viel von Marco und Polo lernen und
sie sich sehr gut verstehen.

Das Jagen lernen und Auswildern wird mit Sicherheit sehr viel leichter ablaufen, als damals bei Sunny oder
Pummelchen.

Da die Schwalben zu viert  sind und irgendwie auch mit den Bachstelzen zusammen, werden sie sicher
keine Stubenhocker werden, sondern schnell und lange zusammen trainieren und so auch alles viel schneller
lernen.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Zeit, wenn ich mit allen raus gehe 

Hier die Fotos von heute:


----------



## jolantha (24. Aug. 2015)

Du meine Güte, jetzt sind diese Kinder auch schon fast erwachsen . 
Die Zeit rennt einfach viel zu schnell


----------



## Tanny (24. Aug. 2015)

@jolantha
...also zu schnell kann das gar nicht gehen 
Es ist auch ganz nett, wenn man dann irgendwann mal wieder Zeit hat, durch den garten zu gehen, zu
schauen, was von der Ernte überhaupt noch übrig ist, mal auszuschlafen, und mal wieder mehr zeit als 5 Minuten
für ein Tässchen  zu haben.......

Wenn sie dann später immer noch mal reinschauen, so wie Spatzi - und sich selbst bedienen bei den Leckerli, freue
ich mich natürlich......aber ich werde mich auch riesig freuen, wenn sie alle erfolgreich selbständig geworden sind
und mich nicht mehr brauchen 


Der zweite "T" fliegt jetzt auch und Nr. 3 hüpft rund ums Nest auf den Ästen rum - er wird sicher morgen __ fliegen 

Aber auch Lisel hat gewaltig aufgeholt - ich glaube, sie wird auch in den nächsten Tagen aus dem Nest kommen -
zumal die anderen natürlich "ziehen".

Die Schwalbe, die als erstes anfing zu fliegen, ist mittlerweile so sicher mit Start und Landung, dass ich,
wenn ich sie allein gehabt hätte, mit ihr schon für weitere Flugübungen raus gegangen wäre.

Ich möchte aber nach Möglichkeit warten, bis alle soweit sind, damit sie zusammen ihren ersten Ausflug machen können.

Ich hoffe, dass das klappen wird.

Bisher zeigt noch keiner der Vögel in irgendeiner Form an, dass er unbedingt raus will und sich da nicht mehr wohl fühlt.

Die "Fütterung der Raubtiere" ist jetzt eine echte Herausforderung.

Sowie ich den Vorraum betrete, ist im Vogelzimmer schon Radau.

Wenn ich dann die Tür öffne, werde ich förmlich überfallen von 4 Vögeln.

Einer landet auf der einen Hand, die die Futterschale hält, einer auf meinem Kopf, der nächste auf der anderen Hand und
der vierte versucht gleich direkt in der Futterschale zu landen und sich selbst zu bedienen ...und die
2, die noch im Nest sitzen, betteln was das Zeug hält und lehnen sich so weit raus, dass einem Angst und Bange wird.

Aber die 6 haben gelernt, dass ich mich nicht davon abbringen lasse, dass alle immer reihum ein Futtertier bekommen.

Also setzen sie sich dann alle auf einen Platz und warten dann brav, bis sie dran sind 

....und ich zähle dann immer mit: 1-6, damit ich nicht aus Versehen einen übergehe

Die Futtertiere ordne ich schon vorher auf der Schale in Reihen a´ 6 Stück an, so dass ich sie mit der Pinzette schnell greifen kann
und damit wirklich jeder die gleiche Vielfalt bekommt.

Also z.B. pro Kopf 3 - 4 Grashüpfer, 3 - 4 Schuster und 3 - 4 Fliegen oder so

Dabei bekommen Marco und Polo die kleinsten Futtertiere, weil ich ihnen im Anschluss immer noch einen Kecher voll
lebendes Wiesenplankton ausschütte, welches sie dann erjagen können.

Sie werden in der Fütterungsrunde nur noch mit von der Pinzette gefüttert, damit es zwischen den Vögeln keinen Krieg gibt.
Eigentlich könnten sie sich schon alles selbst einsammeln 

...und hier die Fotos von heute Abend nach der letzten Fütterung:


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...also zu schnell kann das gar nicht gehen



Kirstin, du hast ja recht, aber ich, als " nur Leser ", gemütlich auf dem Sofa sitzend , werde es bedauern, wenn die Kleinen
alle weg sind, und die Geschichte, ein hoffentlich gutes Ende hat.


----------



## Tanny (25. Aug. 2015)

Juhuuuu!

Sie __ fliegen alle vier!!!!!

Im Vogelzimmer tobt der Bär!

Heute morgen kamen mir neben Marco und Polo drei Schwalben entgegen geflogen.

Heute Mittag war dann auch Lisel dabei  (allein im Nest war wohl nicht so prickelnd  )

Also Lisel hat wirklich gigantisch aufgeholt, auch wenn sie nach wie vor etwas kleiner ist.

Offensichtlich üben sich alle auch schon fleissig im Jagen.

Ich habe neben Schustern, Fliegen und allerlei anderes Wiesenplankton auch 5 Schmetterlinge
mit im Vogelzimmer frei gelassen und als ich eine Stunde später wieder ins Zimmer kam,
flogen da noch gerade mal 2 Schmetterlinge und eine einsame Fliege.

Dafür haben zwei der Ts mir sage und schreibe heute schon das Futter mehrfach  im Flug von der Pinzette geholt

Marco und Polo verstehen sich offensichtlich blendend mit den Schwalben.
Sie sitzen einträchtig zusammen und auch beim Füttern gibt es keine Berührungsängste oder Streitereien.

Lisel und Marco sitzen besonders viel zusammen und haben einmal beim Füttern sogar zusammen in einem Nest gehockt
und hinterher beim Verdauungsschläfchen "gekuschelt" 

Außerdem beobachten die Vögel sich ganz genau:
Marco und Polo haben fasziniert zugeschaut, als sich die Ts das Futter im Flug von der Pinzette holten,
während die Schwalben völlig gebannt zuschauen, wenn Marco und Polo lebende Heimchen durch die
Gehegewanne jagen.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was die voneinander lernen 

Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch ganz doll auf Traumwetter.
Heute ist es draußen stürmisch, es regnet Bindfäden und es ist so kalt, dass ich meine Woll-Winterjacke
rausgeholt habe 

Selbst die Schwalben mit ihren zweiten Bruten (Sunny und Pummelchen und die zwei Brutpaare im Stall)
sitzen resigniert an den Nestern und versuchen gar nicht erst, etwas zu erjagen. 

Wenn dann mal eine ganz kurze Regenpause ist, dann ist der Himmel über dem Hof voll mit Schwalbeneltern, die
ganz schnell wenigstens ein paar Happen für die Kleinen erheischen wollen.

Sowie das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen besser wird - hoffentlich ganz bald -
und draußen wieder viele Schwalben unterwegs sind, werde ich
mit allen 6 Vögeln zusammen rausgehen bzw. die Tür aufmachen und sie raus fliegen lassen.

Da die Schwalben auf jeden Fall draußen regelmäßig zum Futter abholen auf mir landen werden,
 habe ich die Hoffnung, dass auch Marco und Polo dann mitmachen - das würde die Auswilderung
sehr erleichtern, wenn sie sich trauen, auch draußen zu mir zu kommen, wenn sie was brauchen.

Hier sieht man aber auch deutlich, dass es für die Vögel sehr viel vorteilhafter ist, dass sie das alles mit
mehreren lernen.

Sie haben sich so gegenseitig und treiben sich auch gegenseitig an.

Ich denke, dass sie sehr viel schneller selbständig sein werden, als meine Einzelaufzuchten und auch
nicht so oft und so lange immer wieder zurück kommen werden (wenn das Wetter mitspielt).

Stubenhocker werden die 6 bestimmt nicht 

...und hier Fotos von eben.
Ich hatte die kleine Pocketkamera mitgenommen, in der Hoffnung, mal einen "Selfie" beim Futter fassen im Flug
machen zu können - aber das war unmöglich bei dem Gewusel.

Auf dien Fotos sind sie pappensatt abgefüttert - jeder hatte 6 Grashüpfer, 2 Heimchen, 4 Schuster und diverse Fliegen....
....und trotzdem haben sie, wenn sich meine Hand bewegte nochmal, wenn auch etwas "lustloser" gebettelt


----------



## pema (25. Aug. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Selbst die Schwalben mit ihren zweiten Bruten (Sunny und Pummelchen und die zwei Brutpaare im Stall)
> sitzen resigniert an den Nestern und versuchen gar nicht erst, etwas zu erjagen.


So ein wirklich mieses Wetter macht Vogeleltern und  - vor allen Dingen - Jungvögeln das Überleben schwer.
Direkt bei uns an der Terrasse hat ein Amselpaar gebrütet. Erst waren drei Kleine im Nest, dann war es nur noch eines. Es hatte schon ein paar Federn und hat sofort den Schnabel aufgerissen, als ich mal nach dem Rechten sehen wollte.
Dann regnete es sage und schreibe 2,5 Tage (60 Stunden) am Stück hier bei uns. Ohne Unterbrechung und teilweise als Starkregen.
Danach habe ich mich schon gar nicht mehr getraut, nach zu sehen...also musste mein Freund die Leiter anstellen...das letzte Kleine war tot.
petra


----------



## Tanny (25. Aug. 2015)

@pema
Petra, das ist wirklich traurig 

Die Schwalben sind zum Glück noch weit von so einer Situation entfernt.
1. können die Küken normalerweise eine Schlechtwetterphase auch ohne Futter durchaus eine
Weile aushalten (wenn es nicht zu viele Tage werden).
Die Küken verfallen dann in eine Hungerstarre, weil sie dann am  wenigsten Energie verbrauchen
und 2. finden die Vögel zum Glück in den Regenpausen genug, um die Küken nicht hungern zu lassen.
Sie werden dadurch lediglich ein paar Tage später flügge werden.

Allerdings hatte ich es auch mal in dem Jahr, als ich Pummelchen aufzog (2011), wo wir eine
mehr als einwöchige Dauerschlechtwetterphase hatten.

Auf der Diele gab es auch ein Wildschwalbennest.

Die Kleinen verfielen ebenfalls in Hungerstarre und das Wetter wurde und wurde nicht besser.

Als ich dann (durchs Fernglas) sah, dass das erste Küken halb mit dem Kopf aus dem Nest hing,
habe ich eine Leiter angestellt und allen 4 Küken je 3 Heimchen von Pummelchens Futter verpasst.

Die Eltern schauten erst sehr skeptisch, als ich da hochkletterte, aber sie kannten das ja, weil ich es
den ganzen Tag einige Meter weiter genau so mit Pummelchen praktizierte.

Als die Kleinen dann merkten, dass Futter kommt und sie anfingen, zu betteln, haben die Eltern sich
ca. einen Meter entfernt vom Nest hingesetzt und das aufmerksam, aber völlig unaufgeregt beobachtet.

Am übernächsten Tag schlug das Wetter um und die Schwalben konnten wieder jagen.

Alle 4 Küken kamen durch und wurden flügge.
Ich denke mal, diese eine Zwischenfütterung hat ihnen das Leben gerettet.

Aber ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Schwalbenküken in der Woche gestorben sind 

@busyfrank
nein, eine einfache Canon mit Zoom 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (25. Aug. 2015)

So, heute gegen Abend habe ich zumindest mal versucht, den Trubel einzufangen, der herrscht, wenn
ich zum Füttern komme.

Besser gingen die Bilder nicht, weil ich für die Bedienung und das Halten der Kamera
nur eine Hand zur Verfügung hatte, auf der zeitweise dann auch noch ein Vogel saß


----------



## Tanny (26. Aug. 2015)

Das Wetter war heute besser, als gestern, aber immer noch sehr stürmisch und durchwachsen.

Die (Alt)Schwalben waren erst gegen Abend vermehrt am Himmel zu sehen.

Da die Vögel im Vogelzimmer noch nicht maulen, habe ich heute noch alles
beim Alten gelassen.

Das ist mir eigentlich auch recht, da Lisel zwar aus dem Nest ist, man ihr aber anmerkt, dass sie
von der Entwicklung eigentlich noch ein / zwei Tage bräuchte, um wirklich das Nest zu verlassen.

Ihre Flugtechnik sowie die Landungen sind doch noch vergleichsweise unsicher.

Morgen soll es ja noch mal Regen geben und ab Freitag dann super Wetter sein.
Insofern werde ich, falls sich das alles so bestätigt am Freitag die Truppe erstmals
mit der Freiheit vertraut machen.

Ich hoffe, dass wenn das Wetter so super ist, wie angesagt, vielleicht auch
Schwalben aus der Nachbarschaft mit ihren 2. Bruten erste Flugübungen draussen machen.

Dann werden die Altschwalben den Himmel nämlich akriebisch auf Greifvögel absuchen und
sollte sich ein Sperber zeigen, würden sie.erstmal lautstark warnen, was das Zeug hält
und ihn vor allem im Pulk angreifen und vertreiben.

Das wäre natürlich für den ersten Ausflug meiner Truppe ideal.

Ich habe heute einen Glückstag.

Zwei unserer Reitmädels (die Marco und Polo schon als Nestlinge mit gefüttert hatten)
sind aus dem Urlaub zurück und haben heute bis Sonntag ihr Zelt
auf meinem Trailplatz aufgeschlagen.

Jetzt jagen sie fleißig Insekten mit und füttern die immer hungrigen Schnäbel mit wahrer Begeisterung.

Ich habe versucht, mal Fotos zu machen, während die zwei füttern - aber das
war sehr schwierig, weil besonders die Schwalben ständig hin und herfliegen, um zu schauen,
ob sie nicht einem anderen das Futter vorm Schnabel wegklauen können.

Die Schwalben landen wirklich überall - was das Füttern schwierig macht, wenn eine Schwalbe
auf der Futterdeckel haltenden Hand sitzt und eine auf der Pinzette haltenden Hand.......

Bis auf Lisel können alle jetzt im Flug von der Pinzette fressen.

Lisel setzt sich zum Füttern am liebsten zurück ins Nest.
Und Marco und Polo kommen nie auf die Hand - sie suchen sich einen Platz in der Nähe der
Futterhand, von wo sie betteln - wobei Marco besonders gerne zu Lisel ins Nest geht 

und was besonders klasse ist:
Marco hat sich das "Futter im Flug von der Pinzette holen" abgeschaut und holt sich seine ersten Happen 
auch im Flug bevor er sich zu Lisel begibt 

Wenn er das Jagen im Flug intensiviert, kann er damit seine Füße entlasten und hat
damit vielleicht die Niesche gefunden,
die er braucht, um draußen auch mit diesen Füssen als __ Bachstelze zu überleben.

Hier die teilweise leider nicht sehr scharf gewordenen Fotos von heute:


----------



## slavina (27. Aug. 2015)

Ich lese hier so unheimlich gerne. Was Du Dir hier für eine Mühe machst. Da muß man mal den Hut ziehen.
Das ist einfach so toll


----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2015)

Heute war absoluter Dauerregen 

es war so heftig, dass all die Schwalbeneltern rundum überhaupt nicht jagen konnten.

Ich habe zumindest Schuster mit dem Kecher aus dem nassen Gras holen können - Grashüpfer
waren nicht zu finden.

Die drei Kleinen von Sunny und Pummelchen haben auf der Diele kläglich gebettelt, während beide Eltern
im strömenden Regen immer wieder auf Jagd waren und mit leerem Schnabel zurück kamen 

Das tat mir so unendlich leid.

Ich habe einige Kecherladungen lebender Schuster und __ Fliegen auf der Diele ausgeschüttet und hoffe,
dass Sunny und Pummelchen wenigstens einige davon erhaschen und verfüttern konnten.

Morgen sollen wir ja gutes Wetter bekommen, so dass die zwei wieder füttern können.

Wenn das wider Erwarten nicht der Fall sein sollte, werde ich mir wohl nicht anschauen, dass
die 3 elendlich verhungern und die Leiter rausholen, um zuzufüttern - spätestens, wenn sie ruhig werden und
nicht mehr betteln, wenn die Eltern rein kommen.
Aber ich hoffe, dass ich das nicht muss (schon allein, weil ich Höhenangst habe....)

Meinen 6 Vögelchen geht es dagegen super 
...die wissen gar nicht, dass heute eigentlich ein "Hungertag" für kleine Vögelchen war
und hätten vermutlich auch absolut kein Verständnis dafür, wenn wir nicht haufenweise Futter rankarren

Die beiden Mädels hatten eine klasse Idee:
Da wir hier auf dem Hof praktisch keine Fliegen haben
(hat sich wohl rumgesprochen, dass hier viele Fliegenklatscher unterwegs sind),
sind die zwei zu dem Reiterhof zwei Höfe weiter gegangen und haben gefragt,
ob sie da Fliegen klatschen dürfen.

...und das Ergebnis war unglaublich!!!

In 30 Minuten hatten die Mädels mehr Fliegen geklatscht, als wir sonst an 2 Tagen zusammen bekommen 

Es waren so viele, dass wir sogar noch Vorrat für einen halben Tag einfrieren konnten. 


Marco und Polo sind jetzt absolut startbereit für die Freiheit 
Sie jagen super und sie fressen nur noch zögerlich von der Pinzette - außerdem setzen sie sich
immer hoch hin und achten drauf, dass ihnen niemand zu nahe kommt 

Ganz offensichtlich nutzen sie auch das Vogelbad intensiv, denn ab und an, wenn
ich rein komme, haben sie ein patschnasses Gefieder oder sehen aus wie frisch gefönt

Wenn sie morgen raus gehen, könnte es sein, dass sie abends nicht zurück kehren, sondern
sich draußen den anderen Bachstelzen anschließen.

 insofern habe ich heute noch mal einige schöne Fotos gemacht 

Die 3 Ts und Lisel sind wie die "Raptoren"

Sie fliegen mir ja immer sofort entgegen, wenn ich ins Zimmer komme:
"Hunger!, Hunger!, Hunger"........."

Aber jetzt begnügen sie sich nicht mehr mit dem ersten Überfall
...jetzt fliegen sie jedes Mal direkt auf die Pinzette zu und versuchen sich gegenseitig den Happen
streitig zu machen ....und dabei sind sie auch nicht zimperlich damit, sich mit weit aufgesperrtem Schnabel so
zu streiten, dass man denken könnte, der eine verschlingt den anderen gleich 

.....und direkt nach der Fütterung sind die kleinen Monster dann wieder ein Herz und eine Seele

Ich glaube, die vier werden sich draußen gemeinsam schnell zurecht finden und nicht mehr lange
zurück kommen, um sich Futter abzuholen.

Die vier haben die besten Voraussetzungen, das Leben draußen zu meistern 
....und ich denke, die Einrichtung des Vogelzimmers war eine super Idee, die es den Vögeln sehr viel
leichter macht, erstmal im sicheren Raum nicht nur Start und Landung zu üben, sondern auch erste
Jagdversuche zu machen.

Drückt mal alle die Daumen, dass wir morgen wirklich super Wetter bekommen - für diese 6 und für Sunny und
Pummelchen und für all die anderen Vögelchen, die ihre Kinder gerade gar nicht füttern können.....

Fotos gibt s heute viele (ich weiss schließlich nicht, ob und wieviele Gelegenheiten für Fotos noch kommen  )

...und die letzten Bilder sind von Sunny s und Pummelchens Nest mit vergeblich bettelnden Kids und einem resignierten Papa


----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2015)




----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2015)




----------



## jolantha (28. Aug. 2015)

Ich drücke Dir für eine erfolgreiche " Auswilderung " die Daumen 
Trotzdem werden wir Deinen Kindergarten und Deine Berichte fürchterlich vermissen 
Aber mal abwarten, ich glaube, bei Dir gibnt es immer wieder mal was Neues. 
Danke für Deine große Mühe, und Deine Bereitschaft, uns teilhaben zu lassen .


----------



## Petta (28. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Kirstin,
ich kann mich den Worten von jolantha(Anne) nur anschließen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Aug. 2015)

Hi, Kirstin,
toll, was Du machst, kann mich auch meinen Vorgängern nur anschließen! Hut ab!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tanny (28. Aug. 2015)

erstmal Euch allen Danke 



jolantha schrieb:


> Danke für Deine große Mühe, und Deine Bereitschaft, uns teilhaben zu lassen .



 den Dank muss ich zurück geben 

Tagebücher über die Aufzuchten würde ich so wie so führen.
Dass ich sie hier öffentlich schreiben kann verdanke ich vor allem  Eurem Interesse 

....so, und nun zu heute:

Wie gut, dass meine Nerven das nicht täglich mitmachen müssen ....

Der Wetterbericht hatte für morgens Wolken, kalt und viel Wind angesagt und ab ca 11 Uhr
weniger Wind und Sonne mit nur noch vereinzelt einem Wölkchen.

Also haben wir geplant, die Türen zum Vogelzimmer zu öffnen, wenn die Sonne da ist und
ein paar Schwalben gerade über dem Haus kreisen.

Ich war gerade gegen 11 Uhr (es war noch trüb, kalt und windig) auf der Koppel um noch
ein paar Grashüpfer als Wegzehrung für die große Reise zu fangen, da klingelte mein Telefon:

Das Heu, was ich vor 3 Wochen bestellt habe, ist in 30 Minuten da!

Also Planänderung: Vögel erst nach dem Heu abladen raus.

Gegen 13 Uhr war das Heu unter Dach und Fach und genau, als der leere Hänger den Hof verließ,
brach die Sonne durch und 8 oder 9 Schwalben jagten emsig am Himmel.

Ich also mir Futter geschnappt und ins Vogelzimmer - und alle Türen sperrangelweit auf gelassen.

Wie immer wurde ich von den 6 Vögeln überfallen und sie hatten die Futterschüssel schneller leer, als
ich schauen konnte.

Dann ging ich wieder raus und ließ alle Türen offen.

Draußen standen die Kids und Ina auf dem Hof verteilt, um eventuellen Sperbern gleich deutlich
zu machen, dass hier gerade ein Angriff ungünstig wäre - böse Menschen......

Es dauerte nur einige Minuten, da kam T1 aus der Tür geschossen gefolgt von den
anderen 3 Schwälbchen - die alle 4 mit lautem Geschnatter relativ tief um den Hof kreisten.

Es war ein Schauspiel:
sie schienen einerseits überwältigt von der plötzlichen Weite und andererseits
irritiert, was sie damit anfangen sollen.

Wie von Geisterhand waren dann plötzlich mindestens 40 bis 50 Schwalben allen Alters um uns herum.

Der gesamte Luftraum zwischen den zwei Gebäuden war so voller Schwalben, dass wir unsere 4 in
dem Gewusel nicht ausmachen konnten.

Das ging ca 15 Minuten so - als ob alle Schwalben der Umgebung die vier Neuen begrüßen wollten.

Dann fing der Pulk an, sich langsam aufzulösen und die Schwalben begannen rund um die Gebäude und über den
Koppeln zu jagen.

Wir versuchten immer nur, unsere vier zu finden - da sagt eines der Kids:
3 von unseren Schwalben sitzen auf der Fensterbank. 

Tatsächlich: die 3 sassen etwas verloren da und als ich kam und meinen Arm hinhielt, hüpften sie dankbar
auf den vertrauten Ärmel und bettelten, was das Zeug hielt - was natürlich erhört wurde 

Danach ging ich mit den Schwälbchen auf dem Arm ins Vogelzimmer, wo sich Lisel sofort müde im Nest
niederließ und die anderen zwei auf dem Zweig darüber - dann schlossen sie die Augen und schliefen!

T1, die vierte Schwalbe haben wir seit dem Abflug kein einziges Mal wieder gesehen.
Sperber und Co können wir ausschließen - das hatten wir heute den ganzen Tag genau im Auge.

Wir vermuten, da es sich um die Schwalbe handelt, die  als erste flog und jagte und die sich auch immer
minimal abseits von den anderen 3en hielt (wenn 3 auf der einen Hand saßen, sass diese auf der anderen etc.),
daß T1 bei den anderen Jungschwalben sofort Anschluss gefunden hat und mit ihnen gezogen ist.

Die anderen 3 blieben den gesamten Nachmittag trotz weit geöffneter Türen in ihrem Zimmer und wechselten
 lediglich den Platz vom Ast auf meinen Arm, wenn ich mit Futter kam.

Erst gegen Abend flogen sie noch mal für 4 oder 5 kleine Runden raus, landeten dann zielsicher auf meinem Arm
und ließen sich wieder rein tragen.

Marco und Polo kamen erst fast 30 Minuten nach den Schwalben aus dem Vogelzimmer und entschwanden
um die Stallecke.

Polo sah ich lange Zeit gar nicht - Marco erschien schon nach kurzer zeit wieder auf dem Hof und rief unsicher nach mir.

Man konnte ihm ansehen, dass er zu gerne wieder rein wollte, aber sich nicht traute. 

Fast zwei Stunden flog und lief er kreuz und quer über den Hof - immer hin und her vor der Tür,
machte zwischendurch Pausen und rief wieder.

Irgendwann erschien dann auch Polo.
Dann sahen wir beide eine Weile nicht, dann beide auf dem Dach und schließlich wieder nur Marco, der
sich dann irgendwann ein Herz fasste und hinter mir her zur Tür rein flatterte und sich erleichtert bei Lisel
nieder ließ. 

Auch er blieb den Rest des Nachmittags drin.

Und dann erschien Polo - er rief und rief und flog auch aufgeregt kreuz und quer vor der Tür rum und
man konnte ihm ansehen, dass er rein wollte, aber sich nicht traute.

Das ganze dauerte mindestens 2 Stunden, wo ich ihm natürlich immer antwortete, dann entschwand er
erstmal wieder.

Als die 3 Schwalben gegen Abend nochmal ihren kurzen, zweiten Rundflug machten, kam auch Marco
noch mal mit raus.

Nachdem ich die Schwalben dann wieder rein gebracht hatte,  waren Marco und Polo beide für kurze Zeit auf dem
Hof unterwegs und riefen und schauten sehnsüchtig zur Tür.

Dann sah ich Marco nicht mehr und war ewig lange im Zwiegespräch mit Polo.

Als dann dunkle Wolken aufzogen und es begann, wie aus Eimern zu regnen, verschwand Polo und ich hörte nichts mehr
von ihm.

Also bin ich erst mal ins Vogelzimmer, um die Schwalben zu füttern und wer war da?
Marco!

Er hatte den Weg ganz selbstverständlich und allein rein gefunden. 

Nach dem Regen rief Polo wieder -diesmal vom Misthaufen.

Doch dieses Mal war es kein verzweifeltes "ich will rein", sondern ein jubelndes "ich habe schon wieder einen __ Käfer
gefangen" Ruf.

Polo war total versunken in seine Jagd und jeder Erfolg wurde mit lauten Jubelrufen bedacht.

Als er satt war, verschwand er um die Stallecke an die Tümpel, wo wir nachmittags einige wilde
Bachstelzen gesehen haben.

Bis zum Dunkel werden habe ich immer mal wieder nachgeschaut, ob er wieder da ist und ggf rein will,
aber ich habe ihn weder gesehen noch gehört.

Insofern denke  ich, dass Polo zuvor nur rein wollte, weil er Hunger hatte.

Nachdem er begriffen hatte, dass er auch da draußen und ohne uns nicht verhungern muss,
war alles gut.

Gegen 20 Uhr habe ich das Vogelzimmer zu gemacht und 4 Vögel schlafen noch drinnen.

Morgen früh werde ich dann die erste Fütterung machen und dann die Türen gleich für den
Rest des Tages auf lassen.

Alles in allem ist der Tag super gelaufen 

Bei beiden Vögeln, die draußen geblieben sind, habe ich ein gutes Gefühl.
Sie sind draußen, weil sie draußen sein wollen, nicht, weil sie sich nicht zurück trauen.
Ich denke, dass ist ein guter Anfang 

So, und jetzt noch die Fotos von heute Abend von den vieren:


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2015)

Heute Morgen wurde ich zur ersten Fütterung stürmisch begrüßt.
Es war noch kalt und bedeckt und kaum ein Vogel am Himmel.

Ich habe die Türen von morgens an auf gelassen - die Vögel haben das aber lange ignoriert.

Irgendwann im Laufe des Vormittags haben die Schwalben sich dann im Vorzimmer vom
Schwalbenzimmer auf einem Gartenstuhl bequem gemacht und sich das Treiben draußen
angeschaut. 

Nach einer schier endlos erscheinenden Zeit hob dann die erste gefolgt von den
zwei anderen  ab und flog raus in den mittlerweile von Schwalben übersäten, sonnigen Himmel. 

Die drei drehten eine Runde, landeten bei mir, bekamen ein Leckerli und flogen wieder los.

So ging es einige Male.

Dann ging ich langsam zur Sitzecke, was die drei Schwalben aber genau registrierten und dann
prompt dort auf meiner Hand landeten.

Also stellte ich Sunny s Leiter auf und setzte sie da ab. 

Bis ca 14 Uhr sassen sie dort und beobachteten aufmerksam das Treiben am Himmel. 

Nur hin und wieder drehten sie eine kurze Runde und landeten dann wieder zielsicher auf der Leiter, wo lautstark
Futter abverlangt wurde.

Gegen 14.00 Uhr flogen sie dann nacheinander los in eine große Gruppe anderer Jungschwalben und zogen
mit ihnen los.

Wir sahen die Jungschwalbengruppen mehrmals im Laufe des Nachmittags, aber wir hätten niemals sagen können,
ob unsere dabei waren.

Ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, die drei jemals wieder zu sehen.

Heute Abend dann gegen 19.30 Uhr kreiste und jagte ein Schwarm Jungschwalben über dem Hof und vier
Schwälbchen kamen verdächtig tief und umkreisten mich eng und antworteten wenn immer ich sie ansprach

Es waren unsere vier - sie haben auch ihr Geschwister wieder gefunden 

Fast eine Stunde konnte ich merken, dass drei von den vieren hin und hergerissen waren, ob sie nun zur
Nachtruhe rein gehen sollten oder nicht. 

Eine der vier Schwalben flog 2 x ins Vogelzimmer, rief von da und flog dann wieder raus, weil die
anderen nicht mitzogen.

Schließlich entschwanden die vier (alle anderen waren wohl schon zu Bett gegangen) hinter den hohen Bäumen.

Ich würde sagen: sie haben es geschafft, denn sie waren auf jeden Fall pappensatt - also die Jagd hat
funktioniert. 


jetzt kann ich ihnen nur noch viel Glück wünschen

Zu Marco werde ich jetzt wieder in dem anderen Thread weiter schreiben und hier folgt noch ein 2. Beitrag zu Sunny s Kids.

Aber erstmal die Fotos von den dreien von heute.

Ich habe versucht, die vielen Schwalben am Himmel zu fotografieren - aber mehr als 4 habe ich bei dem rasanten
Tempo, was sie drauf haben, nie erwischt.


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2015)

Während bei den 3en alles super lief, spielte sich bei Sunny und Pummelchen am Nest ein Drama ab. 

Ich schrieb ja schon gestern, dass es dort bedenklich ruhig zugeht.
gestern bettelten da noch 3 Schnäbel.

Heute Vormittag fiel mir auf, dass Sunny und Pummelchen sich kaum um Futter bemühten und sehr selten
zum Nest flogen - obwohl genug Insekten in der Luft waren.

Außerdem sah ich nur noch 2 Schnäbel. 

Ich beschloss, da die zwei nicht fütterten, zuzufüttern.

Da die zwei natürlich nicht den Schnabel öffneten, als ich mit der Pinzette kam und es
in 4 Meter Höhe über Kopf auch unmöglich war, die Schnäbel mit sanfter Gewalt zu öffnen,
nahm ich einen Eimer, legte ihn mit Küchenpapier aus, kletterte hoch, um die Küken aus
dem Nest mit runter zu nehmen, abzufüttern und wieder hoch zu bringen.

Sunny und Pummelchen saßen in der Nähe und sagten keinen Ton. 
Das fand ich schon sehr auffällig, denn sie hätten sich aufregen müssen.

Als ich ins Nest griff, fand ich die zwei sehr schlappen Küken und ein totes Küken.

Nr 3 ist in der Nacht verstorben. Er war viel, viel kleiner, als die anderen zwei.

Ich fütterte die zwei mit je zwei Heimchen und setzte sie zurück.

Danach bettelten sie wieder etwas kräftiger ihre Eltern an - aber Sunny und Pummelchen
ignorierten das weiter. 

Nach 30 Minuten entschied ich dann, da die Altvögel eh nicht fütterten, die zwei in Sunny s
Kunstnest auf der Diele umzusetzen, weil ich das von der Leiter leicht erreiche und dort
füttern kann, ohne jedes Mal die Küken aus dem Nest zu nehmen.

Also wieder hoch mit dem Eimer, Küken rein, runter und dann wollte ich füttern - und bekam
einen halben Infarkt:

meine ganze Hand LEBTE....und der Eimer auch......

Ich glaube, ich habe noch nie so viele rote Vogelmilben auf einem Haufen gesehen.
Es war so, so, ekelhaft!

Ich bin mit Eimer samt Küken rausgestürzt, habe draußen erstmal die beiden Küken dick mit Kieselgur
 (von den Hühnern) eingepudert - bis auf Augen und Schnabel waren die Küken schneeweiß bis auf die Haut.

Danach habe ich dann Sunny s ehemaliges Kunstnest ebenfalls mit Kieselgur behandelt, damit die Restmilben
dort unter dem Heu kein neues Nest anlegen können.

Dann wurden die Küken noch mal richtig abgefüttert und in das Kunstnest gesetzt.

keine 15 Minuten später bettelten die zwei wieder laut und kräftig und Sunny sprang sofort drauf an.
Zuerst suchte sie am alten Nest (was ich zwischenzeitlich auch in Kieselgur "ertränkt" habe), dann
folgte sie den Bettelrufen und flog einige Male um dieses viel zu tief hängende, komische Nest mit dem Korb.


Aber dann flog sie das Nest direkt an, inspizierte alles und entschied: Futter jagen!

Pummelchen schaute sich das eine Weile an und traute sich zunächst nicht an das komische Nest. 

Aber dann platzte der Knoten und plötzlich fing er auch wieder an zu jagen.

Den Rest des Tages ging es im Minutentakt mit der Fütterung und Sunny und Pummelchen warnten jedes mal lautstark,
wenn von uns nur jemand unter dem Nest längs ging!

Also bei den beiden war dann heute alles wieder normal. 

...und dann habe ich draußen erstmal alle Klamotten ausgezogen und direkt in den Gefrierschrank
verfrachtet und bin duschen gegangen.....

Da die zwei Küken offensichtlich durch die Milben und den Nahrungsmangel sehr zurück geblieben sind,
werde ich jetzt immer, wenn Sunny und Pummelchen wetterbedingt nicht viel erjagen können, satt zufüttern,
damit die zwei noch rechtzeitig zum Zug fertig werden.

Heute morgen habe ich ein Foto von den zwei Schnäbeln im alten Nest gemacht und eines von dem toten
Küken.

Vom neuen Nest hole ich Bilder morgen nach.
Da habe ich heute nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2015)

.


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2015)

Hallo, 
obwohl ja nicht alles gut ging ( warum erwarte ich das eigentlich immer ?) , scheint es ja doch noch ein gteilweise gutes Ende zu nehmen. 
Diese Milben sind aber wirklich unangenehme Viecher, hoffentlich bekommst Du sie alle weg.


----------



## Tanny (29. Aug. 2015)

@jolantha
ja, die blutsaugenden Vogelparasiten sind die Pest 

Im Moment habe ich fast täglich Beratungsgespräche wegen angeblich aus dem Nest gefallener
Rauchschwalbenküken.

Hinterfragt man das genauer und schauen die Leute sich die Küken genau an, stellen sie fest,
dass die Küken nicht gefallen, sondern gesprungen sind - Nestflucht, weil sie bei lebendigem
Leibe aufgefressen werden 

Bei den meisten konnten die Finder rechtzeitig ein Kunstnest anbringen, das gesprungene Küken
und die verbliebenen im alten Nest behandeln und umsetzen, so dass sie eine Überlebenschance haben.

Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn man Mittel zur Behandlung der __ Parasiten zur Hand hat oder rasend schnell
besorgen kann.

Wenn ein Küken in die Tiefe springt, dann ist der Parasitendruck so hoch, dass Stunden oder sogar nur Minuten
über Erfolg und Misserfolg der Aktion entscheiden........

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2015)

Ja, Kirstin, 
als ehemalige Brieftaubenzüchter kenne ich das auch, wir hatten da immer ein spezielles Tropfmittel 
um gegen die Viecher vorzugehen.


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2015)

Als ich heute morgen zum Vogelzimmer ging, wurde ich auf dem Weg dahin wie
gestern von Polo vom Dach aus begrüßt und es umkreisten mich 4 Jungschwalben.

Ob das alles unsere vier waren, weiss ich nicht.
Aber zwei waren von "meinen" - sie antworteten mir am laufenden Band, bevor der
Trupp weiter zog.

Dann ging ich erstmal rein, Marco begrüßen und füttern.

Als ich wieder raus kam, umkreisten mich zwei Jungschwalben, die schließlich auf meiner
Hand landeten und sich jede ein Heimchen (mehr hatte ich nicht mehr) abholten.

Dann flogen sie auf und entschwanden wieder gen Himmel.

Ca. eine halbe Stunde später (zum Glück hatte ich schon neue Heimchen fertig gemacht),
kreiste eine Schwalbe über mir und sprach mich an.

Als ich sie rief, landete sie sofort auf meiner Hand, ließ sich ausgiebig füttern und zur
Leiter tragen, wo sie fast zwei Stunden saß und ausruhte und immer mal Futter abfragte.

Dann, als ein Trupp Jungschwalben wieder über das Haus flog, hob sie ab und mischte
sich wieder unter das Jungvolk.

Noch einige Male im Laufe des Tages wurde ich von einer oder mehreren Schwalben
"angesprochen" im Überflug - aber es kam keine mehr, Futter verlangen
(der Tag war aber auch super und sie fanden mit Sicherheit genug zum selber jagen).


Wer nun meine "Pausenschwalbe" war, kann ich nicht sagen - ich vermute aber, dass es
Lisel war, weil sie ja die Kleinste war.

Unten sind dann Fotos von der Pause.

Bei Sunny und Pummelchens Nest wurde auch fleißig gefüttert.

Die zwei haben sich prächtig erholt.

Zugefüttert habe ich nur heute morgen, bevor der Himmel aufklarte und als
es noch nichts zu jagen gab.

Heute Abend haben wir aber die zwei Kleinen nochmal aus dem Nest genommen und mit
Kieselgur behandelt, das alte Heu aus dem Nest, auch Kieselgur rein und neues Heu rüber.

Ich hatte, als ich die Fotos machen wollte gesehen, dass sich das eine Küken immer noch
relativ oft kratzte.

Tatsächlich fand ich im Eimer nach der Behandlung der Schwalben noch ein paar Milben -
aber kein Vergleich zu gestern und in der Menge auch nicht lebensbedrohlich.

Auf der Hand hatte ich keine mehr.

Fotos von den zweien im anderen Nest sind von heute Abend.


----------



## Küstensegler (30. Aug. 2015)

Bei uns ist die zweite Brut am Freitag das erste mal aus dem Nest gekommen. Die vier
haben aber nur im Carport ein paar kurze Flüge gemacht.
Am Samstag sind dann alle den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen.
Abends sind dann leider nur noch drei zurück zum schlafen gekommen.
Ob das vierte Küken irgendwo anders genächtigt hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Meist schläft auch nur ein Altvogel im
Carport (bei den drei Jungtieren).
Auch heute war das Wetter wieder optimal für die Jungen. Wenig Wind, ca 20 Grad und oft Sonnenschein.
Die müssen ja auch noch einiges lernen - immerhin geht es in ca drei Wochen Richung Afrika.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (31. Aug. 2015)

@Carlo  wie schön, dass Deine erfolgreich groß geworden sind und schon erste
Flugübungen machen 

Die zwei von Pummelchen und Sunny werden sicher noch fast eine Woche brauchen, bis
sie überhaupt ihren ersten Flug machen werden 

aber ich tue alles, damit sie vielleicht einen oder zwei tage früher fertig werden.

Heute hatten wir zum Glück entgegen der Vorhersagen von gestern noch einen Traumtag.
Sunny und Pummelchen konnten füttern, was das Zeug hält (und da es nur zwei sind, bekommen
sie natürlich auch mehr, als wenn die Eltern 3 oder 4 Küken füttern müssten).

Ich habe nur heute morgen einmal satt zugefüttert.

Sunny und Pummelchen gehen ja schon früh morgens durch das Ausflugloch raus.

Komischerweise sind sie noch nicht ein einziges Mal durch dieses Loch auch wieder rein geflogen.
Da warten sie meckernd, dass ich morgens endlich die Dielentür aufsperre.

Das hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass ich morgens einmal zum Nest hochklettern und füttern kann,
bevor ich die Tür auf mache.

So müssen sich die Altschwalben nicht erst aufregen, wenn sie jemanden am Nest hantieren sehen.
Mittlerweile schimpfen und warnen sie nämlich wieder, wenn ich auf die Leiter klettere.

Nicht so intensiv, wie wenn fremde Leute über die Diele gehen - also eher halbherzig - aber
für die Kleinen reicht es, dass sie die Köpfchen einziehen und "tot" spielen.

Insofern ist das Füttern ohne die Eltern natürlich stressfreier 

Die zwei sehen bereits deutlich besser aus und haben auch einen kleinen Schuss gemacht 
...und kratzen tut sich keiner mehr 

Hier die Fotos von heute:

       


Die 3 Ts und Lisel sind heute häufig in einem großen Schwarm anderer junger Schwalben jagend um und über den
Hof geflogen.

Wenn ich sie "rief", bekam ich immer von mindestens ein oder zwei Schwälbchen eine Antwort 

Gelandet  ist aber keine mehr.

Das Wetter war aber auch wirklich super und die Kleinen hatten null Probleme, Insekten satt zu erhaschen.

Mal schauen, ob sie sich noch mal zurück melden, wenn jetzt das Wetter umschlägt, oder ob der Jugendtrupp
sich dann schon auf den Weg nach Süden macht......

auf jeden Fall scheinen auch sie es geschafft zu haben, fit für den Zug zu werden.

Ob sie ihn schaffen, werde ich wohl nicht erfahren, denn bei so einer 4er Truppe entsteht lange nicht
die Bindung, die bei einer Einzelaufzucht entsteht.

Insofern bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass ich sie nicht wiedererkennen würde.

Aber ich wünsche ihnen natürlich nur das Beste für die große Reise


----------



## Petta (1. Sep. 2015)

Guten Flug ihr kleinen Rackerund meldet Euch im Frühjahr zurück


----------



## lotta (1. Sep. 2015)

Auch ich wünsche den 3 Ts und Lisel einen guten Flug gen Süden,
vielleicht machen sie ja mal einen Zwischenstopp bei uns in der Nähe.

Einfach nur TOLL  Tannylike
Danke

Bine


----------



## Tanny (1. Sep. 2015)

Heute Vormittag sahen wir zwei riesige Schwärme Jungschwalben über dem Hof und den Wiesen.
Es war ein lautstarkes Gezwitscher und irgendwie lag Aufregung in der Luft.

Antworten bekam ich heute keine mehr.  

Mittags waren sie dann alle weg und wir haben trotz besten Wetters am Nachmittag keine
einzige Jungschwalbe mehr am Himmel gesehen.

Ich vermute, dass die Jungschwalben aufgebrochen sind - entweder schon Richtung Süden,
was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte, oder aber zu einem längeren Trainingsflug.

Nachmittags waren nur noch eine Handvoll Altschwalben, die noch ihre letzten Jungen gross
kriegen müssen, am Jagen.

So auch Sunny und Pummelchen 

heute morgen habe ich wie an den vergangenen Tagen einmal beide Küken satt abgefüttert
und seither waren die Eltern dann im Dauereinsatz, so dass ich nichts machen musste 

Zum Glück für die kleine Familie ist das Wetter deutlich besser, als angekündigt!

Die zwei Kleinen haben heute immer wieder im Nest geübt, mit den Flügeln zu schlagen.

Sie haben einen gewaltigen Schub gemacht, seit ich sie vermilbt aus ihrem alten Nest holte.

Ich glaube, dass es nicht mehr lange dauert, bis sie ihren ersten Flug probieren.
Sunny jedenfalls lockt sie immer schon mal  

Eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend noch aktuelle Fotos machen - darum habe ich meine
Kamera mit raus genommen.

Aber dann habe ich das Licht auf der Diele aus gemacht und erst danach dran gedacht,
dass ich Fotos machen wollte.

Die werden dann also morgen folgen - ich wollte das Licht nicht noch mal an machen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Sep. 2015)

moin Kirstin,
wie immer... ich bin schon mächtig gespannt!


----------



## Tanny (2. Sep. 2015)

Heute hatten wir richtig Glück
Entgegen aller Wettervorhersagen war der Himmel wolkenlos und strahlend blau 

Damit konnten Pummelchen und Sunny den ganzen Tag fleissig jagen, was sie auch taten.

Lediglich heute Abend "vergaßen" sie ihre Kids zu füttern, weil sie bis zur Dunkelheit damit
beschäftigt waren, zwei arme kleine Schwälbchen, die sich auf die Diele verirrt hatten, zu jagen.

Also habe ich die Kleinen noch mal richtig abgefüttert und dann versucht, die zwei verirrten
Schwalben raus zu lassen.

Irgendwann fand die eine Schwalbe den Ausflug durch die zweite, geöffnete Tür.
Die andere Schwalbe war so panisch, dass sie überhaupt keinen klaren Gedanken fasste.

Schließlich habe ich sie mit dem Kecher vom Deckenbalken geholt und raus gebracht, wo
sie erleichtert entflog 

Den zwei Kleinen geht es nach wie vor gut 

Hier die Fotos von heute (das Bettelfoto ging einfach nicht scharf.....)


----------



## Tanny (3. Sep. 2015)

Wir haben wirklich soooo viel Glück mit dem Wetter - wieder ein Traumtag!

Und Sunny und Pummelchen haben gefüttert, was das Zeug hält.
Heute habe ich außer heute morgen vorm Tür öffnen kein einziges Mal darüber nachdenken
müssen, ob ich zufüttern muss - die Kleinen haben einen ordentlichen Schub gemacht 

Hier Fotos von heute Abend:


----------



## jolantha (4. Sep. 2015)

Kirstin, 
schön, daß wenigsten hier die Probleme weg sind. Ich bin richtig erleichtert !!!


----------



## Tanny (4. Sep. 2015)

Heute hatte ich schon große Sorge, dass Sunny etwas geschehen ist.

Gestern Abend war nur Pummelchen da und den ganzen Tag heute habe ich Sunny ebenfalls
nicht zu sehen bekommen.

Das Wetter war grauenvoll - Kalt, Sturm, Regen - für die Insektenjagd gab es immer nur sehr
kleine  Zeitfenster, die Pummelchen zwar nutzte, die aber sehr unergiebig waren.

Ich habe also mehrfach heute zugefüttert.

Ich glaube, Pummelchen wusste ganz genau, was ich tue.

Wenn immer irgendwer in Nestnähe über die Diele lief, flog er laut warnend und schimpfend
um das Nest.

Wenn ich den Futterruf von mir gab, die Leiter unter das Nest stellte und da hochkletterte, gab
Pummelchen keinen Ton von sich, sondern flog lediglich auf die Wasserleitung und beobachtete
von da still, was ich tat.

Heute Abend war ich dann überglücklich, als Sunny wieder einschwebte.

Pummelchen und Sunny begrüßten sich überschwenglich und sie hatten sich viel zu erzählen.

Da Sunny kein Futter dabei hatte, vermute ich fast, dass sie vielleicht gestern irgendwo reingeflogen ist,
wo sie dann eingesperrt war und erst heute Abend wieder raus kam?

Naja, jetzt ist jedenfalls alles wieder gut

Die kleine Familie ist wieder vereint, die Kleinen wachsen und gedeihen und mit viel Glück machen sie
bei der nächsten Schönwetterphase schon ihre ersten Flugübungen?

Hier Fotos von heute - auf der Übersichtsaufnahme sieht man im Hintergrund auf der
Wasserleitung die zwei Eltern, vorne die Küken im Nest:


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2015)

moin Kirstin,
dieses WE soll es eher 'Schietwedder' geben, zumindest lt. Wettervorhersage.
Hier stürmt's und regnet es schon ordentlich, die Temps sind auch deutlich runter.
In den letzten Tagen habe ich auch nur noch vereinzelt Schwalben gesehen,
ich drück' die Daumen, dass es Deine kleine Familie (noch) schafft... loszufliegen,
bevor das Wetter richtig mistig wird.
Mal eine Frage dazu: weiß man, oder besser gesagt, DU.... ob es eine 'Mindest-Anzahl'
in einem Flug Schwalben geben muss, wenn sie gen Süden starten?
Würde mich mal interessieren....
Dir ein schönes WE!


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

 hier ist es glücklicherweise immer etwas anders mit dem Wetter 

Irgendwie ist die Elbe so eine "Wettergrenze".

Heute ist es zwar bewölkt und vereinzelt Regen, aber der Sturm hat sich gelegt und es
ist wärmer.....und morgen soll es noch besser werden und Montag sogar richtig gut 

Hier sind noch viele Schwalben - gestern sah ich auf der Jagd dicht über der Dorfstraße mindestens
30 Stück.

Dabei dachte ich auch, dass kaum noch welche da sind, weil ich am Himmel keine mehr sah.

Im Prinzip ist es egal, wie viele es sind, die zusammen ziehen - sie ziehen auf jeden Fall und
auf dem Weg gesellen sich immer neue dazu.

Aber generell sind Schwalben sehr gesellig und besonders beim Zug ist es für die einzelne
Schwalbe umso sicherer, je mehr zusammen unterwegs sind.

Also sie bevorzugen größere Gruppen.

Die werden aber auch noch zusammen kommen.

Es werden noch eine ganze Reihe aus Norden vorbei kommen und dann werden sich
Eure Nachzügler anschließen 

Außerdem kann es auch sein, dass Eure nur mal ein paar Tage "unsichtbar" sind, weil sie
Trainingsflüge machen und plötzlich zum Sammeln noch wieder auftauchen.

 und noch eine schnelle gute Nachricht:
die zwei Kleinen haben heute ihren ersten Flug aus dem Nest gewagt 

Jetzt wird fleissig auf der Diele unter wachsamer Aufsicht eines Elternteils geübt,
während der jeweils andere Futter besorgt.

Die zwei sind noch unsicher, aber es sieht super gut aus und ich denke, morgen werden sie mit Mama und
Papa erstmals nach draußen gehen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2015)

Schön, dann haben die es ja auch geschafft !


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2015)

Heute wurde den ganzen Tag auf der Diele __ fliegen geübt 

In jeder Regenpause zogen Pummelchen und Sunny los, Futter besorgen und wenn
sie wieder kamen, wurden sie lauthals begrüßt.

Sie flogen aber die Küken nie direkt an, sondern an den bettelnden Schnäbeln vorbei quer über die Diele auf
die andere Seite und dann riefen sie die Kleinen und das Futter gab es erst, wenn sie zu den Eltern kamen 

Zwischendurch saßen die Kleinen auch mal oberhalb ihres letzten Nestes auf der Stange oder auf dem
Schlafplatz ihrer Eltern an der Wand.

Abends haben sie sich eines der alten, dieses Jahr noch nicht benutzten Nester ausgesucht und haben das
bezogen 

Ich vermute, wenn das Wetter schön wird - vor allem, wenn es weniger windig ist, werden Sunny und
Pummelchen die Kleinen zu ihrem ersten Rundflug mit raus nehmen 

und hier die Fotos:


----------



## lotta (5. Sep. 2015)

Unglaublich, 
wie die Elternvögel diese Erziehung konsequent und intuitiv durchziehen.

Wenn man dann bedenkt, 
wie eine "Tanny" das mit ihren flügellosen und dadurch leider beschränkten Mitteln,
mit einem behinderten 
und irgendwie übriggebliebenen " Bachstelzenmarco" durchzieht...


Einfach klasse

Bine


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2015)

na super, Kirstin!
Danke für all' die beruhigenden Infos,
und viel Erfolg den youngsters bei ihren Trainingsflügen.


----------



## Tanny (6. Sep. 2015)

Da zur Zeit Starkwind mit orkanartigen Böen und schweren Wolkenbrüchen toben 
...kann ich ja schon Mal von heute berichten ....ist ja sonst nichts zu tun 

Heute morgen war das Wetter stürmisch, aber trocken und wechselnd bewölkt mit sehr, sehr viel Sonne.

Für die Kleinen viel zu windig für die erste draußen-Flugstunde,
aber für die Eltern offensichtlich bestes Jagdwetter - sie schleppten Beute im Minutentakt heran 

Die Kleinen starten, landen und __ fliegen jetzt sicher und die Altvögel verlangen nicht mehr, dass
die Kleinen jedes Mal zu ihnen kommen, um Beute abzuholen.

Die Alten rufen jetzt, wenn sie rein kommen und fliegen da hin, wo sie Antwort kriegen, um zu füttern.

Hier die endlich mal toll gelungenen Fotos:


----------



## Tanny (7. Sep. 2015)

Heute hatten wir traumhaftes Wetter und entsprechend war der Himmel voll mit
Schwalben: lauter Eltern, die entweder mit ihrer 2. Brut Flugübungen machten oder Futter
besorgten für ihre Kids.

Die Kleinen von Sunny und Pummelchen waren noch nicht dabei.

Die Eltern zogen es vor, sie heute noch ausgiebig auf der Diele üben zu lassen.

(wenn ich überlege, wie viele Greifvögel heute über dem Hof unterwegs waren,
war ich fast froh, dass die Kleinen noch einen Tag mehr in Sicherheit geübt haben  )

Dafür haben die Eltern angesichts des Wetters gigantische Mengen Futter rangeschafft 

Abends sind die Kleinen dann wieder in des auserwählte Nest geschlüpft und haben sich dort
von den Eltern bis zum "Licht aus" bedienen lassen


----------



## Tanny (8. Sep. 2015)

Heute dachte ich schon, Sunny und Pummelchen nehmen die Kleinen wieder nicht mit raus.

Sie haben den ganzen Tag drinnen gefüttert und als ich mit Marco zu unserem letzten Tümpelgang
aufbrach, waren sie auch noch da.

Als wir dann zurück kamen, waren alle Schwalben draußen 

Eigentlich haben die beiden den ersten Ausflug mit den Kleinen gut geplant:
die Greifvögel waren schon durch mit ihrer Jagd, der Wind war fast eingeschlafen und gegen
Abend sind viele Insekten unterwegs.....

....die Kleinen jagen zwar noch nicht selbst, aber ich konnte beobachten, wie sie fließig im
Flug gefüttert wurden 

..... und....ich bin nicht die Einzige, die sich mit ihren Zöglingen wiederholen muss 

Sunny und Pummelchen versuchten vorhin fast 20 Minuten, ihre Kleinen lautstark zu
überzeugen, dass sie ihnen folgen sollten - und zwar Richtung Diele!

....wer nicht folgte waren die zwei kleinen Monster.
Sie flatterten fröhlich sabbelnd in alle Richtungen - nur nicht nach Hause.

Nach 20 Minuten gaben Sunny und Pummelchen auf und folgten ihren Kleinen

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob sie heute Nacht noch rein kommen.

Ich habe jedenfalls das kleine Licht auf der Diele an gelassen, bis es draußen völlig
dunkel ist - damit die Kleinen in dem dunklen Raum nicht noch gegen die
Wand __ fliegen, wenn sie doch noch rein kommen 

Fotos gibt s heute keine - am Himmel sind sie zu schnell für die Kamera.


----------



## Tanny (9. Sep. 2015)

Die Schwalben sind gestern Abend bis es dunkel war nicht zurück gekehrt.
Also habe ich die Tür abgeschlossen.

ich nehme an, Sunny und Pummelchen haben es nicht geschafft, die
Kleinen rechtzeitig rein zu beordern.

Als ich heute morgen die Tür auf machte, wurde ich schimpfend begrüßt:
ENDLICH - was dauert das lange!!!!!!

Alle 4 Schwalben schossen an mir vorbei rein auf die Diele.
Sie haben ihre erste Nacht draußen geschafft 

Die Kleinen waren aber offensichtlich ganz schön kaputt.
Heute haben sie den ganzen Tag die Diele nicht verlassen und sich von Mama und Papa
drinnen füttern lassen 

Ich erinnere noch gut, dass es bei Sunny ähnlich war.
nach ihren ersten größeren Ausflügen hat sie immer einen absolut "faulen" Tag auf
der Leiter hinterhergeschoben.

Ich vermute, morgen geht es wieder raus.

Ich finde, sie sehen schon wieder "erwachsener" aus


----------



## jolantha (10. Sep. 2015)

Ach Kirstin, 
langsam aber sicher geht der schöne Sommer mit Dir und Deinen Pflegekindern dem Ende zu . 
Ich werde sie vermissen , aber Dir gönne ich dann die Ruhe, die Du dir wirklich verdient hast. 
Vielen Dank, daß wir so lange dabei sein durften


----------



## laolamia (10. Sep. 2015)

vielleicht nehmen sie dich ja mit


----------



## lotta (10. Sep. 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> vielleicht nehmen sie dich ja mit



Schöne Vorstellung


----------



## Tanny (10. Sep. 2015)

ja, und nächstes Jahr bringen sie mich dann wieder nach Hause 

heute morgen sind die kleinen Schwalben kurz mit den Eltern raus zu einem Rundflug, folgten aber dann
aufs Wort den Eltern wieder nach drinnen....

....es scheint fast, als wäre die eine Nacht draußen in Sachen "besser auf die Eltern hören" sehr
lehrreich gewesen 

Als ich nachmittags von einem auswärtigen Termin zurück kam, waren die zwei noch drinnen und wurden
dort gefüttert.

Ca eine halbe Stunde später flog ein Elternteil mit einem Kind im Schlepptau raus - die zwei machten
offensichtlich ihre ersten Jagdstunden 

Später wurden die Kids "gewechselt".

Der erste Schüler wurde wieder rein gebracht und der andere Schüler mit raus genommen.

ich finde es absolut faszinierend, zu beobachten, wie durchstrukturiert die Ausbildung der
Jungvögel vonstatten geht.

Ich hätte das früher, bevor ich all das so bewusst und genau beobachtet habe, nie gedacht.

Heute Abend zum "Einschluss" waren alle wieder drinnen.

Fotos gibt's heute leider nicht - irgendwie keine Zeit und dann war es zu spät........


----------



## Tanny (11. Sep. 2015)

Angesichts des sehr windigen, kalten und bedeckten Wetters, haben auch die Kleinen von
Sunny und Pummelchen nur ein oder zwei kurze Rundflüge gemacht und es dann
vorgezogen, den Rest des Tages auf der Diele zu verbringen und sich von den armen
Eltern, die sich echt abrackern mussten, füttern zu lassen:


----------



## Tanny (12. Sep. 2015)

Sunny und Pummelchen haben etwa bis Mittag gelegentlich - aber spärlich - die zwei Kleinen
auf der Diele gefüttert.

Am frühen Nachmittag haben sie die Kleinen dann mit raus genommen und offensichtlich jagen geübt.

Oft konnte ich auch beobachten, wie die Kleinen im Flug anfangs zugefüttert wurden.

Später schienen sie mit der Jagd selbst erfolgreich zu sein - da gab es nichts mehr extra.

Gegen 19 Uhr flog die Familie auf die Diele, die Kleinen ließen sich auf ihrem Stammplatz nieder
und die Eltern jagten und fütterten dann noch ca eine Stunde, bevor bei "Schwalbens" die Nachtruhe
eingeläutet wurde


----------



## jolantha (12. Sep. 2015)

Schööön, daß sie immer noch alle ihr " Schlafzimmer " aufsuchen


----------



## laolamia (12. Sep. 2015)

eigentlich sollten sie bald ihre koffer packen...die ersten hier sind schon weg...schade


----------



## Tanny (12. Sep. 2015)

ja, aber hier ist ja noch Frühjahr/Sommer....die Erdbeer- und __ Apfelblüte sind gerade in Gange


----------



## Tanny (13. Sep. 2015)

Die Schwalben waren heute Vormittag noch drinnen - die Eltern haben sporadisch gefüttert und
ansonsten haben sie den Tag geruhsam angehen lassen........ist eben Sonntag 

Nachmittags ist die ganze Familie dann raus und sie haben den ganzen Nachmittag über dem Hof gejagt -
zusammen mit einer ganzen Reihe anderer Schwalbeneltern und deren nachwuchs aus der Nachbarschaft.

heute Abend ist die ganze Familie nicht rein gekommen ....also auch keine Fotos 

 es sieht so aus, als ob die Familie mal wieder draußen übernachten übt


----------



## Tanny (14. Sep. 2015)

Es scheint, als würde dieses Tagebuch für dieses Jahr enden.

Die Schwalben sind gestern Abend nicht mehr aufgetaucht und auch heute habe ich sie
nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.

Alle Schwalben, die noch hier waren, scheinen weg zu sein.

Selbst, die Greifvögel konnten unbehelligt von den hellen,
scharfen Schwalbenwarnrufen auf die "Pirsch" gehen.

Auf jeden Fall haben Sunny und Pummelchen es noch rechtzeitig geschafft, ihre zwei
sicher groß zu bekommen - und das freut mich ganz besonders 

Insofern bleibt mir nur, der Truppe eine sichere Reise und hoffentlich ein
Wiedersehen im nächsten Jahr zu wünschen


----------



## lotta (14. Sep. 2015)

Dann möchte ich mich hier gerne Deinen guten Wünschen,
für Sunny und Pummelchen mit ihren Babys, anschließen.
Hoffe  im kommenden Jahr wieder von ihnen lesen zu dürfen.

Gute Reise
Bine


----------



## jolantha (15. Sep. 2015)

Ich schließe mich einfach mal Bine an .


----------



## Petta (15. Sep. 2015)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche
und DANKE für die tollen Berichte


----------



## Tanny (15. Sep. 2015)

Da habe ich wohl zu früh gedacht 

Heute Abend - ca eine halbe Stunde, bevor ich die Tür zu gemacht hätte, schwebte eine
Schwalbe auf die Diele, grüßte kurz in altbekanntem Ton und segelte direkt auf Pummelchens Schlafplatz

Pummelchen ist noch da und angesichts des Wetters scheint er eine Übernachtung auf der Diele
draußen vorzuziehen 

Die anderen drei habe ich nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.

Vielleicht ist Sunny mit den Kids schon los - oder sie schlafen woanders......
....auf jeden Fall scheinen sie einen längeren Ausflug gemacht zu haben.

Ich bin gespannt, ob die anderen auch noch wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Tanny (17. Sep. 2015)

Mittwoch Morgen ist Pummelchen wieder weggeflogen und ich habe den Rest des Tages nur
vereinzelt noch eine Schwalbe gesehen.

Gestern Abend kam Pummelchen nicht und auch heute habe ich ihn nicht gesehen - zumindest nicht erkannt -
am späten Nachmittag habe ich ein mal kurz rund 20 Schwalben über dem Hof kreisen sehen, bevor sie
in Richtung Nachbardorf entschwanden.

 also auf jeden Fall sind noch Schwalben da - der Sommer ist noch nicht zu Ende


----------



## jolantha (17. Sep. 2015)

Kirstin, 
hier düsen auch noch ein paar durch die Gegend , ich will auch kein Sommerende


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Sep. 2015)

... hier __ fliegen ganz vereinzelt auch noch mal welche rum,
__ Stare sammeln sich zuhauf momentan!


----------



## Küstensegler (23. Sep. 2015)

Hier ist eine schöne Sendung über jemand, der sich auch mit Schwalben beschäftigt.
Finde den klasse 

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/Der-Herr-der-Schwalben,naturnah1048.html

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (23. Sep. 2015)

ich konnte leider nur den Text lesen, da ich Videos mit meinem PC nicht schauen kann, 
ohne mein Datenvolumen zu überschreiten. 
Aber das klingt super spannend.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Küstensegler (4. Apr. 2016)

Juhuuuu,

gerade ist die erste Rauchschwalbe über das Haus gesegelt. 
Ca. zwei Wochen früher als sonst.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2016)

Tanny, 
sofort wieder ab in Deine Ecke, Himmel nach Schwalben absuchen . 
Ich stell schon mal Kaffee hin und Kuchen !!!


----------



## Tanny (4. Apr. 2016)

Carlo, das ist ja absolut super 

ist das eine von Deinen Zweien vom letzten Jahr?

Anne, Du hast ja soooo recht - Danke für Kaffee und Kuchen .....
....willst Du mir Gesellschaft leisten?

Habe heute gerade größere Blumentöpfe gekauft.
Da ich noch im Besitz von 4 Zimmerpflanzen bin (2 Yuccapalmen und 2 Aloen), die
eisern meinen Vernachlässigungen trotzen, muss ich ihnen jetzt endlich mal ein Umtopfen gönnen.

In ihre jetzigen Töpfe sind die armen Pflanzen vor 7 Jahren eingezogen 

Habe mir gedacht, mit Umtopfen kann ich meine Aufenthalte in der Sitzecke gut ausfüllen 

Wenn es so läuft, wie letztes Jahr, dann kommt erst Sunny und Pummelchen eine ganze Weile später.

Ist das spannend!!!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2016)

Tanny, 
ich würde dir gerne Gesellschaft leisten , aber leider kann ich doch hier nicht weg, da mein alter Hund nicht mehr Autofahren mag. 
Sonst würde ich gerne mal kommen


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Apr. 2016)

moin Kirstin,
die Schwalben dauern noch ein wenig, denke ich.....
hier ist es nachts doch noch recht kalt,
meist sehe ich sie so Anfang - Mitte Mai,
je nachdem wie warm der April war.
In Süddeutschland sind allerdings schon welche angekommen...


----------



## Küstensegler (5. Apr. 2016)

Viel weiter im Norden als SH geht in D kaum 

Es war auch keine Schwalbe die geblieben ist, sondern ist gleich weitergezogen. Hätte meine Frau sie nicht auch eindeutig gesehen, 
wäre ich mit der Meldung auch nicht nach draußen getreten.

Ich hab gestern auch keine weitere gesehen. Das kann auch daran gelegen, dass und anschließend ein Gewitter von der Terrasse vertrieben hat.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (5. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Carlo, 

ich glaube das sofort 

Könnte sein, dass es eine junge Schwalbe ist, die den Zug zum ersten Mal macht und 
mangels Erfahrung zu früh aufgebrochen ist. 

Sunny kam ja letztes Jahr auch viel früher, als die älteren Schwalben. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (14. Apr. 2016)

Juhuuuu, auch bei mir ist es soweit 

Gestern kreiste die erste Schwalbe zwei Stunden vor dem Dieleneingang, wollte da rein, traute 
sich aber noch nicht 

Sunny oder Pummelchen waren es sicher nicht, die wären auf der Dachrinne gelandet und 
hätten gegrüßt. 

Ich vermute fast, dass es vielleicht eines von Sunny s und Pummelchens Kids vom letzten Jahr waren, 
weil die ja auch dort auf der Diele gross geworden sind. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (16. Apr. 2016)

Hurra!!!! Sunny ist wieder da !!!!!! 

Heute vormittag sassen wir gerade so in der Sitzecke unter dem Carportdach, 
da schoss plötzlich ohne "Vorwarnung" ein Schwälbchen auf die Dachrinne genau 
über der Dielentür, begrüßte uns wie selbstverständlich - als würde sie das jeden Tag so machen, 
ich antwortete ganz perplex und .....zack.....liess sie sich quasi "von der Dachrinne fallen" und flog auf direktem 
Weg durch die Tür auf einen ihrer Stammplätze - die Stange, die hinten unter der Decke ist 

Dort "sackte" sie zusammen und hielt erst einmal ganz entspannt ein langes Schläfchen bei dem sie sich 
auch durch nichts stören ließ. 

Ca eine Std. später fing sie an, sich intensiv zu putzen und dann flog sie zunächst auf der Diele alle alten 
Stammplätze ab, bevor sie wieder raus flog zum Jagen. 

Heute Nachmittag erschien dann wieder eine Schwalbe auf der Dachrinne und sang uns den typischen 
"Schwalbentriller" vor - ich grüßte zurück und mir war, als ob das nicht Sunny, sondern Pummelchen war?

Diese Schwalbe hob nach einigen Minuten ab, flog einen großen Bogen und verschwand ebenfalls auf der 
Diele, wo sie sich auf verschiedenen Plätzen niederließ, putzte und dann wieder raus flog. 

Den Rest des Tages flog immer mal ein Schwälbchen rein, hielt sich eine Weile drinnen auf und flog dann 
wieder weg. 

Was sicher ist, ist, dass die erste Schwalbe Sunny war. 

Ob die andere auch Sunny war und nur die Kragenfedern anders lagen oder ob das Pummelchen war - da
bin ich mir unsicher. 

Aber vom gefühl her würde ich sagen: 

Sunny und Pummelchen sind zurück 

Leider sind die Fotos nicht soooo super - drinnen war es zu dunkel und ich hatte nicht wirklich 
eine ruhige Hand bei dr starken Vergrößerung 

Das ist Sunny - da bin ich sicher: 

    



....und das Pummelchen? ...oder doch auch Sunny?


----------



## jolantha (17. Apr. 2016)

Der Sommer ist gerettet


----------



## meinereiner (17. Apr. 2016)

Aber nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass es Sunny und Pummelchen sind, und nicht nur Sunny.

Weil, eine Schwalbe macht ja noch keinen Sommer


----------



## lotta (17. Apr. 2016)

Oh wie schön, ich freue mich


----------



## misudapi (17. Apr. 2016)

Oh man, 
ich freue mich riesig, auch wieder über die Berichte,
und  über.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. Apr. 2016)

Hi, Tanny
immer wieder schön zu lesen, Deine Geschichten! 
Freu' mich mit Dir!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Apr. 2016)

moin Kirstin,
jeden Tag habe ich darauf gewartet, dass Du uns 'die frohe Botschaft verkündest'....
ich freue mich schon jetzt auf Deine Berichte.
Ich habe am Freitag ganz doll an Dich gedacht, flog hier doch der erste Mauersegler.


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2016)




----------



## Tanny (18. Apr. 2016)

Also es ist jetzt ganz sicher, dass es wirklich Sunny und Pummelchen sind 

Ich habe sie gestern zusammen auf der Diele gesehen 

Sunny war nur 3 x kurz drin und dann wieder unterwegs. 
Danach habe ich sie nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen.

Es ist mit Sicherheit noch schwer, Futter zu finden, denn es ist hier immer noch sehr kalt und 
windig. 

Pummelchen war gestern häufig auf der Diele und seltener und kürzer unterwegs. 
Er hat sich extrem viel und häufig geputzt, viel geruht und sein weißes Gefieder wirkt 
irgendwie teilweise vergilbt 

Ich kann es nicht genau begründen - aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, er wirkt "erschöpft/müde/neben sich"

Wenn Sunny da war, schien er ganz der Alte - er trällerte ihr was vor und bemühte sich um sie. 

Sowie sie wieder draußen war, sass er wieder irgendwie "fertig" auf seinem Stammplatz.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass er (er ist ja nicht mehr der Jüngste) nur etwas kaputt ist von der langen Reise und sich 
erholt. 

Gestern Abend kam er zum Übernachten rein. 

Heute morgen war er aber (hoffentlich) schon durchs Ausflugloch ausgeflogen. 

heute habe ich noch keine einzige Schwalbe zu gesicht bekommen. 

Es kann natürlich sein, dass sie angesichts des miesen Wetters erstmal irgendwohin geflogen sind, 
wo sie mehr Chancen haben, Futter zu finden (zum Beispiel in die Waldgegenden auf der anderen 
Seite der Stadt). 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass das Wetter bald umschlägt und die zwei wieder kommen - und natürlich, dass es 
Pummelchen gut geht.......

Hier ein paar Fotos von Pummelchen von gestern (von Sunny habe ich keine hinbekommen - sie flog 
immer schneller wieder weiter, als meine Kamera heranzoomen konnte....):


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2016)

Ach Kirstin, das freut mich für Dich, dass sie zurück gekehrt sind und mit Dir schwatzen! Und hübsche Fotos! Ich 
wünsche Dir viel Freude mit ihnen! 

Lg ina


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2016)

...und auch hier ein update: 

das Wetter um 0 Grad mit Schneeregen, Graupel, Sturm etc. hat den Schwalben hier arg zu schaffen gemacht 

Sie haben praktisch keinerlei Futter gefunden. 

Pummelchen übernachtete bis vor 3 Tagen auf der Diele und jeden Morgen sah er irgendwie erschöpfter aus in seiner 
Schlafecke....und jeden Tag flog es später raus, um vermutlich erfolglos Futter zu suchen. 

Leider hat er nichts von dem angerührt, was ich ihm mit Hilfe einer Leiter immer frisch
auf seine Schlafstange unter dem Dach hingelegt habe.

Ich vermute, 5 Jahre sind zu lang, um die Erinnerung an diese Form der Futteraufnahme noch wieder zu wecken.

Vor 2 Tagen kam Pummelchen zum Schlafen nicht mehr zurück. 

Seither habe ich ihn nicht mehr gesehen. 

Heute ist der erste schöne Tag und draußen sind viele Schwalben am jagen.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass Pummelchen es auch geschafft hat und demnächst hier wieder auftaucht. 

Sunny ist schon zu Beginn der Schlechtwetterphase mit den anderen Schwalben verschwunden. 

Sie wird sicher jetzt irgendwann wieder kommen. 

Ich hoffe so sehr, dass auch Pummelchen noch am Leben ist und wieder auftaucht.....

Ich HASSE dieses Schei......wetter um diese Zeit!!!!!


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2016)




----------



## lotta (28. Apr. 2016)

*Daumendrück* für Pummelchen 
und all die anderen armen Vögel, 
welche zur Zeit sicher noch weniger gut mit dem Wetter zurecht kommen, als wir.
  
Trotzdem an alle Verzagten
Bine


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2016)

Wie Alt werden denn solch Schwalben in der Natur normaler weise, sofern sie nicht vorher einem Jäger in die Hände fallen?


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2016)

Habe ich mich auch schon öfter gefragt. 

Einige Wildvogelseiten sagen 4-5 Jahre, einige sagen 8 Jahre.

Ich bin für 8 Jahre und dafür, dass Pummelchen wieder auftaucht........


----------



## lotta (28. Apr. 2016)

Ich auch Kirstin,
unbedingt!


----------



## Daufi (28. Apr. 2016)

Definitiv taucht er wieder auf - so wie er überhaupt wieder aufgetaucht ist!
Wie kannst Du daran zweifeln Kirstin? 
Drücke alle Daumen, die ich habe...


----------



## laolamia (29. Apr. 2016)

erst nach deinem beitrag ist mir aufgefallen das die schwalben wieder da sind


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2016)

Jeden Abend habe ich die Dielentür aufgelassen, bis es
stockdunkel war in der Hoffnung, dass Pummelchen doch noch nach Hause kommt -
aber jeden Abend blieb sein Schlafplatz leer 

Gestern Abend dasselbe Spiel - Tür auf gelassen, Duschwanne in den Rahmen gestellt, damit mir der
Kater nicht heimlich rein geht und ins Haus gegangen.

gegen 22.30 Uhr - es war schon stockdunkel, schnappte ich mir die Taschenlampe, ging auf die Diele,
leuchtete routinemäßig hoch auf Pummelchens Schlafplatz......und.....

...mein Herz blieb vor Freude fast stehen: Pummelchen sass dort und hatte den Kopf unter die Flügel gesteckt!


Ich habe ganz schnell das Licht ausgemacht, um ihn nicht zu erschrecken, bin zur Tür, habe zu gemacht und abgeschlossen
und bin glücklich und froh ins Haus zurück 

Es fiel mir schwer, mich zurück zu halten und auf dem Rückweg nicht noch einmal da hoch zu leuchten.....
...aber ich habe mich beherrscht 

Heute Morgen war Pummelchen als ich raus kam schon durch das Vogelausflugloch ausgeflogen.

Aber im Laufe des Tages ist er bereits einige Male auf die Diele geflogen und angesichts des
tollen Wetters und der vielen Insekten jagt er hier schon den ganzen Tag mit einigen anderen Schwalben rund ums
Haus.

Leider ist Sunny bis jetzt noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht, weshalb Pummelchen, wenn er rein fliegt auf der
Diele immer mutterseelenallein ist 

Aber ich hoffe, dass sie die nächsten Tage auch wieder aufkreuzt.

Auf jeden Fall hat Pummelchen die Hungerphase überlebt


----------



## lotta (1. Mai 2016)

Ich freu mich mit Dir und hoffe auch noch auf Sunny

Bine


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2016)

...noch ein kleiner Nachtrag 

Ca eine Stunde, nachdem ich das oben geschrieben habe, ist Pummelchen wie 
jedes Jahr draußen auf der Dachrinne gelandet und hat den Rest des Nachmittags 
damit verbracht, die Sonne zu genießen, sich zu putzen, kurze Jagdeinlagen zu 
absolvieren und immer wieder den Himmel nach Sunny abzusuchen.

Immer, wenn eine Schwalbe am Haus vorbeiflog, trällerte er sie an und flog zu ihr, 
um dann festzustellen, dass es nicht Sunny ist 

Also kam er zurück, setzte sich wieder in die Dachrinne und wartete weiter.......

Hoffentlich kommt Sunny bald!

Hier ein paar Fotos: 

Pummelchen 2011 (sein Geburtsjahr) und heute:


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2016)

Kirstin, Du weißt aber auch, daß wir Alle mit Dir warten !!!
Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal so . Jemand dagegen ??


----------



## Tanny (5. Mai 2016)

Heute war DER Tag!

Heute Morgen sass ich draußen so beim Kaffee, Pummelchen sass wie schon die letzten 
Tage etwas zusammengesunken in der Dachrinne und beobachtete den 
Himmel.

Immer, wenn eine Schwalbe vorbei zog, hob er ab, rief sie und flog ihr hinterher, um dann wieder abzudrehen 
und zurück auf die Dachrinne zu kommen - es war nicht Sunny 

- irgendwie wirkte er genau so resigniert, wie ich - seine Rufe, wenn eine Schwalbe vorbei segelte, wurden immer 
"halbherziger".......

...und dann flog eine Schwalbe ganz nah an Pummelchen vorbei, grüßte ihn und Pummelchen schoss wie 
elektrisiert hinterher.....

Dann bot sich mir ein Schauspiel, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe: 

die zwei flogen in rasender Geschwindigkeit nebeneinander kreuz und quer über den Hof - im absoluten "Gleichtakt"
und dabei machten sie so einen "Freudenlärm", dass man dachte, da ist ein ganzer Schwarm Schwalben unterwegs 

Nach ca einer halben Stunde flogen sie dann ebenfalls rasant und nebeneinander zur Tür rein, drehten ihre Runden und wieder raus, 
neue Runde, wieder rein usw. 

Dass sie dabei einige Male fast mit einem von uns zusammengestossen wären, haben sie in ihrer Aufregung gar nicht registriert.

Gegen Mittag beruhigten sie sich etwas, machten gemeinsam Pause auf der Diele - Gefiederpflege - dann 
ging es gemeinsam jagen und dann kamen sie zurück und inspizierten den Rest des Tages 
verschiedene Nester und diskutierten, welches wohl das Beste sei - 
geeinigt haben sie sich glaube ich noch nicht 

Heute Abend konnte ich sie wenigstens für ein Foto auf der Stange zusammen erwischen. 

Wie schön - Sunny und Pummelchen sind wieder zusammen - dieses Jahr werden wir wieder 
eine Kinderschar auf der Diele begrüssen


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2016)

Oh wie wunderschön - jetzt kann der Sommer kommen


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Oh wie wunderschön - jetzt kann der Sommer kommen



Team Christine !!!


----------



## troll20 (6. Mai 2016)

Da reicht ja ein gefällt mir gar nicht


----------



## lotta (6. Mai 2016)

Oh wie schön Kirstin


Ich hatte absolut Gänsehaut beim Lesen Deiner Zeilen.

Nun können wir ja alle entspannt auf die Fortsetzung der Geschichte,
mit der Familienplanung und der Brutpflege warten.
Danach kommt ja auch wieder die Zeit, wenn die Kleinen flügge werden ...
So schön und spannend.
Danke 
Bine


----------



## Daufi (6. Mai 2016)

Einfach nur geil... Scheee...


----------



## Tanny (12. Mai 2016)

So, wenigstens einen kleinen "Zwischenstand" will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten -
allerdings leider ohne Fotos - ich hatte die letzten Tage so viel um die Ohren,
dass ich nicht zum Fotografieren kam (erzähl ich nachher mal in der Plauderecke )

Sunny und Pummelchen haben sich auf ein Nest geeinigt - wie sollte es anders sein:
nach langen Diskussionen haben sie sich auf Sunny s Wahl geeinigt 
......war irgendwie klar - schließlich legt Sunny die Eier und das macht sie da, wo SIE will.

Aber sie war auch kompromissbereit:

Als Schlafplatz nutzen sie allabendlich die Nestkante des Kunstnestes, welches Pummelchen
ausgewählt hatte - dort sitzen sie Abends eng nebeneinander, den Kopf unter die Flügel gesteckt.

Sunny ist also wohl noch in der Legephase.

Etwas "anders" als andere Schwalben sind sie aber schon.

Sie dulden absolut KEINE anderen Schwalben auf "ihrer" Diele 

Während im Stall drüben mindestens 6 Brutpaare Platz gefunden haben, wird auf der Diele absolut jeder
Fremdling nachdrücklich vertrieben

2 x hat sich ein armes Schwälbchen auf die Diele verirrt und wurde von Sunny und Pummelchen dermassen
gejagt, dass sie irgendwann verzweifelt in der dunkelsten Ecke unter der Decke hingen und sich nicht rührten,
in der Hoffnung, nicht gesehen zu werden.

Aber Pummelchen stöberte sie auf und scheuchte sie wieder durch den Raum.

In ihrer Verzweiflung fanden die gejagten Schwalben den Ausgang nicht wieder und ich habe ihnen dann das
große Dielentor auf gemacht, durch dass sie erleichtert verfolgt von meinem schimpfenden Paar entfleuchten.

Pummelchen und Sunny kamen dann keine Minute später wieder durch die Tür zurück, landeten auf der alten Wasserleitung
und erzählten sich begeistert, wie gut sie wieder waren 

......Normal ist das glaube ich nicht....


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2016)

Danke fürs Erzählen


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Mai 2016)

ich grinse mir gerade einen, kann mir das anhand Deiner Schilderung so richtig gut vorstellen


----------



## Tanny (18. Mai 2016)

....und hier ist der zweite werdende Vater, der wie "Falschgeld" rumhängt 
und auf die Dinge harrt, die da kommen 

Anfangs hatte Sunny sich ja mit der Nestwahl durchgesetzt.
Das sollte es sein: 


 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wann genau sie sich umentschieden hat und doch Pummelchens Wahl akzeptiert hat. 
Jedenfalls sitzt sie jetzt in einem der Kunstnester und brütet 

Pummelchen singt ihr häufig vom Balken gegenüber etwas vor, damit ihr nicht langweilig wird 

....und wenn er nicht trällert, sitzt er auf der alten Wasserleitung und wartet....und wartet......und wartet.....

Manchmal ist noch eine zweite Schwalbe da, die erstaunlicherweise da mit sitzen und warten darf. 

Gegen den fremdling ist Pummelchen noch kein einziges Mal zu felde gezogen. 

Aber wer weiss, vielleicht ist das so, weil Sunny jetzt sowieso brütet und es ja nicht mehr um die 
Paarung geht. 

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob der Fremdling sich später an der Arbeit beteiligen darf


----------



## Daufi (18. Mai 2016)

....vielleicht teilen sie Sunny...
Kirstin, du kannst nicht einfach ein paar Tage aussetzen und nix schreiben....
Wo soll das denn hinführen...


----------



## Tanny (18. Mai 2016)

Naja Arne, aber jeden Tag dasselbe hören:

"die Männer sind in Wartestellung" wird ja auch auf Dauer langweilig, oder?

Aber jetzt gibt es ja den neuen Thread: Zöglinge 2016


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht ist das ja ein Küken vom letzten Jahr, das sich überlegt hat, dass es im Hotel Mama doch am schönsten war und nicht weiß, wie er ne eigene Freundin findet.


----------



## Daufi (19. Mai 2016)

Ach Quatsch, das selbe wars bei dir noch nie....
Die Männer sind nie in Wartestellung....

Na dann kuck ich mal da...


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo bei uns in der Ecke die Schwalben brüten, zum trinken kommen aber einige vorbei.  Mach sein das es daran liegt das mein Teich von drei Seiten über die Rasenflächen gut an zufliegen ist.


----------



## Fischi2410 (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Tanny  ich freue mich gerade sehr dein Beitrag  gefunden zu haben habe seit  Dienstag  letzte Woche auch w
2 so kleine Schwalben angefangen mit zwangsfütterung nun strecken sie mir die Schnäbel
entgegen wir werden uns auch solche Nester kaufen und hoffe das sie irgendwann auch __ fliegen werden lernen sie allein das jagen oder wie machst du das? Werden sie sich wieder ihrer Kolonie anschließen ich mache es das erste mal würde mich freuen wenn es so klappt wie bei dir . Vielleicht  hast du noch einen guten rat für  mich ich danke dir dafür.


----------



## Tanny (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Fischi, 

schicke mir am Besten mal eine e-mail an: 

info@k-zoller.de 

mit Stichwort Schwalben. 

Ich sende Dir dann eine pdf mit einem Ratgeber, den ich im Winter geschrieben habe. 
Da steht alles genau erklärt - vom ersten Finden über Füttern bis zum __ Fliegen und Jagen. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (14. Juli 2016)

Ich war ja so viel mit den aktuellen Zöglingen beschäftigt, dass ich nicht dazu gekommen bin, 
Sunny s und Pummelchens Brut hier zu dokumentieren. 

Jetzt wird es aber Zeit, wenigstens den Erfolg zu vermelden 

Gestern dachte ich noch so: 
"die Kleinen __ fliegen morgen oder übermorgen aus" - ich hatte noch schnell Fotos gemacht:

          

Die Brut ist reibungslos verlaufen und es gab keinerlei Probleme oder Ausfälle 

Heute Morgen war es dann soweit: 
die vier haben sich in die Tiefe gestürzt und ihren ersten Flug absolviert. 

Alle vier haben ohne Probleme den Flug auf die Deckenbalken geschafft 

Seit die vier aus dem Nest sind, ist auf der Diele "Daueralarm" - Pummelchen gebärdet sich 
wie irre, wenn irgendwer es wagt, am Boden unter seine Kids zu wandern. 

Die Hunde haben wir heute von der Diele verbannt und Punky durfte nicht einmal draussen vor  der 
Dielentür in die Sitzecke fliegen, dann wurde sie schon scharf angegriffen......

...da ist ein stolzer Papa ganz schön wachsam, während Sunny sich um die Futterbeschaffung 
kümmern durfte 

Hier ein paar Fotos direkt nach der ersten Landung der Kleinen:


----------



## jolantha (15. Juli 2016)

Dann mal viel Glück, dem Kinderquartett, und immer wieder eine gelungene Landung


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2016)

Junge Väter sind ein ganz besonderes Völkchen, das ist nicht nur bei Schwalben so...


----------



## domserv (15. Juli 2016)

Schön 

Hatte auch über 3 Jahre Schwalben die in der Garage gebrütet haben. War zwar etwas blöd, dass man zumindest in der Endphase die Autos draußen parken musste, aber was tut man nicht alles. Dieses Jahr sind sie leider nicht erschienen.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Tanny (15. Juli 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Junge Väter sind ein ganz besonderes Völkchen


....sooo jung ist Pummelchen aber nicht mehr...zumindest für eine Schwalbe. 
Immerhin habe ich ihn 2011 aufgezogen 

.... da sollte man doch mal langsam etwas gelassener werden, oder?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (16. Juli 2016)

die ganze Familie beieinander:

  

.....und hier warten die vier wie die Orgelpfeiffen aufgereiht ungeduldig darauf, dass 
Mama und Papa endlich Essen ranschaffen - die können sich auch mal mehr beeilen


----------

